# 

## daggulka

*ZAPRASZAMY - 
TERMIN ZAPISÓW MIJA 11 WRZEŚNIA  W PIĄTEK!!!*



Tak więc reasumując:


*ZAPRASZAMY   WSZYSTKICH    FORUMOWICZÓW  .....  KTO  MA  OCHOTĘ DOŁĄCZYĆ   PO PROSTU  WPISUJE  SIĘ  NA  WĄTEK  Z  LISTĄ  !!!!!!*



_ZDECYDOWALIŚMY SIĘ NA POŻEGNANIE LATA  U PANI OSIŃSKIEJ- czyli dokładnie tam gdzie odbyło sie pozlotowe tegoroczne afterparty_   :big grin:  

*ROZPOCZĘCIE 19 września 2009 O GODZINIE 16 , IMPREZKA ODBEDZIE SIĘ TUTAJ- 30km od Warszawy :
Teresa OSIŃSKA 
05-830 Rusiec, ul. Osiedlowa 48 

CZYLI W GOSPODARSTWIE AGROTURYSTYCZNYM U PANI OSIŃSKIEJ*
na tej stronce mapka dojazdu:
http://www.eholiday.pl/noclegi-ea7185.html


*W CENIE 80ZŁ OD OSOBY MAMY:*

*
- brak limitu czasowego , czyli impreza do białego ranka jak ostatnio    

- menu mniej więcej (może odbiegać na plus znaczy  ):
na początek obiad normalny 2 daniowy (zupa i 2 danie), potem sałatki np grecka  i jarzynowa, śledziki, karkówki,kiełbasy, drób z grila ,szaszłyki, ziemniaczki pieczone ,  bigos, smalec i ogórki  -  pani Teresa mowi ze sie postara zeby bylo lepiej niz ostatnio i zebysmy nie byli głodni    

-  pewnie zrobimy także ognicho ... każdy dostanie kijek , kiełbaskę i se ją własnoręcznie przypali    

-  kawa i herbata do bólu  , jakieś napoje zimne

-  do dyspozycji mamy wiatę która chroni przed deszczem , pod wiatą ustawione ławki i stoły , dużo miejsca dodatkowo pod parasolami do tańcowania  

-  oczywiście ubikacje , parking, duży teren na spacery , można się w berka bawić    
*

*DODATKOWO ZA DOPŁATĄ MAMY :*

*- nocleg w cenie 40 zł za łóżko w pokojach 3,4,5 osobowych
- śniadanko w cenie 10 zł od osoby*

*CO TRZEBA WE WŁASNYM ZAKRESIE :*

*- tylko i wyłącznie napoje alkoholowe, czyli co kto pija (wińsko , wódka , piwo, whisky, passport    ) trza przywieźć w ilościach dość sporych bo imprezka naprawdę całonocna ... a do sklepiku kawałeczek  * 


*PIENIĄŻKI   ZA  POBYT  CZYLI  80ZŁ  OD  OSOBY  BĘDĘ  PRZYJMOWAĆ  NA  KONTO  MAX. DO  DNIA  11  WRZEŚNIA (PIĄTEK) ..... NUMER  KONTA WYŚLĘ  NIEBAWEM NA PRIV KAŻDEMU  FORUMOWICZOWI  ZAPISANEMU NA  LIŚCIE .... wskazane jak najszybsze dokonanie przelewu (kto jest pewny przyjazdu) z powodu potrzeby  wcześniejszego uregulowania pewnej kwoty z tytułu zaliczki    

WAŻNE:
WPŁACONE PIENIĄDZE NIE ZOSTAJĄ ZWRÓCONE JEŚLI KTOŚ NIE DOJEDZIE LUB SIĘ ROZMYŚLI ...... czyli  REKLAMACJI NIE UWZGLĘDNIAMY   


PIENIĄŻKI ZA NOCLEG I ŚNIADANIE JAK ZWYKLE PŁATNE  NA MIEJSCU BEZPOŚREDNIO DO RĄK  PANI  OSIŃSKIEJ ..... prosze mi tylko podać do wiadomości kto reflektuje na nocleg ze śniadankiem - informację muszę podać Pani Osińskiej na tydzień przed imprezą*


*I kilka słów od siebie:
Na  afterparty pozlotowym było rewelacyjnie: fantastyczna atmosfera i zabawa w towarzystwie wspaniałych ludzi .... naprawdę niepowtarzalny klimat pozwalający spędzić czas na pogaduchach często niebudowlanych - kilkunastu godzin było nam mało    . 
Dlatego powstał temat imprezy powtórkowej pt. "pożegnanie lata".
Wierzę, że ta impreza bedzie jeszcze fajniejsza (o ile to możliwe w ogóle  ) i pozwoli na to, abyśmy choć w części mogli poznać się osobiście i pisząc na forum stać się prawdziwymi przyjaciółmi a nie  tylko bezosobowymi  nickami   ..... a tym którzy już się znają da kolejną okazję do spotkania   .
O to , abyśmy wszyscy się poznali zadba  Piczman którzy stworzy specjalnie dla nas piękne kolorowe identyfikatory z awatarami i nickami   .
Bardzo gorąco zapraszam wszystkich chętnych , niezdecydowanych , zastanawiających się czy warto ....... z całą odpowiedzialnością   mówę : WARTO   .*

----------


## ghost34

hmm ja tam ten tygo siem dosthosujem fajnie było łostatnio why not   :smile:

----------


## sylvia1

a można by tydzień wcześniej czyli 5 IX?

----------


## gawel

jestem na TAK  :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

:big grin:   Ja też chcę   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Wysłałam na priv informację forumowiczom którzy mi się aktualnie na tapete nawinęli   :Wink2:   :Lol:   ... reszta pewnie dowie się pocztą pantoflową  :big grin:  .... mam w stopce link , więc jest szansa , że wszyscy się dowiedzą   :oops:   :Lol:  .

Tak jak mówię ....termin jeszcze nie wiążący jak i warunki medialno-wizualne i inne  także nie ustalone  :Wink2:   :Lol:  .... szczegóły ustalimy kiedy już zostanie podjęta decyzja, że powtórkę afterparty robimy....  :Wink2:   :big grin:  

To co? robimy orientacyjną listę?  dopisywać się kto chętny  :big grin:  

1. daggulka - sztuk1  :big grin: 
2. ghost34

----------


## ghost34

2.ghost34

----------


## coolibeer

Nie obiecuje ale postaram się być

----------


## daggulka

> Nie obiecuje ale postaram się być


na priv Ci napisałam co Ci zrobię , jak nie przyjedziesz ....   :Roll:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

3. cieszynianka + 1 sztuka towarzysząca (Większa Połowa)   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

LISTA 
1. daggulka - sztuk1  
2. ghost34
3. cieszynianka - sztuk2
4. Gawel
5. sylvia1

----------


## coolibeer

Daga zrób listę w pierwszym poście to będzie jakoś bardziej widoczne. Nie zapomnij o zaliczce nawet w postaci 10/20 zł wpisowego podczas deklaracji aby nie było powtórki ze zlotu.

----------


## daggulka

ja mysle, że niech się każdy chętny dopisuje .... lista bedzie widoczna , bo od czasu do czasu na czerwono ją p..... hm....przemaluję   :Roll:

----------


## Cpt_Q

Ej - chciałoby się, nie ze wszystkimi zdążyłem sobie ostatnio pogadać   :sad:  
Niestety za tydzień znowu wybywam lody kuć moim pancernikiem, wracam gdzieś w październiku.

----------


## daggulka

Bardzo, bardzo ..... szkoda   :sad:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie mówię nie a nawet prawdopodobnie będę na tak  :Wink2:  . Dzięki za informację. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## galka

Dagulka-dzieki za wiadomość .
jak będzie   nie wiem ale  -   ''chciałabym,chciała''  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

A ja przełozyłam mój dłuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugi wyjazd nad morze żeby się z Wami spotkać

mam niedosyt przebywania z Wami - a u mnie to nie dobry objaw   :Wink2:  

*Coolibeer* - obecność obowiązkowa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bardzo sie cieszę że nadaża się kolejna okazja która tym raem mam nadzieje w 300% wykorzystac  :Roll:   :Roll:  

*[email protected] - obecna !!!!!*

( tylko nie wiem czy sama czy w deuecie - dam znać )

----------


## zygmor

No nie wiem, chyba że urlop skrócę, ale będę Was miał na podsłuchu i się jakoś dopasuję, nie mówię nie

----------


## daggulka

Kochani jesteście  .
Dziękuję za odzew   :big grin:  

Na razie nie jest to nic wiążącego ...próbuję rozeznać się , czy będą chętni .

Wielu może pomyśli :
czy warto  :Roll:  

ja mówię: warto .... bo każde wspólne spotkanie przysparza nam nowych przyjaciół, integruje z ogółem, porzybliża nas do siebie pomimo odległości z tytułu miejsca zamieszkania. Także odstresować się we wspaniałym towarzystwie jest fajnie .... skoro grupa ludzi ktorych połączyło forum muratora potrafi tak wspaniale, kulturalnie spędzać ze soba czas - dlaczego z tego nie korzystać?  :Wink2:  

Oczywście zapewniam identyfikatory, żeby każdy wiedział kto jest kim .... w końcu to tutaj się poznaliśmy i znamy się w 99% po ...nickach   :Wink2:   :Lol:  .

Piszcie , kochani , wpisujcie się na listę - żebym wiedziała przynajmniej czy osób bedzie na tyle , że warto organizować. 
Teraz to nic wiążącego ..... _wiążące nadejdzie_ w sierpniu kiedy to poproszę chętnych o przelanie pieniązków za pobyt na konto . I wtedy już nie będzie odwrotu   :Wink2:   :Lol:  .

Pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie na dzień dobry ... Daga  :big tongue:

----------


## tomkwas

Baaardzo wstępnie: tomkwas + połowica
A'propos identyfikatorów. Ja tam pamiętam głównie avatary ...  :wink:

----------


## daggulka

> Baaardzo wstępnie: tomkwas + połowica
> A'propos identyfikatorów. Ja tam pamiętam głównie avatary ...


no wiem, wiem ....pamiętam ...kiedyś rozmawialismy   :oops:   :Lol:  
ale taka zdolna nie jestem coby każdemu domalować na identyfikatorze ...  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

> no wiem, wiem ....pamiętam ...kiedyś rozmawialismy    
> ale taka zdolna nie jestem coby każdemu domalować na identyfikatorze ...


Wezmę kredki i się na miejscu każdemu dosmaruje ...  :wink:

----------


## tomkwas

Tylko z animowanymi mały problem.  :oops:

----------


## daggulka

No dobrze, to dla nieobecnch ostatnio - kilka fotek gospodarstwa agroturystycznego pani Osińskiej - myśle, ze się nie pogniewa   :Wink2:  









i z AP ... skoro bohaterowie zdjęć wyrazili zgodę na publikację w moim dzienniku , to myslę - że nie będą mieć nic przeciwko , żebym tu także wkleiła - widac na nich wspaniałą atmosferę   :big grin:  








To tak na zachętę   :big grin:

----------


## coolibeer

wpisz mnie już bez dopiska  :big tongue:

----------


## daggulka

a co zadziałało? bo nie sądzę, żeby moje groźby .....   :Roll:   :Lol: 

oki, oki ....juz nie marudze ...wpisuje  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> *a co zadziałało?* bo nie sądzę, żeby moje groźby .....   
> 
> oki, oki ....juz nie marudze ...wpisuje


nie "co" tylko "kto"



rzecz jasna - MY   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

*UWAGA!
Grzebię w mrowisku*

Mam tylko jedną prośbę. I to skierowaną personalnie. Do *sSiwy12*
Rozchodzi się o zakaz fotopstrykania.



> (...)
> Dlatego pod glosowanie stawiam wniosek rozszerzony, z zastrzeżeniem, ze osoby, które przemyciły urządzenie do rejestracji, dźwięku, obrazu lub obu na raz – zostaną bezzwłocznie z imprezy wyproszone, a fakt ten zostanie publicznie ogłoszony. Przez pojecie „publicznie” rozumiem FM.


Proszę o jednoznaczne wyjaśnienie, że powyższe było sarkazmem, bo poniższe jakoś umknęło.



> To co napisałem - mialo być "satyrą", ale .....
> FINITO


A ja z zamiłowania snajper-fotopstryk i miałem nadzieję na jakieś udane prace.

----------


## daggulka

tomkwas - oj, grzebiesz ...grzebiesz ....   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

no cóż ja mam powiedzieć  :Roll:  
normalni jesteśmy , dorośli , za swoje czyny odpowiadamy i konsekwencje ponosimy ..... więc ja nie mam problemu z pstrykaniem i rozpowszechnianiem fotek na forum z imprezy wrześniowej i każdej innej forumowej  ....choć niefotogeniczna osobiście jestem jak jasssna cholera   :oops:   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

więc ja jestem "za" pstrykaniem i wklejaniem na forum jesli ktoś będzie chciał się pochwalić w jak zacnym towarzystwie miał okazję bawić   :big grin:  

czy ktoś ma z tym problem?
może zapytajmy innych ... zresztą, można zrobić ankiete i zdecydować większością .... w odpowiednim czasie   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Hocki_klocki

25% na tak  :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

Nie chodzi mi o umieszczanie na forum. Tam chodziło o generalny zakaz pstrykania.
Publikowanie to zupełnie oddzielny temat. I tu się nie wypowiadam.

----------


## daggulka

> 25% na tak


a to się tyczy obecności czy fotek?  :big grin:  
mam nadzieję, że fotek  :Lol:   ....bo obecność to chciałabym tu przeczytać 100%  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> Nie chodzi mi o umieszczanie na forum. Tam chodziło o generalny zakaz pstrykania.
> Publikowanie to zupełnie oddzielny temat. I tu się nie wypowiadam.


ja myslę, że jeśli chodzi o pstrykanie ....nie będzie żadnego problemu- sama od Ciebie osobiście wydębię w/w fotki, ponieważ mój poczciwy kodak już nie robi takich fot jak powinien -  z racji wieku...  :Wink2:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## Hocki_klocki

> Napisał Hocki_klocki
> 
> 25% na tak 
> 
> 
> a to się tyczy obecności czy fotek?  
> mam nadzieję, że fotek   ....bo obecność to chciałabym tu przeczytać 100%


Obecnosci , bo pracuje 3 soboty w miesiącu a dzis nie wiem , która we wrzesniu będzie wolna.

----------


## daggulka

łoj ... to kurde....to jak loteria .... to Ty już na wszelki wypadek  kombinuj jak tu się sobotami z kimś zamienić   :Roll:

----------


## Afrodyta

Nieśmiało proszę wpisać mnie na listę....




Bo jak jasna chol...chcę Was poznać   :big grin:  

Chętna jestem. Czy się uda, się okaże  :Wink2:  

A Duży mówi, że jakby co, samą mnie puści  :Roll:   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

Bardzo się cieszę ...już  uaktualniam   :big grin:

----------


## Afrodyta

Dzięki!
Ale mam numer  :Roll:   Szczęśliwa* 13-ka*  :Wink2:  

A teraz Dobranoc, idę spać do dzieci______________pod namiot  :big grin:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  chyba nie przegapiłem 7 numerku na liście   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  ??

----------


## adam_mk

Wchodzę w to!
Będę.

Adam M.

----------


## daggulka

Eugeniusz ...specjalnie for you ....numerek 7 od zaraz bedzie Twój   :big grin:  
Adaś ... no nie może być inaczej   :big grin:  

Ja wiem kogo nam tu brakuje do drinków, chopaki ... to co? za włosy ich?  :big grin:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Eugeniusz ...specjalnie for you ....numerek 7 od zaraz bedzie Twój   
> Adaś ... no nie może być inaczej   
> 
> Ja wiem kogo nam tu brakuje do drinków, chopaki ... to co? za włosy ich?


  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## adam_mk

Podlecę albo zabaweczką, albo nową/starą Sierką...
Syncio poprzednią zużył!  :Roll:  DEFINITYWNIE!
Nawet się, cholera, nie podrapał!
 :Roll:  
Będę nawet i na piechotę - jakby co!
Adam M.

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Podlecę albo zabaweczką, albo nową/starą Sierką...
> Syncio poprzednią zużył!  DEFINITYWNIE!
> Nawet się, cholera, nie podrapał!
>  
> Będę nawet i na piechotę - jakby co!
> Adam M.


czyli dostał pierwszą szansę i ostrzeżenie 
 :Confused:   :Lol:

----------


## Bramer

Panowie!
Wy tu o samochodach, a Kobieta pisze



> Nieśmiało proszę wpisać mnie na listę....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bo jak jasna chol...chcę Was poznać   
> 
> Chętna jestem. Czy się uda, się okaże  
> 
> A Duży mówi, że jakby co, samą mnie puści



 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  


a takie małe organizacyjno - logistyczne zapytanie

*Daggulka*
a ile dni wolnego _trza_ brać?

----------


## daggulka

Aaaadaś .... kurcze to naprawdę szczęście w nieszczęściu, że mu się nic nie stało  :Roll:  . Jakby cuś to krzycz ....moge sie przejechać swoim i zgrzytnąc Cie po drodze  :Wink2:  .
Możemy także wybrac się pociągiem ... ja mam do stacji z której odjeżdża intercity 15 minut piechotą   :Wink2:  . Są plusy takiego rozwiązania ....może wreszcie bym nieco Warszawy zwiedziła przy okazji , bo zawsze tam jestem przejazdem i wszystko zza szyby samochodowej oglądam   :Confused:   :Roll:   :Wink2:  .

Eugeniusz_ ...cos mi świta ... śmy o tych szansach i ostrzeżenich chyba godoli ostatnio pomiędzy jednym a drugim łobrotem w tańcu hulańcu    :Lol:  .

----------


## daggulka

Bramer ....Ty się nie pytaj tylko wybieraj .... w dobie internetu urlopy sie mailem załatwia   :oops:   :Lol:  .
A serio .... to może jednak nie 2 lata?  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

"szczęście w nieszczęściu, że mu się nic nie stało "
Twardszy jest niż stare autko..  :Roll:  

Jest już inna Sierka, ale trza ją zagazować.
Na benzynce lata a ja nie szejk (jeszcze...).
Teraz jest GT.
Wypas jak szlag!
Ciągle szukam po drzwiach tej korby od szyby!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Przejdzie mi!  :Lol:  

Adam M.

----------


## cieszynianka

> "szczęście w nieszczęściu, że mu się nic nie stało "
> Twardszy jest niż stare autko..  
> 
> Jest już inna Sierka, ale trza ją zagazować.
> Na benzynce lata a ja nie szejk (jeszcze...).
> Teraz jest GT.
> Wypas jak szlag!
> Ciągle szukam po drzwiach tej korby od szyby!    
> Przejdzie mi!  
> ...


Dobrze, że lewa noga sprzęgła szukać nie musi   :Lol:

----------


## adam_mk

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Lol:  
Musi!
I lubi!
ABS, elektryczne szyby, szyberdach, wspomaganie...
Ale w pełni manual - co tygrysy lubią najbardziej!

Tylko te szyby i ta korba...  :Roll:  
Łapa sama do drzwi leci jeszcze...
Adam M.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Musi!
> I lubi!
> ABS, elektryczne szyby, szyberdach, wspomaganie...
> Ale w pełni manual - co tygrysy lubią najbardziej!
> 
> Tylko te szyby i ta korba...  
> Łapa sama do drzwi leci jeszcze...
> Adam M.


Toż właśnie piszę, że nie musi szukać, bo go ma na swoim miejscu   :big grin:  
Chyba też jestem tygrysem   :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Zabaweczka czeka na wydech...  :cry:  
Generator czasu ujemnego potrzebny! Pilnie!
Też manual.
Jakaś dziwna MT75 (skrzynia)
jedynka do 20, dwójka do 40, trójka do 60, czwórka do około 160 a piąteczka do 260...
Dzika taka...
Adam M.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Zabaweczka czeka na wydech...  
> Generator czasu ujemnego potrzebny! Pilnie!
> Też manual.
> Jakaś dziwna MT75 (skrzynia)
> jedynka do 20, dwójka do 40, trójka do 60, czwórka do około 160 a piąteczka do 260...Dzika taka...
> Adam M.


Próbowałeś   :ohmy:  
Zazwyczaj zegary licznika mają standartową skalę i nie zawsze uda się wyciągnąć tyle ile napisane   :Confused:  

A jaka pojemność, koników ile ?
 :Wink2:

----------


## adam_mk

To oryginalny 2,9 V6 i 240 kucyków fabrycznie.( Nie Cosword. Ten ma kucy 360.)
Zrobili ich 4500 sztuk.
Kupiłem bardzo zaniedbaną sierotkę...
Powolutku łatam...
Zawieszenie już ma po reanimacji. Całe!
Ile było zabawy z amortyzatorami?!!!  :ohmy:  
Z Hiszpanii przyjechały!
WSZYSTKO ma inne! Większe i mocniejsze!
Nawet śrubki o numer większe tam , gdzie kombik ma "normalne".
Zegarek też ma "większy" zakresowo.
Adam M.

Dodatkowo mi się wydaje, ze ktoś pogrzebał i zdjął odcięcie zapłonu...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Nie dusi go jak do 9 000 dochodzi...
Gładko dochodzi...
No, i ona jest 4 x 4.
Będzie zabawa!
A.M.

----------


## cieszynianka

> To oryginalny 2,9 V6 i 240 kucyków fabrycznie.( Nie Cosword. Ten ma kucy 380.)
> Zrobili ich 4500 sztuk.
> Kupiłem bardzo zaniedbaną sierotkę...
> Powolutku łatam...
> Zawieszenie już ma po reanimacji. Całe!
> Ile było zabawy z amortyzatorami?!!!  
> Z Hiszpanii przyjechały!
> WSZYSTKO ma inne! Większe i mocniejsze!
> Nawet śrubki o numer większe tam , gdzie kombik ma "normalne".
> ...


Wow   :ohmy:   ta ilość kucyków to niezła stajenka   :big grin:  
2,9 - no cóż zagazować, sierki niemało zjadały pokarmu   :Confused:  , a że swojego pola naftowego nie posiadasz, to gaz musowo   :Roll:  
No i młodemu chyba kluczyków nie dawać   :Roll:  
Zawieszenie się od jazdy niestety zużywa (własnie wczoraj miałam wymieniane tylne amortyzatory, ale i tak duuużo wytrzymały 323 tys km   :Lol:  , przednie poległy ok. 20 tys. km temu  :Lol:  ).
Chciałabym kiedyś mieć większą stajenkę   :oops:  , lepiej by się wyprzedzało   :Wink2:

----------


## adam_mk

Ciekawe, że w opisach ma nie więcej jak 9,6 literka na 100km przy normalnej jeździe. To gazu weźmie z 10 litrów.

Mały smutny (sporo potu w zawieszenie tej zużytej włożył z tydzień temu).
Deklaruje zwiększenie odległości od poprzednika na drodze.
Na stałe...
Zobaczymy!

Jeździ dobrze, ale młode to głupie jak mawiają...
Nie przewidział idioty co mu się na zwężeniu wepchnął i podstawił...
No to go pocałował w du.pę i mamy nowy/stary samochodzik.  :Roll:  
I 100% zapas bardzo dobrych części...  :Evil:  
Praktycznie - nowe!

Adam M.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Ciekawe, że w opisach ma nie więcej jak 9,6 literka na 100km przy normalnej jeździe. To gazu weźmie z 10 litrów.
> 
> Mały smutny (sporo potu w zawieszenie tej zużytej włożył z tydzień temu).
> Deklaruje zwiększenie odległości od poprzednika na drodze.
> Na stałe...
> Zobaczymy!
> 
> Jeździ dobrze, ale młode to głupie jak mawiają...
> Nie przewidział idioty co mu się na zwężeniu wepchnął i podstawił...
> ...


To 9,6 jest wersją optymistyczną, testy robione przez Autoświat często wykazują większe zapotrzebowanie na pokarm, niż dane fabryczne   :Confused:  

Młode jest przeważnie głupie za kierownicą (wiem po sobie  :oops:  ), ma się wtedy wielką wiarę w swoje możliwości, niewielkie doświadczenie, zazwyczaj ograniczoną co do skutków wyobraźnię, przekonanie, że inni przestrzegają zasad ustępowania pierwszeństwa i do tego jeszcze wielki power w sobie   :Lol:  , a to niestety tworzy niebezpieczną mieszankę   :Roll:  
Dobrze, że nic mu się nie stało, widocznie skrzydlaty czuwał nad nim 
 :Wink2:

----------


## adam_mk

Sama prawda!
A za nim to ze czterech rogatych biega (bo mniej to by rady nie dało...)
Dobrze że dość tanio doświadczenie gromadzi.

Dachowanie też już zaliczył.
Ale wtedy to ja zdewastowałem oświetlenie na wylotówce z Łodzi...
Przysnęło mi się...
No i mam teraz DWA napędy do kogeneratora w mojej chałupie!!!  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  
Po 88kW każdy!!!
Chyba będzie  jednak docelowo kogenerator ze 100% zapasem sprzętowym!  :Evil:  
Jak w jakim bunkrze przeciwatomowym! 
Ruscy z Katarem czy bez mogą sobie zakręcać co tylko zechcą a monopolista może się na tych swoich sznurkach od prądu powiesić!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Sam se wszystko zrobię!
A powietrza do oddychania puki co to nie opodatkowują!
Dodatkowo!
Uruchomiłem program naukowo-badawczy!
*SERIO!!!*
Tylko ten czas...
Skąd go brać?  :Roll:  
Adam M.

----------


## Afrodyta

> Panowie!
> Wy tu o samochodach, a Kobieta pisze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Afrodyta
> 
> ...


Oszsztyyyy, za słówka, za słówka? 
Dobrze, że nie za co innego :Wink2:

----------


## sSiwy12

> Mam tylko jedną prośbę. I to skierowaną personalnie. Do *sSiwy12*
> Proszę o jednoznaczne wyjaśnienie, że powyższe było sarkazmem,.....


Zostałem wywołany do odpowiedzi – to piszę.  :cool:  

Jednak z wrodzonej złośliwości i wyjątkowej upierdliwości   :oops:   nie mogę odpowiedzieć inaczej niż:

Niniejszym apeluję do wszystkich piszących, aby pisząc w tym temacie (IMPREZKA !!!), byli bardziej wstrzemięźliwi w zakresie podtekstów i niedomówień.
Istnieje możliwość, że ktoś w to uwierzy   :ohmy:  i w przypadku niespełnionych nadziei, znów może dać wyraz swojej frustracji na FM.  :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

sSiiiiwyyy ... słoneczko - no coś Ty , nie nerwujsja , on żartował tudzież się zamotał z calego niepitrzebnego wtedy zamieszania - to z dobroci i zapobiegliwościto pytanie   :oops:   :Roll:  
to co? terminki pasują? wpisujemy na listę? no przeca miało być w min. obsadzie jak ostatnio ...jak ktoś więcej bedzie to git , mniej- wykluczone  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

> on żartował tudzież się zamotał z calego niepitrzebnego wtedy zamieszania - to z dobroci i zapobiegliwościto pytanie


Nicem się nie zamotał. Ja w sprawie, niestety, zorientowany. Śledziłem rozwój, że tak powiem, na żywca ... zza krzaka.  :wink: 



> Niniejszym apeluję do wszystkich piszących, aby pisząc w tym temacie (IMPREZKA !!!), byli bardziej wstrzemięźliwi w zakresie podtekstów i niedomówień.


I w to mi graj. Z całym szacunkiem, prosiłem się właśnie doprecyzowania, by niedomówień nie było.
Ja aparat i obiektyw zabieram.
Pozdrawiam i dziękuję.

Koniec i bomba, kto w temacie FOTO dopisze, ten trąba ...

----------


## cieszynianka

> sSiiiiwyyy ... słoneczko - no coś Ty , nie nerwujsja , on żartował tudzież się zamotał z calego niepitrzebnego wtedy zamieszania - to z dobroci i zapobiegliwościto pytanie    
> to co? terminki pasują? wpisujemy na listę? no przeca miało być w min. obsadzie jak ostatnio ...jak ktoś więcej bedzie to git , mniej- wykluczone


Jeśli piątego to TAK   :big grin:  

Jeśli tydzień później, to niestety nie mogę   :cry:

----------


## daggulka

Kurcze, cieszynianka ... pomyślmy ...Sylwi1 także pasuje ten 5 wrzesień  :Roll:  .
To może  przenieśmy ten termin na 5 września? Co myślicie ?

----------


## Afrodyta

Mnie wsio rawno. Jakby co - dostosuję się  :big tongue:

----------


## PaniG(dżi)

dla mnie każdy dzień,ino Siwy,Depi,Barboś i ten Jezierek co mnie zbałamucił,byli *chętni*...

PS: a w Łebie dzisiaj temp.28...i zimne piwko...
Pozdrawiam.  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Dobrze, to przesuńmy termin na 5 września - sobotę .... mam nadzieję, że innym przeszkadzać nie będzie   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> dla mnie każdy dzień,ino Siwy,Depi,Barboś i ten Jezierek co mnie zbałamucił,byli *chętni*...
> 
> PS: a w Łebie dzisiaj temp.28...i zimne piwko...
> Pozdrawiam.


Kochana ....Jeziera to trza extra namówić(ja juz z nim gadałam, twarda sztuka  :oops:  ) ...i nie wiem co mu zaproponujesz ....ale zrób wszystko żeby przyjechał    :Wink2:   :Lol:  

Namówienie sSiwego12 , Depiego i Barbosse biore  na siebie   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## TINEK

Witam
Tinek zgłasza swoją gotowość i nieśmiało prosi o dopisanie do listy
pozdrawiam

----------


## daggulka

> Witam
> Tinek zgłasza swoją gotowość i nieśmiało prosi o dopisanie do listy
> pozdrawiam


boszszsszzzz.... TINEK, napraaaaaaaaaawdę?????  :ohmy:   :big grin:  
bardzo się cieszę   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

JAK NAS BEDZIE WIĘCEJ , TO ZDECYDUJEMY CO DO DOKŁADNEGO TERMINU.

Wiem na pewno , że będzie to wrzesień   :big grin:  .

----------


## TINEK

A pewnie, żona powiedziała, że i tak karmić piersią nie mogę, to niech se jadę   :Wink2:   a Haneczka spokojna po tatusiu, takze problemów nie sprawia   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Super, bardzo się cieszę   :big grin:  .

----------


## PaniG(dżi)

*dagga* ,Ty mnie nie wrabiaj w żadne "twardości Jeziera"...
...no i nie wspomniałam o couli   :oops:  
pozdr.

----------


## daggulka

> *dagga* 
> ...no i nie wspomniałam o couli


no właśnie miałam Ci to wygadać ...bo jak można było o nim zapomnieć ....   :oops:   :Roll:   :Wink2:  
bede marudzić , aż się zgodzi ...tez biore na siebie  :Roll:   ...Ty tylko Jeziera przekonaj ....  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## bobiczek

Chyba przyjadę sztywny - z koszulką Prezia i papierami do podpisu.
I UWAGA!!!!!!!!!
WOLNO MI ROBIĆ ZDJĘCIA.
I WOLNO JE WKLEJAĆ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lans i prasa zapewniona.
Pan Andrzej P. - ma u mnie "papióry i kwity" do wglądu na artykuł.
On tam wie - o czym ja dzisiaj - odwiedzał mnie z Wawy kiedyś w temacie.
Mam cichą nadzieję że spróbuje kontynuacji................. - :smile:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Chyba przyjadę sztywny - z koszulką Prezia i papierami do podpisu.
> I UWAGA!!!!!!!!!
> WOLNO MI ROBIĆ ZDJĘCIA.I WOLNO JE WKLEJAĆ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Lans i prasa zapewniona.
> Pan Andrzej P. - ma u mnie "papióry i kwity" do wglądu na artykuł.
> On tam wie - o czym ja dzisiaj - odwiedzał mnie z Wawy kiedyś w temacie.
> Mam cichą nadzieję że spróbuje kontynuacji................. -


Biorę aparat   :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

Piąty września jest OK.
Jak się dobrze poukłada to przywieziemy flaszkę parapetowo-osiedlinową. A jak się źle poukłada, to taką zwykłą, do picia.  :smile:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Piąty września jest OK.
> Jak się dobrze poukłada to przywieziemy flaszkę parapetowo-osiedlinową. A jak się źle poukłada, to taką zwykłą, do picia.


To tak jak my   :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

Tak coś czułem w kościach, że Ty pokrewna dusza.

----------


## daggulka

coś mi się zdo, że cieszynianka to także z Adam_mk tematy wspólne znajdzie   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

:big grin:  Ze mną o piciu, z Adamem o dawaniu w gaz ...  :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

*Zauważyłam, że powstała bardzo szczytna idea - imprezka w sierpniu u dzieci w Bacikach . Oto link:*
http://forum.muratordom.pl/lista-che...ch,t164473.htm


*Oczywiście moja imprezka a imprezka w Bacikach to dwie imprezki o zupełnie różnych charakterach i jedna drugiej absolutnie nie wyklucza , no bo:

- imprezka w sierpniu w Bacikach to imprezka rodzinna - z dziećmi

-imprezka we wrześniu w Ruścu pod Warszawą  to imprezka centralnie integrująco-odstresowująca z alkoholem - dla dorosłych rzekłabym  

Oczywiście można obskoczyć i obie imprezki ... jak najbardziej wskazane  *

----------


## daggulka

> Ze mną o piciu, z Adamem o dawaniu w gaz ...


no ale, kochany ... w prawdziwy gaz   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

Gaz to gaz.   :Wink2:

----------


## cieszynianka

> coś mi się zdo, że cieszynianka to także z Adam_mk tematy wspólne znajdzie


Myślę, że Forumowicz z Forumowiczem zawsze temat znajdzie   :big grin:  

Z piciem, to ja bardziej teoretycznie, moja wątroba nie bardzo lubi  :cool:  

 :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

no pewnie, że zawsze temat znajdzie ....kochana ... ja na afterparty nie zauważyłm, żeby ktokolwiek się nudził   :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No to zapowiada się różowo  :oops:   :Wink2:  .
Oj będzie się działo!  :Roll:   :oops:   :Wink2: .
I chciałem jeszcze nieśmiało zapytać: czy bezzębny starzec ma jakieś szanse???   :Roll:   :oops:   :Wink2:  .
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## daggulka

Aaaaandrzej ..... no pewnie: szanse na fajną zabawę i poznanie wspaniałych ludzi . O innych szansach pisać nie bede bo Cie żona nie puści    :Wink2:   :Lol:  .

----------


## [email protected]

ale się zapowiada   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

jak dobrze że ja sobie wyjazd nad morie przlozyłam bo chyba splesniała z zazdrości   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  że Wy razem a ja gdzieś tam nad Bałtykiem prawie sama   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

tylko z tym terminem nam się troche pokomplikowało .... bo kurcze 5września robi dandi w bacikach spotkanie, a chciałabym żeby nie kolidowało - więc zostaje 12 wrzesień - ale wtedy kilku osobom nie pasuje które bardzo chciałyby być , lub 19 wrzesień ...   :Roll:  

trzebaby ustalic jakąs datę, bo ludziska nie wiedza czy im bedzie pasować i czy zapisywac się na listę   :Wink2:  

co proponujecie?

----------


## cieszynianka

Niestety 12-go nie mogę   :cry:  

Jeśli będzie w innym terminie to TAK   :big grin:  
19-ty też dobry   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

ja też mysle bardziej o tym 19-tym ... bo tak tydzień po tygodniu dwie imprezy to wyczerpujące by były za bardzo   :Roll:  

trudno .... być może bedzie chłodniej i Eugeniusz może sie pożegnac z kieckami u dziewczyn   :Wink2:   :Lol:   ...ale co tam .... gorąca atmosfera sie liczy   :big grin:  

no nie?  :big grin:  

a jak inni sie zapartują?

----------


## cieszynianka

Jak będzie 12-go, to znowu będę musiała podglądać zza krzaków   :oops:

----------


## daggulka

no ja bardziej sie skłaniam do tego 19-go , bo dostałam także na priv sygnały , że wielu nie pasuje12-go  i czy data nie mogłaby byc inna  :Wink2:  

ale może się wypowiedza ludziska z listy .... pasuje 19-sty , czy  nie?

----------


## cieszynianka

> no ja bardziej sie skłaniam do tego 19-go , bo dostałam także na priv sygnały , że wielu nie pasuje12-go  i czy data nie mogłaby byc inna  
> 
> ale może się wypowiedza ludziska z listy .... pasuje 19-sty , czy  nie?


Jeśli chodzi o mnie, to pasuje   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

*Ponieważ wyniknęły nieprzewidzine okolicznosci ode mnie niezależne  -  chciałabym rozeznać sie u forumowiczów w kwestii daty spotkania wrześniowego w Ruścu   * 

czy data ostateczna 19 wrzesień - sobota wszystkim pasuje?

----------


## [email protected]

mnie pasuje !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

i nic nie kumam dlaczego Dandi zmienił date, ale cieszę się że mogę być z Wami   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

a tak w ogóle to dlaczego nie możemy co wekeeknd   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

zuzka ... co weekend to za młodych czasów .... teraz zdrowia ni mam na takie cotygodniowe balangi   :Wink2:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> zuzka ... co weekend to za młodych czasów .... teraz zdrowia ni mam na takie cotygodniowe balangi


no i wyszła z ciebie egoistka   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

a ja młoda i "chetna"   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

racja, racja ....ale chyba by mnie skręciło na mysl , że Wytam wszyscy ...a ja tu sama ....  :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> racja, racja ....ale chyba by mnie skręciło na mysl , że Wytam wszyscy ...a ja tu sama ....


i co by ci pozostało:
zostawić laskę, zdjąć grube szkła, ufarbować siwiznę i dołączyć do Nas młodych   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## adam_mk

Mnie każdy termin pasuje.
Wolne se zrobię - i już!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Wpisuj mnie.
Adam M.

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> racja, racja ....ale chyba by mnie skręciło na mysl , że Wytam wszyscy ...a ja tu sama ....  
> 
> 
> i co by ci pozostało:
> zostawić laskę, zdjąć grube szkła, ufarbować siwiznę i dołączyć do Nas młodych


zapomniałas dodać:
założyć sztuczne oko i przypiąć nogę   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

Adaś .... super , się bardzo cieszę   :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

> zapomniałas dodać:
> założyć sztuczne oko i przypiąć nogę


No to jak mam przypinać sztuczną nogę, to se ja przynajmniej do lakiernika oddam. Będzie jak nowa.
Dziewiętnasty równie dobry jak dwunasty i piąty.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> .... być może bedzie chłodniej ....a jak inni sie zapartują?


A dyć to Złota Polska Jesień!
A co do drugiej kwestii to ja już się zaopatrzyłem  :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## daggulka

tomkwas ...no widzisz? gdyby nie spotkanie to dalej byś w takiej starej zaniedbanej nodze chodzil   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

Andrzej Wilhelmi ....ja się jeszcze nie zaopatrzyłam (jesli myślimy o tym samym  :Lol:  ) , mogłoby się do czasu spotkania nie ostać   :oops:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No od tej strony nie miałem przyjemności Cię jeszcze poznać  :Roll:   :Wink2:  .
A wracając do terminu to każdy dobry byle nie 1 listopada!   :Roll:   :sad:  
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bobiczek

> Kochana ....Jeziera to trza extra namówić(ja juz z nim gadałam, twarda sztuka  ) ...i nie wiem co mu zaproponujesz ....ale zrób wszystko żeby przyjechał


ja wiem co
Staw dobrze zarybiony żeby był w okolicy  :big grin:

----------


## TINEK

Witam. Na te chwilę to każdy wrześniowy termin mi pasuje
(jaka jest jednostka pojemności ?   :Wink2:  )
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> Kochana ....Jeziera to trza extra namówić(ja juz z nim gadałam, twarda sztuka  ) ...i nie wiem co mu zaproponujesz ....ale zrób wszystko żeby przyjechał     
> 
> 
> ja wiem co
> Staw dobrze zarybiony żeby był w okolicy


mówisz-masz ....oczko wodne  jest w ogrodzie   :Wink2:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

Andrzej ....ja o alkoholu myślałam   :Roll:   :oops:   ...a Ty o czym?  :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał bobiczek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


Ale czy jest zarybione   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

kochana , nie wiem - ale mogę się poświęcić i karpia wpuścić   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Witam. Na te chwilę to każdy wrześniowy termin mi pasuje
> (jaka jest jednostka pojemności ?   )
> pozdrawiam
> TINEK


jakiej pojemności?  :ohmy:  
boszszsz... już nic nie mówie bo zaraz ze mnie alkoholiczkę zrobią   :oops:   :Roll:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Doszły mnie słuchy, że są tam niezłe źgajki  :Lol:  . A wracając do meritum to ja jako bezzębny starzec w pierwszej kolejności na tą imprezkę zaopatrzyłem się w protezkę  :Lol:  . Od nośnie alkoholu to podstawową dawkę (kilka flaszek) mam zawsze na podorędziu   :Wink2:   bo słyszałem już o takim smoku co to nieźle z Wisły pociągnął  :Lol:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## TINEK

> Napisał TINEK
> 
> Witam. Na te chwilę to każdy wrześniowy termin mi pasuje
> (jaka jest jednostka pojemności ?   )
> pozdrawiam
> TINEK
> 
> 
> jakiej pojemności?  
> boszszsz... już nic nie mówie bo zaraz ze mnie alkoholiczkę zrobią


oj, gdzie tam od razu alkoholiczka. 
Ja wyznaję zasadę, że można bardzo dobrze bawić sie bez alkoholu....      ....ale po co się męczyć   :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To ja też podobnie! Jak wszystko wypiję to się dobrze bawię (już bez alkoholu)  :Lol:  Pozdrawiam   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

oj chopaki, chopaki ....ja Wam powiem, że ja naprawdę od zawsze zatwardziały wróg alkoholu byłam   ... i do tego strasznie słabą głowe mam  :oops: 
no ale faktycznie na zlocie to samą siebie przeszłam z ilościami ... i co więcej - pijana nie byłam bo wszystko pamiętam a najlepsze z tego wszystkiego jest to, że kaca nie miałam .....   :Lol:  
w każdym razie - ja już wiem w co się zaopatrzę na spotkanie   :Wink2:

----------


## cieszynianka

> oj chopaki, chopaki ....ja Wam powiem, że ja naprawdę od zawsze zatwardziały wróg alkoholu byłam   ... i do tego strasznie słabą głowe mam 
> no ale faktycznie na zlocie to samą siebie przeszłam z ilościami ... i co więcej - pijana nie byłam bo wszystko pamiętam a najlepsze z tego wszystkiego jest to, że kaca nie miałam .....   
> w każdym razie - ja już wiem w co się zaopatrzę na spotkanie


To zdradź tajemnicę   :Roll:

----------


## bobiczek

Alkohole które widziałem na zdjęciach - pochodziły z najwyższej półki regałów.
A takimi nie można się opić - co najwyżej - degustować/
Prawda?

----------


## daggulka

takie cuś ... z colą mi serwowali   :Roll:

----------


## bobiczek

No i widzisz sama.
Po tym sie nie rzyga - po tym sie co najwyżej wymiotuje.
I tu jest ta subtelna - ale odczuwalna zawsze róznica  :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

Łomatko. Nie jadę. Nie stać mnie.
Ja tam wolę się normalnie porzygać.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W awiomarin!!! Bo będzie niezła jazda!  :Lol:   :Lol:  
Kac jest tylko moralny  :cool:   więc skoro go nie miałaś to się nieźle prowadziłaś!  :Roll:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.  :Wink2:

----------


## tomkwas

Eeeeeee...... sprawdziłem ceny. Nalej mi. Stać mnie.

----------


## bobiczek

Autostrada się na razie nie buduje, sprawa w sądzie z Vatenfalem  wygrana w I instancji, po urlopie będę - czyli po cichu liczę że powinno mi się udać spotkać "stare i nowe ryje"
Pozdrawiam.
PS:
agitacja za darmo, więc zapraszam chętnych do przynależności w w MNFM.
Składka niedroga będzie, a profity że ho,ho,ho...........
(to się nazywa obiecanka-cacanka-niespodzianka tajemnicza-co?)    :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Byłem kiedyś na takiej imprezce, na której wszyscy rzygali tylko Pan magister wymiotował  :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## daggulka

kochani .... stać czy nie stac ....  jak sie impreza rozkręci to i tak wszyscy na boolsie skończą bo to w pobliskim sklepie sprzedają   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

rzygac tudzież wymiotować - nic z tych rzeczy  , do 6.20 rano imprezowałam - kaca moralnego też nie miałam ....hm ... kurcze, faktycznie dobrze sie prowadziłam ....jak 35-letni mercedes    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  ....znaczy moge w towarzystwie bywać bo obciachu se nie robie   :oops:   :big grin:  

zreszą - wszyscy obecni tak samo....normalnie impreza na poziomie , powtórka musi być jeszcze lepsza - innej opcji niet   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> a profity że ho,ho,ho...........
> (to się nazywa obiecanka-cacanka-niespodzianka tajemnicza-co?)


Ty tak nie obiecuj na lewo i prawo bo jak tak wszystkje będą chciały odebrać osobiście na spotkaniu , to może Ci ........ czasu nie wystarczyć   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> kochani .... stać czy nie stac ....  jak sie impreza rozkręci to i tak wszyscy na boolsie skończą bo to w pobliskim sklepie sprzedają    
> 
> rzygac tudzież wymiotować - nic z tych rzeczy  , do 6.20 rano imprezowałam - kaca moralnego też nie miałam ....hm ... kurcze, faktycznie dobrze sie prowadziłam ....jak 35-letni mercedes      ....znaczy moge w towarzystwie bywać bo obciachu se nie robie    
> 
> zreszą - wszyscy obecni tak samo....normalnie impreza na poziomie , powtórka musi być jeszcze lepsza - innej opcji niet


Czyli ani jedno, ani drugie nie jest obowiązkowe   :Roll:  , ulżyło mi z tego powodu   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... 35-letni mercedes ...


winno być napisane "35-letnia Mercedes" bo to imię żeńskie  :Lol:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> ... 35-letni mercedes ...
> 
> 
> winno być napisane "35-letnia Mercedes" bo to imię żeńskie  . Pozdrawiam  .


musze przyznac, iż natenczas onegdaj ..... oczywiście masz rację   :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Świetny język  :Wink2:  . Zachodzę tylko w głowę od kiedy to smoki "Pana Tadeusza" czytają?  :Roll:   :big grin:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## daggulka

> Świetny język  . Zachodzę tylko w głowę od kiedy to smoki "Pana Tadeusza" czytają?   . Pozdrawiam  .


Pana Tadeusza .... w szkole się nie wywinęłam niestety  od deski do deski - taką miałam zołzowatą polonistkę   :oops:  

ale 

obejrzyj to , a wszystko wyjaśni   :Lol:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBcMqEZaEnk

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Azaliż obejrzałem i się nieźle uśmiałem  :Lol:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## bobiczek

natenczas, onegdaj, tudzież.............
znam, super.
Ta pamiętam że trzeba się było nadąć (wzdąć?) żeby dmuchać.........  :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Ja w sprawie tego terminu...  :cry:   :Roll:  
A pierwszego by się nie dało?

Łebki mnie wnerwiły!
Pierwszego znowu to zrobią! Wiem!
Co rok mi to robią!(Wam nie?)

(może by tak się akurat na pierwszego odstresować?)

Adam M.

----------


## daggulka

Kurcze, Adaś .... pierwszego nie bardzo ...ludzie mogą jeszcze z urlopów nie wrócić ..... i nie chcę już motac, bo na priv dostaje opiernicze że se daty przestawiam jak czas w zegarku   :oops:  

Tak więc myslę, że teraz już wystarczy tego przekładania  ....zróbmy 19 września i już ....też ładna data   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

*OGŁASZAM, IŻ JEŚLI NIE OTRZYMAM HURTEM NA PRIV SPRZECIWÓW - 
ZOSTAJE DATA SPOTKANIA 19 WRZESIEŃ - SOBOTA.*

----------


## adam_mk

:Roll:  
Dobra! Niech będzie!
Pierwszego to zniknę gdzie sam i się odstresuję...  :cry:  

Chyba...
Adam M.

----------


## daggulka

no to się bardzo cieszę, że będziesz   :big grin: 

*zachęcam do zapisów na spotkanie   
szykuje się rewelacyjna zabawa  
*

----------


## paradox

Daga czy ty ostatnio aby za bardzo  nie imprezujesz???  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

coś w życiu trzeba robić   :Wink2:

----------


## cieszynianka

> no to się bardzo cieszę, że będziesz  
> 
> *zachęcam do zapisów na spotkanie   
> szykuje się rewelacyjna zabawa  
> *


Jeśli 19-go to proszę o wpisanie ----> 2 sztuki z noclegiem   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

załatwione  :big grin:

----------


## Afrodyta

> *OGŁASZAM, IŻ JEŚLI NIE OTRZYMAM HURTEM NA PRIV SPRZECIWÓW - 
> ZOSTAJE DATA SPOTKANIA 19 WRZESIEŃ - SOBOTA.*


Sprzeciwu brak, 19-ty pasuje jak najbardziej  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

To bardzo się cieszę   :big grin:  .
Czyli że co? na listę wpisywać?  :Roll:  

WŁaśnie wysłałam partię kolejnych informacji o spotkaniu forumowiczom na priv'y .... niestety nie jestem w stanie wszystkim wysłać ...a pewnie wśród tych co dziś wysłałam komus trafiło się drugi raz   :oops:   ...ale bardzo chciałabym dotrzeć do wielu ...choć zdaję sobie sprawę, że niemożliwe jest do wzystkich  :Roll:  .
Więc fajnie byłoby gdyby gdzies tam na swoich wątkach napomknąć - może ktoś nie wie a chciałby przyjechać  :Roll:   :Wink2:  .

----------


## Gosiek33

Dzięki za zaproszenie, ale niestety czasem nie dysponuję, to kolejne spotkanie, które mnie omija   :cry:

----------


## Afrodyta

> To bardzo się cieszę   .
> Czyli że co? na listę wpisywać?


Już jestem na 13-tej pozycji  :big grin:   Ale jakby co, to z noclegiem proszę.


Tylko czy mnie ktoś zabierze?  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> To bardzo się cieszę   .
> Czyli że co? na listę wpisywać? 
> 
> 
> Już jestem na 13-tej pozycji   Ale jakby co, to z noclegiem proszę.


boszszsz- sorki   :oops:  .... co za ślepok i sklerotyk ze mnie   :Roll:

----------


## tomkwas

> Tylko czy mnie ktoś zabierze?


Hmmm.... Przy Takim wyglądzie:


to wystarczy na stopa wyjść i przebierać w propozycjach podwody ...

----------


## TINEK

a gdzie ta lista do zapisywania jest wyłożona?

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał Afrodyta
> 
> Tylko czy mnie ktoś zabierze?  
> 
> 
> Hmmm.... Przy Takim wyglądzie:
> 
> 
> to wystarczy na stopa wyjść i przebierać w propozycjach podwody ...


Ale we wrześniu może już być zimno   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

> a gdzie ta lista do zapisywania jest wyłożona?


na pierwszej stronie tegoż wewontku w pierwszym wpisie   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

Cieszynianka ma rację .... coć z drugiej strony .....nasi forumowi faceci będą niepocieszeni  :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Cieszynianka ma rację .... coć z drugiej strony .....nasi forumowi faceci będą niepocieszeni


Chyba, żeby wyjątkowo odporna sztuka była   :Wink2:

----------


## Afrodyta

> Napisał tomkwas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Afrodyta
> 
> ...


Widziałam taką odważną, Madonna się nazywała. Ja to zmarzluch jestem...nie da rady  :Wink2:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tomkwas
> 
> ...


Ja tak samo   :cry:  
 :Wink2:

----------


## Piczman

Sprawdziłem ,,, Mam wolny Weekend   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  
Wreszcie będę mógł przyjechać , zwykle haruję i w Sobotę i w Niedzielę ,,, nie licząc innych dni tygodnia   :Evil:  

Będę ze Swoją połówką czyli 2 osoby !

--------------------------------------------

Co do plakietki, mogę sobie zaprojektować i wykonać ( wraz z avatarem   :Wink2:  ) ale muszę zobaczyć jakiś przykładowy z poprzednich imprez co by się nie różnił bardzo!
*Mogę zrobić dla wszystkich* Jak coś to piszcie!Avatary sobie pościągam !Podajcie tylko Nicki !
Oczywiście za free   :Wink2:  

---------------------------------------------

Co do zdjęć to ja fotograf jestem i zboczony trochę ,,,, zawodowo !
Będę pstrykał   :Roll: 

Dzięki za zaproszenie *daggulka* ! Będę na pewno !!!   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Piczman - boszszsz... jak się ciesze , że bedziesz   :big grin:  .... wreszcie poznam Cię  osobiście   :big grin:  
naprawdę możesz zrobić plakietki? naprawdę?  :ohmy:  
bo ja to zwykłe takie robiłam ... nadrukowany napis na żółtej karteczce w plastikowym identyfikatorze z z klipsem   :oops:  
ale jesli nie byłby to dla Ciebie problem ....to takie z awatarami to jeszcze nigdy nie były ....alllle by był wypas  :big grin:  
czy chciałbys sie podjąć- jeśli tak - to zrób karteczki, a ja przywiozę identyfikatory plastikowe żeby Cie nie obciążać   :Wink2:  


każżda nowa osoba która sie dopisuje wywołuje na mojej facjacie uśmiech od ucha do ucha utrzymujący sie kilka minut   :Lol:  

listę uzupełnię po południu - teraz zmykam   :big grin:  

buziole ogromne dla wszystkich   :big grin:

----------


## Piczman

PROJEKT NR. 1.



Robiony na szybko, jeszcze do poprawki jak komuś kolor nie pasuje   :Wink2:  

*Po zamknięciu listy robię dla każdego !!!*

Nic nie musicie zgłaszać, podaj mi jeszcze daggulka jaki dokładnie ma być rozmiar żeby wtopy nie było że za duże czy coś !

Pozdr.

----------


## Afrodyta

Noszszsz....., plakietka super. To może ktoś mi powie co zrobić, żeby awatar /bydlę jedne/ trzymał się na swoim miejscu, jak go wklejam? Bo menda jedna spiernicza za każdym razem jak wyłączam kompa! A jest zapisany na dysku i fotosiku. Aż wstyd  :oops:

----------


## Piczman

*Afrodyta* spróbuj tu:

http://www.imageshack.us/

To ze masz to na dysku nie ma znaczenia, musisz mieć avatar na jakimś serwerze bo tutaj wklejasz link do zdjęcia !

Masz jeszcze trochę czasu , powodzenia   :big grin:

----------


## Afrodyta

Dzięki! Będę się męczyć!

----------


## Afrodyta

Dobra na razie jest. Zobaczymy jak długo  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> PROJEKT NR. 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Robiony na szybko, jeszcze do poprawki jak komuś kolor nie pasuje   
> 
> *Po zamknięciu listy robię dla każdego !!!*
> 
> Nic nie musicie zgłaszać, podaj mi jeszcze daggulka jaki dokładnie ma być rozmiar żeby wtopy nie było że za duże czy coś !
> ...


boszszsszzz ...  jaki śliczny   :big grin:  ....nie smok oczywiście   :oops:  - identyfikator sliczny jest   :big grin:  
w domku jak bede to zerkne na rozmiar plakietki  i napisze   :Wink2:  
piękną pamiętke każdy bedzie miał - ja do kolekcji juz czwartą   :Wink2:   :big grin:  ...ale tak zajefajnych jeszcze nie było   :big grin:

----------


## Afrodyta

To ja zacznę swoją kolekcję od wypasionej plakietki, tudzież identyfikatora.

*Piczman* na razie JEST awatarek. Nawet połączenie z netem wyłączyłam i dalej jest. Więc może nadal będzie....oby  :big grin:  
Ale machnęłam na fotosiku, bo na imageshack to mam za wolnego kompa  :oops:   :Roll:

----------


## Piczman

PROJEKT NR 2.



Trochę lepiej   :cool:

----------


## coolibeer

Hej. Projekcik fajowski  :smile:  Ja bym tylko zmienił górny opis na "Pożegnanie Lata" Wrzesien 2009

nick a na dole małymi literkami  forum murator pl

Co wy na to?

P.S. Też biorę wypas aparacik więc natrzaskamy kilka tysięcy zdjęć  :wink:

----------


## Piczman

PROJEKT NR.3



Mówisz i masz   :Wink2:  

Można zgłaszać poprawki, później wspólnie razem wybierzemy odpowiedni projekt i do druku.

czekam na dalsze propozycje   :big tongue:

----------


## daggulka

tak mysle ...faktycznie to  z pożegnaniem lata może własciwsze   :Roll:  
tak, zdecydowanie ten ostatni ....ja bym tylko zmieniła kolejnośc, czyli zamieniła miejscami nicka z napisem "forum.muratordom.pl"   :big tongue:  
ale to tylko taka propozycja ... zupełnie nie wiem czy trafiona   :oops:   :Roll:

----------


## Anoleiz

ja myślę, że ostatni kolorystycznie ok, ale avatar trochę mniejszy, murator obok zostaje, 
a napis - nick pod tym wszystkim na środku, 
żeby nie było potem że np. "cieszynianka" się nadziubdzia obok bo się nie zmieści i siłą rzeczy się napis znacząco zmniejszy
albo "Hocki_Klocki"

 :smile:

----------


## daggulka

Anoleiz ...mogłoby ciekawie wyglądać    :big tongue:  
kurcze....biedny chopak , nie wiedział za co się bierze .... co człowiek to inna propozycja   :oops: 

a dla mnie i tak każdy z projektów jest śliczny   :big grin:

----------


## Piczman

Kurrrde jak się podjąłem to dam radę   :Wink2:  



Cos dla cieszynianki ,,,, specjjjjalnie   :big tongue:

----------


## Anoleiz

ooo no proszę  :wink: 

supraśnie i każdy nick nawet najdłuższy się zmieści  :wink:

----------


## daggulka

zmierzyłam plakietkę .... więc w prostokącie poziomym jest .... długa na 9cm, wysoka na 5,5cm  :Roll: 

ja myslę, że dopiero jak jedno sobie Piczman wydrukujesz w orginalnym formacie  pooglądasz - to wtedy tak naprawdę zobaczysz wizualnie jak co pasuje   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Kurrrde jak się podjąłem to dam radę   
> 
> 
> 
> Cos dla cieszynianki ,,,, specjjjjalnie


  :ohmy:  
O matko, jakie piękne, nie wiem co powiedzieć   :ohmy:  

DZIĘKUJĘ BARDZO  !!!

Nie spodziewałam się takiej niespodzianki   :big grin:

----------


## TINEK

U mnie wystarczy sam avatarek   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   nicka już pisać nie trzeba

pozdrawiam Wszystkich
P.S.
Daggulka "piszę" się na nocleg

----------


## daggulka

> U mnie wystarczy sam avatarek      nicka już pisać nie trzeba
> 
> pozdrawiam Wszystkich
> P.S.
> Daggulka "piszę" się na nocleg


już dopisuję   :big grin:

----------


## amalfi

*daggulka* dzięki za info o imprezie. Tak bardzo che byc, ale mam konferencje i...... może da sie z niej wymigać   :Confused:   Do kiedy musze sie określić, bo tez chce taki identyfikator i chce napić sie tego wynalazku z colą   :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

*Hm ....siedze i patrze w ten moj terminarz , i tak sobie myślę, że max. do 11 września (piątek) będę przyjmować przelewy co jest jednoznaczne z uczestnictwem osoby w imprezie ( w tytule przelewu trzeba będzie podać swój nick forumowy). Wtedy zamknę listę i wszystko będzie wiadome   -czyli kto będzie bo dokonał przelewu a kogo z listy wykreślic z powodu braku przelewu co bedzie jednoznaczne z rezygnacją.

Oczywiście z końcem sierpnia każdy kto wpisze się na listę dostanie ode mnie informację na priv z najważniejszymi informacjami i numerem konta - i zostanie poproszony o potwierdzenie uczestnictwa.*

Czy te warunki myslicie są do przyjęcia?  :Roll:

----------


## TINEK

> Czy te warunki myslicie są do przyjęcia?


Oczywiście Prezesowa

----------


## gawel

> Hm ....siedze i patrze w ten moj terminarz , i tak sobie myślę, że max. do 11 września (piątek) będę przyjmować przelewy co jest jednoznaczne z uczestnictwem osoby w imprezie ( w tytule przelewu trzeba będzie podać swój nick forumowy). Wtedy zamknę listę i wszystko będzie wiadome   -czyli kto będzie bo dokonał przelewu a kogo z listy wykreślic z powodu braku przelewu co bedzie jednoznaczne z rezygnacją.
> 
> Oczywiście z końcem sierpnia każdy kto wpisze się na listę dostanie ode mnie informację na priv z najważniejszymi informacjami i numerem konta - i zostanie poproszony o potwierdzenie uczestnictwa.
> 
> Czy te warunki myslicie są do przyjęcia?


TAK  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

to się cieszę , chopaki .... mam nadzieję, ze pozostali też nie będą mieli nic przeciw  :oops:  

Gawel ...a Ty , chopie ....wiesz - zadanie masz bojowe  :Wink2:  .... trza do Pani Osińskiej zawitać i zaklepać termin 19 września , coby mieć pewne, napomknąć o zbliżonym co ostatnio charakterze imprezy , noclegi zaklepać ogólnie ....czyli jak ostatnio .... zajmujemy całość   :big grin:  
acha .... tylko tym razem to my bedziemy wcześniej zaczynać , tak se myslę , że ludziska się mogą cześniej zacząć zjeżdżać ... każdy z różnych stron   :Wink2:  
więc niech profilaktycznie poprzednich gości wykopie wcześniej coby kole 15 już był teren tak przygotowany dla nas , żeby każdy mógł se usiąść zmęczony po podróży i kawkę se żłopnąć   :Wink2:   :oops:   :Lol:  
a co do konkretnej godziny rozpoczęcia oficjalnego z żarełkiem i w ogóle to se jeszcze ustalimy  :Wink2:  
jak myślisz - Gawel, jest to do zrobienia? a nawet jak nie jest to znam Twój hipnotycznie spokojny charakter- każdego byś przekonał   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## gawel

Nie ma sprawy jutro pojde i zaklepie termin i ustale co mam ustalic  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Nie ma sprawy jutro pojde i zaklepie termin i ustale co mam ustalic


no, i to się nazywa męska decyzja   :big grin:  .... a wprawę masz i wiesz wszystko ....czyli jesteś odpowiednim człowiekiem na odpowiednim stanowisku   :big grin:   :Wink2:  

ja sobie tak obiecywałam przed tegorocznym zlotem  że se pozwiedzam Warszawę ...a tu zaś nic nie wypaliło  :Roll:  
więc może tym razem se pojadę pociągiem w piątek i uda mi sie pooglądać Stolyce z bliska , czyli że o nocleg dla mnie zapytaj też na piątek - czy będzie taka możliwość   :Wink2:   :big grin:  ....ino przewodnika/przewodniczkę mi trza znaleźć   :big grin:

----------


## gawel

Spoko, co do zwiedzania to wstyd sie przyznac ale sam w wielu miejscach nie bylem z braku czasu od 20 lat   :ohmy:   :oops:   :cry:   :oops:  , moze przy tej okazji cos nadrobię   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

no proszę ....to może więcej się takich zwiedzaczy znajdzie i całą paką Warszawkę pozwiedzamy....  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> Czy te warunki myslicie są do przyjęcia? 
> 
> 
> Oczywiście Prezesowa


Jak najbardziej   :big grin:

----------


## bobiczek

> Kurrrde jak się podjąłem to dam radę   
> 
> 
> 
> Cos dla cieszynianki ,,,, specjjjjalnie


jestem pod wrażeniem.
Czego to dzisiaj ludziska nie potrafią.
Ale ruchomego avartu to chyba się nie uda - co? - :smile: ))
PS:
bardzo fajnie zrobione, jestem pełen podziwu za profesjonalizm.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## bobiczek

i jeszcze na marginesie.
Masz może pomysł na logo muratorowej partii - jedynej uczciwej, normalnej i słusznej w swoich założeniach?

----------


## cieszynianka

Chyba będziesz musiał *Bobiczku* znieruchomieć na tym avatarze   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Chyba będziesz musiał *Bobiczku* znieruchomieć na tym avatarze


może sobie wybrać jedną z kilkudziesięciu pozycji   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## bobiczek

Wybieram tę, kiedy masa kudłów układa się zasłaniając facjatę.
Bo kudłów brak od dawna -  a na facjate sam nie mogę przy goleniu patrzeć i mam dzień od rana popsuty zawsze.............

----------


## bobiczek

> Chyba będziesz musiał *Bobiczku* znieruchomieć na tym avatarze


jaka zadowolona - bo ma z Dagą najładniejszą plakietkę.
PS:
jak będzie ładniejsza od prezesowskiej - to konsekwencje mogą byuć nieobliczalne w skutkach.
DYBY,DYBY I JESZCZE RAZ DYBY
Prze co najmniej 20 minut i to w publicznym miejscu.
Albo obok Biedronki albo obok Multikina  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> Wybieram tę, kiedy masa kudłów układa się zasłaniając facjatę.
> Bo kudłów brak od dawna -  a na facjate sam nie mogę przy goleniu patrzeć i mam dzień od rana popsuty zawsze.............


jaaaacie .... samokrytyka w cenie ...ale teraz to przegiąłeś  .... a poza tym kudły wcale nie sa do niczego potrzebne nikomu ....tylko przeszkadzają   :Lol:  

a identyfikator bobiczkowy będzie naśliczniejszy na świecie ....coby cieszynianke oszczędzić ....hm..... choć z drugiej strony ....może właśnie nie?  :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Lol:  .... każda atrakcja dobra dla rozruszania towarzystwa   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

KOCHANI ..... CZY OSOBY ZOSTAJĄCE NA NOC REFLEKTUJĄ NA ŚNIADANKO W NIEZBYT WCZESNEJ PORZE   :Wink2:  ?

Trzaby zapytać Gawla czy Pani Osińska da radę to zorganizować, na ten przykład śniadanko i kawkę na 10-11 godzinkę   :Roll:  .

Po drugie - w takim wypadku każdy musiałby mi określić czy zostaje na noc co byłoby jednoznaczne ze śniadankiem i pewnie niewielką dopłatą do noclegu .

Ja myslę, że to jest bardzo dobry pomysł .... z doświadczenia to wiem.
Na ostatniej impreze właśnie tego brakowalo ...   :Wink2:  

Co wy na to?

----------


## Piczman

*TINEK* nie ma problemu, mogę zrobić tak jak sobie życzysz ale musisz mi wysłać większy plik bo jak ściągnę ze strony i powiększę ( a tu by pasowało ) to kicha wyjdzie!

*bobiczek* z Tobą to rzeczywiście problem będzie   :ohmy:   ! Zobaczę co da się zrobić!

A więc na ta chwilę zostaje projekt ostatni z *cieszynianką*  :cool:  

*daggulka* ja sobie nie wyobrażam tej imprezy bez noclegu ze śniadaniem więc razem z Żonką piszemy się, świetny pomysł !Dzięki za wymiary, zrobię jakieś próby !

PS. Bardzo się cieszę że mogę zrobić coś dla WAS !!!  :big tongue:  

Wreszcie się na coś przydam   :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

mam pomysł na identyfikator dla bobiczka  :smile: 

Kupujesz sobie ramkę cyfrową  :wink:  piszesz markerem pożegnanie lata 2009  :wink:  a awatar wgrywasz i wieszasz na szyi  :smile:  awatar się rusza każdy widzi ktoś ty  :wink:

----------


## daggulka

Piczman.... tak sobie myślę, że  tymi identyfiaktorami to niech każdy ma taki sam wedle projektu.... jak zaczniemy kombinować to nam się tu zrobi malućki bałagan   :Wink2:   :Lol:  ..... Tinuś się nie pogniewa, spoko chopak   :Wink2:   :big grin:  
Piczman ... to my wszyscy Tobie dziekujemy ..... naprawdę kurcze ....takich ślicznych kolorowych z awatarami to normalnie nie było ....fajną pamiatkę każdy będzie mial   :big grin:  

*Proszę pozostałych o wypowiadanie się w kwestii śniadanka    * 


Trzeba jeszcze jedną rzecz ustalić żeby nie było niedomówień - zdjęcia z imprezy i ich upublicznienie na forum.
Ja jestem za tym, żeby zdjęcia wykonywane były w ilościach hurtowych i z możliwością wklejenia na forum - w końcu to także forumowa impreza , i bez naszego forum by jej nie było   :Wink2:  
jedyny minus jaki mi się nasuwa to taki, że bede musiała być grzeczna i nie pić za dużo coby jakoś wyglądać na tych fotkach  :Wink2:   :Lol:  


*Jak inni się zapatrują na kwestię zdjęć? zaznaczam, że zdjęcia będą robione , chodzi tu tylko o upublicznienie na forum
decyzję dostosujemy do decyzji większości *

----------


## Piczman

*bobiczek* nie wiem czy dobrze złapałem ,,,   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

no prosze jaki zdolny chopak .... z ruchomego potrafi nieruchome zrobić   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Afrodyta

> Napisał gawel
> 
> Nie ma sprawy jutro pojde i zaklepie termin i ustale co mam ustalic  
> 
> 
> no, i to się nazywa męska decyzja   .... a wprawę masz i wiesz wszystko ....czyli jesteś odpowiednim człowiekiem na odpowiednim stanowisku    
> 
> ja sobie tak obiecywałam przed tegorocznym zlotem  że se pozwiedzam Warszawę ...a tu zaś nic nie wypaliło  
> więc może tym razem se* pojadę pociągiem w piątek i uda mi sie pooglądać Stolyce* z bliska , czyli że o nocleg dla mnie zapytaj też na piątek - czy będzie taka możliwość    ...*.ino przewodnika/przewodniczkę mi trza znaleźć *


*daggulka* Ty masz widzę taki sam pomysł jak ja. Tylko ten przewodnik...
Sniadanko jak najbardziej preferowane, z pozostałymi ustaleniami też się zgadzam, i na foty /też wezmę aparat, a co!/ Ja w ogóle zgodna kobieta jezdem...............do czasu  :Lol:   :Wink2:  

*Piczman* no pełen podziw. Plakietki piękne. Wersja z bobiczkiem i cieszynianką chyba najlepsza. A mój awatar siedzi tam gdzie trzeba i wreszcie go MAM.  :Lol:   I to my dziękujemy Tobie  :big grin:  

Dalej z wewątka nie mam powiadomień  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  I paru innych też...Walić do Ponurego?

----------


## Piczman

> Masz może pomysł na logo muratorowej partii - jedynej uczciwej, normalnej i słusznej w swoich założeniach?


O co dokładnie Ci chodzi bo nie bardzo rozumiem   :oops:

----------


## daggulka

Afrodyta - Kurcze....to może faktycznie zapytaj ponurego dlaczego tak sę dzieje ....ja nie wiem bo nie mam usstawionych powiadomień .... w zasadzie kilka wątków tyko obserwuję i na nie zaglądam codziennie z automatu przy uruchomieniu forum   :Wink2:  

z tymi zdjęciami jeszcze tak mi przyszło ..... żeby ludziska się nie stresowali  :Wink2:  
no bo ja jestem za wklejaniem zdjęć jak najbardziej .... ale oczywiście zdjęć nie stawiających ich bohaterów w jakimś złym świetle  :Roll:   ( np. typu obściskiwaczy pokątnych tudzież spaczy podławkowych- do tej pory nie było , ale ... w końcu każdy jest dorosły  odpowiada za siebie , ale zaraz całe forum i świat  nie musi wiedzieć ...   :Wink2:   :Lol:  )

tak, że bez obawy ....czegoś takiego na forum nie będzie   :big grin:  

ntomiast to, że ktoś siedzi , się śmieje , gada , tańczy przytulańca , pląsa,   jednocześnie w ręku trzymając flaszkę, kieliszek , kufel .... według mnie nie jest zdjęciem kompromitującym   :Roll:  

trzeba takie rzeczy zawczasu uściślić, bo potem może być za późno jak zdjęcia w eter pójdą .... a ja nie zamierzam każdego jednego przegladać i zatwierdzać do edycji  :Wink2:  

czy myslicie tak jak ja? bo może wszyscy to wiedzą a ja jakaś przewrażliwiona jestem   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał bobiczek
> 
> Masz może pomysł na logo muratorowej partii - jedynej uczciwej, normalnej i słusznej w swoich założeniach?
> 
> 
> O co dokładnie Ci chodzi bo nie bardzo rozumiem


tu  :Lol:  :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/zakladamy...at,t161774.htm

dusigroszem naciągaczem znaczy skarbnikiem   tam jestem   :oops:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Afrodyta

Ja muszę mieć powiadomienia, bo dużo skaczę i czytam, a później nie pamiętam gdzie się wypowiadałam. W spisie są posty, ale z poczty mi łatwiej  :cool:

----------


## Piczman

Ojojoj ! Kiedy ja to przeczytam   :ohmy:  

Chyba że nic pilnego, kiedyś zerknę i coś podumamy!
Myślę że da się zrobić   :Wink2:

----------


## Magda i Michał

My też sie piszemy - daggulka dodaj proszę do listy 2 osoby.

Tak jak na after.. bedzie z nami Łendy. Nie wiem tylko czy za nia też musimy załacić - ostatnio  zjadła chyba najwiecje ze wszystkich obecnych  :smile: )

PS: Mieszkamy niedaleko od Pani Osińskiej więc możemy przenocować kilka osób. Z doświadczeń afterpartowych droga na imprezę zajmuje około 10 minut, z powrotem jakies 25...

----------


## daggulka

Magda i Michał - suuuuuper , cieszę się bardzo że też będziecie  .... a Łendy to zaś atrakcją bedzie   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Afrodyta

*daggulce* znowu będzie sie buźka śmiała przez jakies 10 min. non top  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> *daggulce* znowu będzie sie buźka śmiała przez jakies 10 min. non top


noooo, i jak ja teraz makijaż nałoże   :Roll:  ... a na człowieka się trza zrobić i  do roboty trza zajrzeć na urlopie .....postresować , posprawdzać ....   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

Poproszę o 2 noclegi z późnym śniadaniem i z kawą   :big grin:  

Co do zdjęć, to nie mam nic przeciwko, choć do fotogenicznych nie należę   :Confused:   i będę potem straszyć ludzi   :Roll:  

Wszystkim za wszystko bardzo dziękuję, szczególnie *Piczmanowi*  :big grin:  

Teraza znikam na 2 tygodnie, jak wrócę, to się zamelduję   :Wink2:

----------


## bobiczek

> *bobiczek* nie wiem czy dobrze złapałem ,,,


Jak krzyczał jeden italianiec na widok mojego starego Fiata125p pod Wenecją -  "FANTASTICO, FANTASTICO"

Więc ja też krzyczę - FANTASTYCZNIE PRZEPIĘKNIE"
Super - choćby po znaczek, to warto przyjechać - :smile:

----------


## Afrodyta

> Napisał Afrodyta
> 
> *daggulce* znowu będzie sie buźka śmiała przez jakies 10 min. non top 
> 
> 
> noooo, i jak ja teraz makijaż nałoże   ... a na człowieka się trza zrobić i  *do roboty trza zajrzeć na urlopie* .....postresować , posprawdzać ....


No to Ci się na tym urlopie baaardzo nudzi  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

no własnie , że mi się niestety nie nudzi   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## TINEK

Witam
Co do plakietki Tinek już żadnych pomysłów nie zgłasza i się podporządkowuje. 
Śniadanko i kawka późne jak najbardziej.
A tak w ogóle to zgadzam sie na wszystko co Prezesowa wymyśli   :Wink2:  
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## daggulka

Tinek ...Ty lepiej sie nie zgadzaj na wyrost i in blanco ...to zbyt duże ryzyko   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

ale żeście się rozpisali, ja tu na urlopie zaglądam i tyyyyyyyyyyle czytania   :Confused:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

czytaj, czytaj ....same ważne newsy   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## TINEK

> Tinek ...Ty lepiej sie nie zgadzaj na wyrost i in blanco ...to zbyt duże ryzyko


zaryzykuję   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## coolibeer

Ja już załatwiam transmisję On-line z Ruśca. Więc będzie specjalne pasmo z adresem pod którym będzie można oglądać obraz z Imprezy  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :Lol:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Moje uwagi do plakietki

Pożegnanie Lata
Rusiec 19 wrzesień 2009
Awator   Ksywka
forum.muratordom.pl
tło miodowo-złociste

Zdjęcia robić i na Forum wrzucić a niech nieobecnych krew zaleje!  :Mad:   :Lol:  
Jak widać same paparaccie się zjeżdżają więc jest gwarancja, że nas we "Fakcie" albo innem renomonem żurnaliku opiszom.  :Lol:  
Co do samej imprezki to wszystko OK!  :Wink2:   Daje się jednak odczuć braki organizacyjne takie jak:
- powitanie gości (oczywiście czem chata bogata  :cool:  ),
- odhaczenie na liście obecności  :sad:  ,
- uroczyste nadanie plakietek,
- wybór prowadzącego (wodzireja), Prezydium i protokolanta  :ohmy:  ,
- wybór Sądu Koleżeńskiego (celem osądzania zachowania niestosownego  :Roll:   :cry:  ),
- zabieranie głosu za stołem   :Confused:  ,
- praca w podgrupach  :oops: ,
- odbijany   :Roll:  ,
- ogloszenie ciszy nocnej  :Evil:  ,
- sprawdzenie czystości (sumienia)  :sad:  ,
- pobudka  :Mad:  ,
- poranna zaprawa (alkoholowa)  :big tongue:  ,
- porzyganie (pożegnanie) gości  :cry: .

Oczywiście rano barszczyk a jak dobrze bedzie to i wyjazd po objedzie  :Wink2:  a dla tych, których męczyć bedzie pijacka zmora to i koło wieczora!   :Lol:  
Oj będzie się działo!  :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## daggulka

Aaaandrzej ...aaaaleś pojechał ....  :ohmy:   :Lol:  
rozumiem, ze skoro proponujesz to się podejmujesz konferansjerki?   :big grin:  ....jak najbardziej jestem "za"  oddaniem pałeczki  :Wink2:   :big grin:  


a serio ...... zastanawialam się, czy Was tym obarczać ....ale przeca nie mam abnamentu na decyzje forumowe i wiedzę nabytą .... więc :

wyniknęły pewne problemy   :sad:  
jak nie wiadomo o co chodzi ... to o kasę chodzi   :Roll:  
Pani Osińska podniosła cenę   :sad:  .... jutro Gawel będzie negocjował ..... trzymajmy kciuki , aby podwyżka była nieznaczna nie przekraczająca rozsądnego pułapu   :oops:   :Roll:  ....bo w przeciwnym razie przyjdzie nam szukac nowego miejsca   :sad:  
co do noclegu jutro się upewni, czy obowiązuje te 40 zł za łóżko tak jak było , bo za pobyt i jedzonko to raczej 50 tym razem nie bedzie tylko więcej   :cry:  
wiem już na pewno, że śniadanko to 10 zł od osoby 

siedzę i się martwię ..... kurde , od tego martwienia to nowe zmarszczki mi się zrobią   :oops:   :Roll:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Boska a czym Ty się martwisz? Co, że telekonferencja nie pójdzie do Pałacu! A może i dobrze  :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## daggulka

no martwię się, martwię .... bo kurrrrde nic nie może być jak po maśle nigdy .....   :Roll:   ... zawsze się coś spierniczy tudzież nieprzewidzianie wyskoczy   :sad:  
sidzę i myślę co Gawel da rade  wynegocjować (o niego tez się martwię żeby się nie przejął i nie zestresował  :sad:  ) 

dobra, poczekamy do jutra ....nie ma co się martwić na zapas   :Roll:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Po co martwić się na zapas? Po co martwić się w ogóle! Najważniejsze to dobry klimat i odpowiednia atmosferka!   :oops:   Co nigdy nie byłaś na prywatkach? Czy tam jedzenie było najważniejsze! Najważniejsze to fajne dziewczyny, dobry alkohol i zakazane prochy a dla tych, którym zimno barchanowe majtochy!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Głowa do góry! Będzie dobrze!  :Wink2:   Pozdrawiam.

----------


## daggulka

pewnie, że prywatka  byłaby super .... jeden by zrobił sałatkę , inny by przyniósł chipsy czy  słodycze , jeszcze ktoś inny upiekł ciasto i kady alkohol dla siebie ..... jest tylko jeden zasadniczy problem:   gdzie?   :Wink2:  .... zaznaczam, iż z założenia ma to być blisko Wawy ...czyli że tradycyjnie mniej więcej pośrodku  :Wink2:  

bo: bedzie liczę docelowo max. 40-50 ludzia jesli frekwencja dopisze .... niektórych trza przekimac , każdy zechce skorzystac z łazienki ..... czyli że zaplecze nam potrzbne   :Wink2:  

chyba że w najgorszym wypadku idziemy na pełen spontan i do parku ..... ale co wtedy z przyjezdnymi?  :Roll:   :Wink2:  

trza to z głową zrobić   :Wink2:  
ja mam nadzieję , że Pani Osińska jest kobitką z głową na karku i sie jakoś dogadamy  :Wink2:   :Lol:  

zobaczy się jutro   :Wink2:

----------


## coolibeer

Daga weź no sobie kobito obskocz chwaściki w około domku skończ tak na 2 dni przed spotkaniem i wtedy działaj  :big tongue:   :smile:

----------


## Afrodyta

> Moje uwagi 
> - ogloszenie ciszy nocnej  ,


Ty taką przewidujesz?....znaczy ciszę *nocną*

Daga, nie bój żaby!
Przecie cenka nie podskoczy o 100%. Te parę złotówek sie jakoś z budżetu wyciśnie  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> Daga weź no sobie kobito obskocz chwaściki w około domku skończ tak na 2 dni przed spotkaniem i wtedy działaj


boszszszsz... człowieku ....Ty mi każesz trawnik osobisty niedawo posiany cały plewić???  :ohmy:  
moje chwasciki to ja oblatam w jeden dzionek   :Roll:   :Lol:  

Andrzej - Afrodyta ma rację .... nie bedzie ciszy nocnej , poprzednio balowaliśmy do 6.20 rano  :Wink2:   :oops:   :Lol:  

oki, oki.... już sie i nikogo nie stresuje ..... dziś wykładam zwłoki na leżak bo słoneczko wysznęło ... ino zara kafkę se zrobię , sniadanko zszamam i .....sssrrrrruuuuuuu       :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

nikt nie powiedział, że tylko P.Osińska wchodzi w rachubę
skoro się zbiesila, może trzeba dać szansę komu innemu   :Roll:

----------


## amalfi

> nikt nie powiedział, że tylko P.Osińska wchodzi w rachubę
> skoro się zbiesila, może trzeba dać szansę komu innemu


Zgadzam się. Miała wierne grono imprezowiczów (bo zapowiadoało się na coroczny zwyczaj), to chce ich wydoić. Żeby nie wyszło, że jeszcze łaskę robi   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Ja już takie tematy przerabiałam. Nie sądzę, żeby we wrześniu miała aż takie "obłożenie", żeby sie nie opłacało po dotychczasowej cenie.

Ale ja nie wiem, czy będę, to nie musicie sie liczyć z moim zdaniem.   :Wink2:

----------


## Afrodyta

> Napisał Barbossa
> 
> nikt nie powiedział, że tylko P.Osińska wchodzi w rachubę
> skoro się zbiesila, może trzeba dać szansę komu innemu  
> 
> 
> Zgadzam się. Miała wierne grono imprezowiczów (bo zapowiadoało się na coroczny zwyczaj), to chce ich wydoić. Żeby nie wyszło, że jeszcze łaskę robi      Ja już takie tematy przerabiałam. Nie sądzę, żeby we wrześniu miała aż takie "obłożenie", żeby sie nie opłacało po dotychczasowej cenie.
> 
> Ale ja nie wiem, czy będę, to nie musicie sie liczyć z moim zdaniem.


podpisuje sie pod tymi słowami

----------


## daggulka

zobaczymy czego się  gawel dziś dowie   :Wink2:  

jesli faktycznie sporo podniesie cenkę - tak jak proponujecie - rozejrzymy się za innym miejscem 
do września daleko .... jest sporo czasu  :Wink2:  

a może ktoś zna jakieś fajne miejsce niedaleko Warszawy spełniające nasze warunki?

----------


## daggulka

Może uściślę..... bo Ci którzy byli wiedzą mniej więcej jakie warunki powinno miejsce spełniać .... ale dla tych którzy nie byli:

- mozliwość imprezowania od 16-17 do białego ranka dla max. myslę 50 osób - najlepiej żeby była to impreza zamknięta- zarezerwowane miejsce  tylko dla nas  ,

- zaplecze : wc , parking

- możliwość udzielenia noclegów w ilości max. dla 50 osób (u Pani Osińskiej nocleg kosztował 40 zł od osoby)

- jedzenie - min. jeden ciepły konkretny posiłek i potem grill albo szwedzki stół 

- obsługa nie musi być do końca , może być do powiedzmy 1 w nocy - potem niech zostawią expres z kawą, jedzenie i my sobie poradzimy  :Wink2: 

- śniadanie koło godziny 11 ( u Pani Osińskiej 10zł)

- miejsce musi być ochronione od deszczu (wiata bądź  lokal)

- nagłosnienie jeśli jest to fajnie , jesli nie to sami zapewnimy - cuś się wymyśli (choćby zwykła wieża i niech lecą nagrane przez forumowiczów MP3) , przemów, konferansjerki z mikrofonami nie przewiduję .... więc sprzęt jakikolwiek grający w zupełności wystarczy  :Roll:  

- napoje alkoholowe we własnym zakresie każdy  .....choć jeśli będą sprzedawać piwo to też się nikt nie pogniewa  :Wink2:  

- koszty : u Pani Osińskiej było 50 zł od osoby - myslę, ze teraz jeśli podniesie to na max. 75 .... więc w tym przedzale cenowym się poruszamy  :Roll:  
zaliczkę mogę dać tydzień wcześniej  (reszta płatne na imprezie)

kurcze ...spore te wymagania , no ale minimum komfortu dla przyjezdnych z daleka trzeba zachować  tak mi się zdo  :Roll:  


chyba , ze ktoś ma inne propozycje jakieś? jestem otwarta   :Wink2:

----------


## amalfi

*daggulka* ja mogę tylko na własnym terenie, bo wiadomo   :Wink2:  

Ośrodek, o którym już pisałam ma podobne ceny do poprzednich Pani Osińskiej, ale nie wiem, czy jest sens tam się wybierać, bo raczej tylko okolice Warszawy wchodzą w grę. 

Napiszę jaką mają ofertę choćby w celu porównania z innymi, jakby przyszło szukać czegoś innego:
nocleg 30 zł od osoby w segmentach murowanych i domkach wyremontowanych typu "brda"

śniadanie 10 zł
obiad 18 zł w stołówce

biesiada grillowo - ogniskowa przy muzyce pod wiatą (kiełbasa, kaszanka, karkówka, smalczyk, chlebek cebulowy i takie tam) 50 zł od osoby

Z tego wniosek, że Pani Osińska nie ma co tak bardzo szaleć, bo ceny są mniej więcej wyrównane w innych ośrodkach.

----------


## coolibeer

> - zaplecze : wc , parking


- Boisko do piłki nożnej, Boisko do kosza,  :big tongue: 


co do ceny 75 zł to moim zdaniem już jest za dużo bo jedzenia było full i nie do przejedzenia za 75 zł  :big tongue:

----------


## amalfi

Podaję więc linki dla porównania:
www.relax.shl.pl
www.sielpia.com.pl
www.sielpiawczasy.pl

Mogę się w niedzielę przejechać po dokładne dane z kilku ośrodków, ale nie wiem, czy jest sens zmieniać lokalizację, skoro najwięcej forumowiczów z okolic stolicy. Najwyżej przejade sie na wodnym rowerku i wróce   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

jest wiele opcji, wiele miejsc ...... 

następna to kompletne desperado , czyli centralna prywatka .... każdy przynosi napitek, jakieś jedzonko .... i balujemy do rana przy mp3 z wieży   :Wink2:  
ale do tego także trza miejsca zadaszonego ktore pomieści te około 50 osób , wc , noclegi  dla przyjezdnych z daleka   :Roll:  

znam jedno piękne miejsce - i wiem, ze tam mielibyśmy jak pączek w maśle .... ale to miejsce zajduje sie koło Zielonej Góry ..... centralnie znikąd nie po drodze  :Roll:  
jest wiele takich miejsc - tylko :
tak się utarło, że te spotkania ogólnoforumowe są blisko Wawy .... i nie wiem czy zmiana tych tradycji nie spowoduje przypadkiem braku odzewu wśród forumowiczów  :Roll:  

no bo co innego odebrać z dworca sirotkę która przyjechała do wawy pociągiem i dostarczyć te 30 km. na miejsce spotkania np. w Urzucie, Ruścu czy innym pobliskim miejscu ..... a co innego mus pojechana sirotki samochodem kilkaset km. z braku dogodnego dojazdu innego , czasem nawet nie ma takiej opcji i wtedy tylko  rezygnacja   :Roll:  

na razie czekam jak na szpilach  co Pani Osińska zaproponuje  :Roll:  

amalfi ...dziękuję za odzew .... jeśli nie zdecydujemy się na warunki Pani Osińskiej to trzeba będzie wspólnie rozważyć inne opcje .... ale przede wszystkim czy trzymamy się stolicy czy dajemy czadu gdzies dalej .... na razie się wstrzymaj te kilka dni  :Wink2:

----------


## paradox

Hmmmm Daga a dlaczego Wa-wa..  :Wink2:  uzytkownicy tego forum to nie tylko Warszawiacy..a miejsc centralnych w Polsce mamy ci dostastek..a tak na marginesie jezeli ma byc impreza typu co kto przyniesie i MP3 to moze na twoim ranczo zorganizujemy ta imprezke  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

przyszwendałam się .... z braku czasu mniej intensywnie myslę a co za tym idzie ....mniej kombinacji alpejskich przychodzi mi do głowy  :Wink2:   :Lol:  

no ale wymyśliłam, że jesli to ma być ogólnoforumowe pożegnanie lata z plakietkami , i w ogóle , to tradycja musi być zachowana ..... czyli miejsce to okolice Warszawy- koniecznie   :Roll:  ..... nie ma co za dużo kombinować   :Wink2:  

czekamy nadal co u Pani Osinskiej wyniknie .... jeszcze nie mam żadnych wieści  ..... ale nic to - mamy  jeszcze dużo czasu   :Wink2:  

i z tym optymistycznym nastrojem idę naginać przy sprzataniu 180 m podłóg .... na tym niby urlopie mam wiekszy bałagan niż jak pracuję   :ohmy:   :oops:   :Lol:  ..... a i o wiele mniej zrobione (tuje stoją w doniczkach juz ponad tydzień jeszcze nieposadzone  :oops:  ).... to zagadka życia , bo im więcej nad tym myślę tym bardziej wydaje mi się to  nieprawdopodobne  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> Hmmmm Daga a dlaczego Wa-wa..  uzytkownicy tego forum to nie tylko Warszawiacy..a miejsc centralnych w Polsce mamy ci dostastek..a tak na marginesie jezeli ma byc impreza typu co kto przyniesie i MP3 to moze na twoim ranczo zorganizujemy ta imprezke


bo tak się utarlo, że spotkania ogólnoforumowe organizowane są w Warszawie   :Wink2:  
Ja bardzo chętnie zorganizowałabym na moim terenie - na Śląsku Cieszyńskim , ale - to jest całkowite południe kraju i o ile niektórzy mieliby rzut beretem, to Ci z północy już nie bardzo   :Roll:  
a na moim ranczo aże 1050m2 bardzo chętnie ugościłabym ....ale obawiam się, ze nie pomieściłabym z noclegami taaaaaką ilość ludzi , a na namioty we wrześniu to już nie teges chyba   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

w każdym razie ... ludziska wiedzą, że do mnie się przyjeżdża jeśli tylko ktoś jest w pobliżu tudzież ma na to ochotę   :Wink2:   .... jedni korzystają , inni nie - ale zawsze jest mi miło gościć każdego forumowicza który chce mnie nawiedzić   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## paradox

Hahahah Daga obawiam sie ze po tym poscie  drzwi nie bede sie zamykaly  :Wink2:  nio i Daga na ta impreze juz na 200% jade...

----------


## daggulka

> Hahahah Daga obawiam sie ze po tym poscie  drzwi nie bede sie zamykaly


ale dlaczego?  
przecież oni wszyscy o tym wiedzą od dawna   :Roll:  
zresztą - nawet gdyby ktoś jeszce nie wiedzial - podtrzymuję i zapraszam na kawe i ciacho  :Wink2:   :big grin:  





> nio i Daga na ta impreze juz na 200% jade...


trzymam za .......słowo   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## amalfi

*Paradox* a dlaczego daggulka ma nas przyjmować na swoim "ranczu" ?

Ja chętnie odwiedze Twoje. Co Ty na to?

----------


## daggulka

Wybaczcie mu - to mój sąsiad jest - dosłownie , zza płota    :Wink2:   :big grin:  

amalfi ....ale naprawdę ...gdybym miała więcej miejsca i warunki żaden problem dla mne by nie był i zrobiłabym u siebie   :big grin:  .....tylko kurcze - te warunki własnie   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## paradox

Daga słonce nie musisz prosic o wybaczanie w moim imieniu  :Wink2:   nio i co ma sasiedztwo do wybaczania??  :Wink2:  

Amalfi zapraszam cie w moje skromne progi...  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> Daga słonce nie musisz prosic o wybaczanie w moim imieniu   nio i co ma sasiedztwo do wybaczania??


ma znaczenie o tyle, że ja się juz przyzwyczaiłam do twojego poczucia humoru ... inni jeszcze niekoniecznie  :Wink2:  

no gdybyśmy brali Twoje słowa na serio i gdybym ja była innego charakteru , to mogłabym się nieźle wkurzyć  , ponieważ co innego zaprosic forumowiczów będących akurat w okolicy  na kawe i ciacho a co innego zaproponować komuś żeby zrobił na swoim ranczo imprezę na min. 50 osób   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## amalfi

> Amalfi zapraszam cie w moje skromne progi...


Jesteśmy umówieni. Dupa w wode, bede w środe. Do zobaczenia   :Wink2:

----------


## paradox

Daga wiesz dobrze ze miedzy naszymi dzialkami pola mamy dostatek  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał paradox
> 
> Amalfi zapraszam cie w moje skromne progi... 
> 
> 
> Jesteśmy umówieni. Dupa w wode, bede w środe. Do zobaczenia


kooooochaaaanaaaa..... jak tak, to do mnie masz 300 metrów w lini prostej ..... jak już bedziesz u Paradoxa to o mnie nie zapomnij   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> Daga wiesz dobrze ze miedzy naszymi dzialkami pola mamy dostatek


no wybacz - ale to nie jest moje pole - to pole Pana C.....  :Wink2:  

no ale -  powiedzmy, ze ide za Twoim tokiem myślenia ..... więc jesli chcesz się podjąc to ja bardzo chętnie pomogę , aczkolwiek  .... to wrzesień będzie,  musisz : skosic trawe do pasa na polu,  zamówić namiot duży , stoły i ławy , catering no chyba że sam bedziesz gotował dla 50 osób, obsługę, udostepnic chałupę swoją, sąsiada  :Wink2:   coby przenocować 50 osób oraz zapewnić dla nich w-c  :Wink2:  

jesli Ty się podejmiesz - ja chętnie swoją chałupę i podwórko udostepnię , ok?  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## amalfi

> Napisał amalfi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał paradox
> 
> ...


Nie zapumne, bacyć bede  :smile:

----------


## paradox

hmmm Dagula jak ci wyszlo te 300 m skoro działki maja 25m a dziela nas 4 działki  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> hmmm Dagula jak ci wyszlo te 300 m skoro działki maja 25m a dziela nas 4 działki


działki mają 35m..... po pierwsze
liczyłam po przekątnej
ale
przecież amalfi nie pójdzie chaszczami po pas po polu Pana C coby było krócej ....tylko jak cywilizowany człowiek - drogą   :Wink2:  .... 300 metrów jak byk wyjdzie   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## paradox

Nio wiesz ja moge odprowadzic Amalfi do ciebie przez pobliskie Czech to wyjdzie kilka  kilometrow  :Wink2:  




Ps..w naszym rzedzie działki maja po 25m...to te w waszym sa niewymiarowe i maja po 35..  :big grin:

----------


## paradox

A co do organizacji tego wszystkiego... to chyba bysmy musieli zwrocic sie do gminy o dotacje  :Wink2:

----------


## amalfi

> Nio wiesz ja moge odprowadzic Amalfi do ciebie przez pobliskie Czech to wyjdzie kilka  kilometrow  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps..w naszym rzedzie działki maja po 25m...to te w waszym sa niewymiarowe i maja po 35..


Gdzie mnie bedziesz prowadził? Na czeskie niedźwiedzie?

----------


## amalfi

Może jeszcze przez Rysy?

----------


## paradox

Hmmm Amalfi raz w zyciu moge zaszalec jak chcesz to i przez wyspy Kanaryjskie  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> Hmmm Amalfi raz w zyciu moge zaszalec jak chcesz to i przez wyspy Kanaryjskie


o...o...o.... a mnie to nigdy nie zaproponował ......foch   :Roll:

----------


## paradox

hahha daga juz od 2 lat wysylam sygnaly podprogowe a ty do dzis nie zauwazylas...  :Wink2:

----------


## amalfi

> hahha daga juz od 2 lat wysylam sygnaly podprogowe a ty do dzis nie zauwazylas...


No wlasnie. Jak chodziło o niedźwiedzie w Czechach, to daggulka nic, a jak o Kanary, to od razu sie podproże właczyło   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał paradox
> 
> hahha daga juz od 2 lat wysylam sygnaly podprogowe a ty do dzis nie zauwazylas... 
> 
> 
> No wlasnie. Jak chodziło o niedźwiedzie w Czechach, to daggulka nic, a jak o Kanary, to od razu sie podproże właczyło


no co ..... jak każda  typowa kobieta   :Wink2:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## amalfi

Ani daggulki, ani paradoxa. Pakujecie sie już?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... P.Osińska...  jeszcze laskę robi     ...


No skoro robi laskę to jestem gotów zapłacić z góry!   :oops:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## amalfi

> Napisał amalfi
> 
> ... P.Osińska...  jeszcze laskę robi     ...
> 
> 
> No skoro robi laskę to jestem gotów zapłacić z góry!      
> Pozdrawiam.


Naprawde tak napisałam?   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  
To przez długie pazury   :oops:  ślizgają sie po klawiaturze

Przepraszam, jeśli ktoś poczuje sie zawiedziony   :Confused:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> Moje uwagi 
> - ogloszenie ciszy nocnej  ,
> 
> 
> Ty taką przewidujesz?....znaczy ciszę *nocną*


Nie przewidujem jenom proponujem, gdyż albowiem lubiem siem w spokoju napić a i pogadać o menskich sprawach   :oops:   :Roll:   :Lol:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Naprawde tak napisałam? ...


Oczywiście, że tak nie napisałaś to tylko taki mój przekręt no bo mi się wszystko z seksem kojarzy    :oops:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jea

> Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał amalfi
> 
> ...


tera, to już nie wiem z iloma mam spać  :cool:   :Evil:   :Wink2:

----------


## amalfi

> Napisał amalfi
> 
> ...Naprawde tak napisałam? ...
> 
> 
> Oczywiście, że tak nie napisałaś to tylko taki mój przekręt no bo mi się wszystko z seksem kojarzy     . Pozdrawiam.


Jesteś może w wojsku?

----------


## amalfi

> Napisał amalfi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> ...


Chyba ze wszystkiema   :ohmy:

----------


## jea

> Napisał jea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał amalfi
> 
> ...


to ok, do niczego nie będę zdatny  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie, ale wojsko też mi się kojarzy z seksem  :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## amalfi

> Nie, ale wojsko też mi się kojarzy z seksem  . Pozdrawiam.


Hm, o ile słyszałam, seks w wojsku był możliwy dzięki ogrodzeniu koszar drucianą siatka, a nie murem. Pewnie więc siatka tez tak ci sie kojarzy   :Roll:

----------


## amalfi

> Napisał amalfi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jea
> 
> ...


Ale reklama   :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

[quote="amalfi"]


> ... Pewnie więc siatka tez tak ci sie kojarzy


No tak daleko idących skojarzeń nie mam  :sad:   . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## amalfi

[quote="Andrzej Wilhelmi"]


> Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> ... Pewnie więc siatka tez tak ci sie kojarzy  
> 
> 
> No tak daleko idących skojarzeń nie mam   . Pozdrawiam  .


To sorry, tak mi sie pisze bez sensu...  :oops:

----------


## jea

> Napisał jea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał amalfi
> 
> ...


to prawda   :cool:   :oops:

----------


## daggulka

boszszsz..... obejrzałam raptem dwa filmy z czego jeden dający do myslenia a drugi straszny ..... a tutaj w tym czasie tematy prosze proszę ...... ino patrzeć jak stuk zajrzy   :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## amalfi

> Napisał amalfi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jea
> 
> ...


Napisane w czasie przeszłym (czyli po), to w sumie reklama  :Wink2:

----------


## Afrodyta

> Napisał Afrodyta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> ...


Było proponować ciszę wczesnoranną  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## gawel

:ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

to ja jednak  skorzystam z ciszy nocnej ....dobranoc   :Lol:

----------


## Afrodyta

No patrz, a myślałam, że tylko ja po nocach sie szwendam na FM  :Wink2:

----------


## Afrodyta

> 


*Gaweł* Ty takich oczu nie rób, bo trzeba aby oko przed podróżą odpoczęło. O reszcie ciała nie wspomnę. A po długich pogawędkach, będzie to około raneczka, więc cisza "wczesnoranna"potrzebna.   :Wink2:

----------


## bobiczek

*i nie zapominajcie, że już lata świetlne temu - pewne prawdy były znane i niepodważalne do dzisiaj*

----------


## daggulka

buuuu....bobiczek , nie widze obrazka    :sad:

----------


## bobiczek

o cholera, a ja mam..............hmmmmmmmm
zaraz sprawdzę co jest nie tak  :big grin:

----------


## gawel

Trochę to trwało, ale miałem koniec urlopu   :cry:   i full różnych rzeczy do zrozobienia przede wszystkich posprzatnie garażu  :Evil:  , ale już po wszystkim uf, udało mi się też w końcu zastać Pąnia Osińską i odbyły się (jak mawiała Pani Minister Fotyga "Hardcore Negotiations"  :Lol:  ). WIęc tak:


*Opłata za afterparty ma wynieść 80 zł od osoby za impreze od 16-17 do kiedy chcemy  
sniadanko 10 zł;
nocleg 40 zł/łóżko*

I teraz tak te 80 zł z jednej strony to dużo i uwieżcie mi że walczyłem żeby chociaż z 10 uszczknąć, bo pewno ktoś zada pytanie dlaczego 1 AP kosztowalo tylko 50 a teraz tak drogo?? (zadałam to pytanie róznież Pani Osińskiej) ona odpowiedziala mniej wiecej :
 * że jeśli chodzi o kwestie menu to ona dobrze to 1 AP skalkulowała, ale co do trwania imprezy to spodziewala sie raczej 1.00 gora 2.00, no i w związku z tym jeżeli chcemy troche dłużej posiedzieć to wypadaloby cos wiecej naszykować a to kosztuje.
** menu ma być oczywiście niespodzianka-wypas wersja jesienna i z tąd ta cena ,z resztą nie wiem ale pewno robicie zakupy i powiem wam ze ceny jakos chyba sie ruszyły w stosunku do tych z przed wakacji a zakupy na nasze ewentualne AP będą robione dopiero we wrzesniu ciezko mi w związku z tym powiedziec ile wszystko bedzie kosztowało, ale na pewnon nie taniej.

Bardzo proszę o ustosunkowanie się do powyzszego  :Roll:   :big grin:   :Wink2:  

PS. Ciekawe gdzie to nasza Kierowniczka Zamiesznia - Daga-Kociołek  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

No jestem , jestem .... i nie wiem co mam napisać   :Roll:  .
To może napiszę jak moje odczucia:

*10 zł za śniadanko* - to cena chyba znośna   :Wink2:   :Roll:  

*40zł za nocleg* - bez zmian 


*80 zł od osoby za imprezę*  .....hm....  to może suche fakty:

- faktycznie są podwyżki jedzonka w sklepach , też zauważyłam  :Confused:  

- ostatnio faktycznie chyba nie doprecyzowaliśmy godzin z Panią Teresą i była w lekkim szoku  .... ona myślała, że my faktycznie o tej max. 1-2 się zwiniemy do łóżek , a impreza trwała do godziny 6.30 rano  :oops:   :Roll:  .... więc pewnie jednym z czynników  tej podwyżki jest opłata za tak długie imprezowanie . Tym bardziej, że wiem, iz  za obsługę dłuższą niż planowała musiała dziewczynom obsługującym extra dopłacić i teraz nauczona doświadczeniem - wie , ile zapłacić będzie im musiała  :Wink2:  . Pani Teresa nie zgodziła się, zeby obsługi z nami do końca nie było - ponieważ ostatnio wnikneły jakies sytuacje z sąsiadami ( nie wiem dokładnie o co chodzi   :ohmy:  ) i chce, żeby ktoś od niej był do końca i miał na wszystko oko  :Roll:  .


-  możnaby zrobić i taniej  i drożej 
_taniej_ - desperados -prywatka , tylko jest wiele "ale" :  trza nam miejsca,  w-c, zaplecze jakieś minimalne, zakładam, że wtedy każdy coś do jedzenia przywiózłby i alkohol, potrzebne stoły i ławy , zadaszenie, noclegi na miejscu dla przyjezdnych z daleka .....itd itp...  :Roll:  

_ drożej_ - w każdej jednej knajpie w Warszawie 

- _podobnie cenowo - lub  taniej_ .... na pewno są miejsca w okolicy Warszawy gdzie da się  ..... tylko co ja mogę na odległość? 
Bo kurcze ....zaś ta odległośc mnie trzyma ... w necie nie ma wszystkiego , są przeciez fajne miejsca które nie ogłaszają się w necie   :Roll:  . 

*Jeśli zdecydujecie , ze ta opłata jest za duża - jestem otwarta na propozycje .... jeśli ktoś zna jakieś swoje miejsce w okolicy Warszawy które nadawałoby się na naszą imprezę i mógłby sie zorientować, zapytać, wybadać a potem  przekazać nam  informacje i zająć się negocjacjami - będę bardzo wdzięczna . Także sama sprobuję przysiąść w necie i czegoś poszukać.

No bo przecież dla nas wszystkich robimy tą impreze ....żebysmy się wszyscy mogli spotkać , pogadać, poznać . Nie poddawajmy się .*

----------


## paradox

Daga co do cenyu to mysle ze niektorych sama podroz bedzie wiecej kosztowala w obie strony niz cała ta  impreza..cena jak na Warszawke  do przyjecia..choc ostatnio robilem impreze koszt 110 od osoby ale jedzenia dostalismy jak na tydzien  :Wink2:  (ale nie jedzenie jest wazne na takiej imprezie)  :Wink2:   zdecydowanie za!!!

----------


## TINEK

Witam
Zawsze można znaleźć taniej, tylko jak będziemy tak szukać to się może okazać że to będzie pożegnanie zimy a nie lata   :big grin:  .
Ja cenę akceptuję i uważam, że nie ma już co szukać tylko to dogrywac na ostatni guzik, niech też inni powiedzą czy im pasuje i oby pasowało (bo przyjadę przekonać   :Wink2:  )
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## daggulka

*Ja sobie myślę tak ..... 
niby duzo te 80 zł, ale zobaczcie co mamy w cenie( opisuję to co było na afterparty , teraz tylko menu nieco się zmieni na bardziej niespodziankowe  ):

- na początek duży posiłek ciepły dwudaniowy, potem do bólu ile kto da radę żarełka z grilla do późnej nocy : karkówka ,drób,  ziemniaczki pieczone, kiełbaska , kaszanka , kapustka ,  do tego kawka, herbatka ....itp...itd... wszystko podawane przez obsługę   

- duży teren dodyspozycji- mozna rozbić sobie namiot i przenocować, można spacerować bo jest gdzie, można zrobić ognisko, można się bawić w berka    .... siedzimy pod wiatą która pomieści do 100 osób ,mamy do dyspozycji  ławki i stoły , na głowę nam nie pada  - wszystko przygotowane na nasz przyjazd

- wc, parking na terenie posesji, niedaleko sklep 

- noclegi na miejscu za 40zł od łóżka  ... nie trza nigdzie jeździć, iść - jeśli ktoś poczuje się zmęczony   - może się kimnąć na godzinkę i wrócić do towarzystwa  
pokoje 3,4,5- osobowe , miejsc noclegowych około 40 , ale jeśli będzie potrzeba mamy do dyspozycji w agroturystyce za drogą jeszcze kilka dodatkowych pokoi   

- czas .... czasu mamy jak marasu .... w normalnym lokalu podziękowanoby nam max. o 2-3 .... tutaj do białego ranka .... do bólu ....poprzednio było do 6.30 - mogę się pochwalić, że wytrzymałam do samego końca    

- dla noclegowiczów śniadanko skoro świt kole 10- 11 w cenie  10 zł    

- miejsce na tańce hulańce pod parasolami ....nieco zaciemnione ..... i dobrze     

co musimy zorgaizować sami:
alkohol  i  sprzęt muzyczny + mjuzik (może być nawet  zwykła wieża z głośnikami - obszar niewielki więc spokojnie wystarczy)  


 jeśli ktoś ma jakieś pytania - chętnie odpowiem *

----------


## Afrodyta

Z doświadczenia wiem, że takie "do białego rana" kelnerowanie się dopłaca ekstra, chyba, że jest ustalone wcześniej.
Coś konkretnego, ciepłego około np.3-4 nad ranem /mam na myśli słowa p. Osińskiej "wypadaloby cos wiecej naszykować a to kosztuje."
Sąsiedzi,nie wiem jak blisko, ale tańce-hulańce, do 6 rano, mogły im dać w kość.
Może p. Osińska musiała ich "udobruchać" czymś ekstra...

No cóż...różnica w cenie ponad 50%...ale może jednak tam zostać...



A na następną imprę rozglądać się i odnotowywać fajne zakątki z dobrym zapleczem i ceną  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

Odpowiadam:

"do białego rana" jest  cenie .... nic nie bedziemy musieli już dopłacać  :Wink2:  

o 3 z tego co pamiętam jedzonko było i ludziska jedli .... nie wspomnę o tej kapustce którą odgrzewaliśmy o 5  :oops:  

wiesz ....hm.... to jest ośrodek agroturystyczny- Pani Osińska organizuje różne imprezy różnego kalibru i charakteru , więc tak sobie myśle że z sąsiadami to ona se powinna załatwić w momencie kiedy tej ośrodek uruchamiała   :Lol:   :Wink2:  

na następna imprezę ..... czyli na afterparty po zlocie 2010 faktycznie - jak Afrodyta piszesz - trza coś fajnego extra znaleźć  :Wink2:   :big grin:  ..... mam nadzieję, że zlot w przyszłym roku zorganizuje już Redakcja , ale afterparty pozlotowe w Warszawie musowo se zorganizujemy - czasu jak marasu , coś na pewno wykombinujemy  fajnego   :Wink2:   :Lol: 


Natomiast co do pożegnania lata tegorocznego ....... zdecydujemy większością czy przystajemy na warunki Pani Osińskiej, czy szukamy czegoś innego. Dlatego bardzo proszę  zapisane osoby i osoby chętne na uczestnictwo w spotkaniu  o zaopiniowanie.

----------


## Afrodyta

> wiesz ....hm.... to jest ośrodek agroturystyczny- Pani Osińska organizuje różne imprezy różnego kalibru i charakteru , więc tak sobie myśle że z sąsiadami to ona se powinna załatwić w momencie kiedy tej ośrodek uruchamiała


No jasne, że powinna. Co nie znaczy, że to zrobiła  :Wink2:  
Sąsiedzi mogli nie zdawać sobie sprawy na co sie godzą. Wszak agroturystyka, mnie osobiście, kojarzy się a wakacjami, ciszą i odpoczynkiem,a nie imprezami. Imprezy to sale i restauracje.
Jak paskudny sąsiad, to narzekał, że za głośno, że za długo...

Ale co tam, nie moja sprawa i koniec dyskusji  :Wink2:

----------


## TINEK

> Dlatego bardzo proszę  zapisane osoby i osoby chętne na uczestnictwo w spotkaniu  o zaopiniowanie.


Byłem pierwszy   :big grin: 
parę postów wyzej

----------


## daggulka

na _tak_ mamy:
Paradox , Tinek, Afrodyta , Gawel , [email protected] ..... 

na _nie_ : 
na razie nikt

czekam na opinie  :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

zaczynam zbierać kasę   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  ( mam duuuuuuuuuużo żółciaków)

i potwierdzam 

BENDEM   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

na _tak_ mamy:
Paradox , Tinek, Afrodyta , Gawel , [email protected], Barbossa, daggulka,  adam_mk ..... 

na _nie_ : 
na razie nikt

czekam na dalsze opinie  :Roll: 

no i ........ kochani niezdecydowani ..... zapraszam na listę spotkaniową   :Wink2:   :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Za gaz do sierki faktycznie dam więcej...
Wchodzę w to!  :Lol:  

Adam M.

----------


## Bramer

_"...w życiu piękne są tylko chwile..."_

R.R.

it's true

----------


## coolibeer

nie no taka elyta i mnie by nie było. Ja myślę że Dusia ma rację a January blefuję  :smile:  Jestem Na TAK

----------


## daggulka

na _tak_ mamy: 
Paradox , Tinek, Afrodyta , Gawel , [email protected], Barbossa, daggulka, adam_mk , cooliber..... 

na _nie_ : 
na razie nikt

----------


## daggulka

> _"...w życiu piękne są tylko chwile..."_
> 
> R.R.
> 
> it's true


Bramer .... nic się nie martw .... będzie jeszcze okazja - Ty wiesz   :Wink2:   :smile:  ..... dzieki za wsparcie i wirtualne dokarmianie   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## tomkwas

Kuna ... troszkę drogo, a my akurat na wykończeniówce ...
Hmmm .... przemyślałem i się zgadzam. Jestem na *tak* 
Tylko że, każda następna podwyżka, automatycznie nas eliminuje.

----------


## coolibeer

Ja bym daga troszkę negocjował tą cenę bo wtedy na pewno by było więcej chętnych.

----------


## daggulka

Tomek ...więcej podwyżek nie będzie ..... to ostateczna cena  :Wink2:  
cieszę się, ze będziecie   :smile:

----------


## daggulka

> Ja bym daga troszkę negocjował tą cenę bo wtedy na pewno by było więcej chętnych.


nie da się .... nie zejdzie z ceny więcej   :Roll:  

z tym, że ja cały czas jestem otwarta na inne propozycje ... jeśli znajdzie się ktoś kto zna fajne miejsce taniej - nie widzę problemu żeby zmienić miejsce , byleby było w okolicach Warszawy z zabawą do białego ranka i noclegami   :smile:

----------


## daggulka

na _tak_ mamy: 
Paradox , Tinek, Afrodyta , Gawel , [email protected], Barbossa, daggulka, adam_mk , cooliber, tomkwas..... 

na _nie_ : 
na razie nikt

----------


## daggulka

siedze w necie i ogladam, szukam , wysyłam zapytania ofertowe ..... jednym słowem rozeznaję sytuację jak to wygląda  gdzie indziej .... a nuż widelec nam się w okolicach Warszawy coś fajnego trafi jak ślepej kurze....   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## amalfi

> siedze w necie i ogladam, szukam , wysyłam zapytania ofertowe ..... jednym słowem rozeznaję sytuację jak to wygląda  gdzie indziej .... a nuż widelec nam się w okolicach Warszawy coś fajnego trafi jak ślepej kurze....


A jak sie nie trafi, to nie czarujmy sie. Jak kogoś stać na konia, to i na bat. W wolnym tłumaczeniu: jak kogoś stać na 50 zł plus reszta, to go stać i na 80. tak mi sie wydaje. Skoro cena jest wyższa, bo ma być więcej jedzenia, a nie dlatego, że P. Osińska robi *ł*askę   :Lol:  , to chyba ok.

----------


## tomkwas

I ło to chodzi i ło to chodzi.

----------


## daggulka

zamiast opalać zwłoki bo wreszcie słońce wyszło pierwszy raz od tygodnia  :Lol:   ... to siedze w necie , jak nałogowiec jakiś .... ale az mi się mordka śmieje - sa takie super miejsca , ze normalnie .....szok   :ohmy:   :big grin:  
patrzecie jaka jazda :

http://meteor.turystyka.pl/hotelnawodzie,warszawa.html 

wyslaam chyba z 30 zapytań ofertowych  :big grin:  

bo tak sobie wychodzę z założeia, że faktycznie ...... może warto się rozejrzeć   :Roll:  
no bo przecież jedzenie nie jest najwazniejsze .... może fajniej będzie zrobić to bez takiej wyżerki wielkiej ale za to w ciekawym miejscu jak powyżej   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
z  doświadczenia wiem, ze najważniejsze na takiej imprezie jest:
super towarzystwo,fajne miejsce i duuuuuużo...... alkoholu   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

szukam, wysyłam ...jak dostane jakieś odpowiedzi to dam znać   :big grin:

----------


## Afrodyta

Tam to i pozwiedzać Warszawkę nie byłoby trudno  :Wink2:   Tylko czy mają salę, która by nas pomieściła...

----------


## daggulka

Afrodyta - zapytania o takiej treści wysyłam  :Wink2:  :

_Witam.
W perspektywie mam zorganizowanie spotkania intetegracyjnego na min.30 - max.50 osób w dniu 19 września 2009 (dokładna liczbę osób będę znała na 2 tygodnie przed terminem). 

Interesuje nas impreza:
 -od godziny 17 do białego rana bez limitu czasowego 
-wyżywienie: min. jeden ciepły posiłek + szwedzki stół-zimna płyta bądź grill , kawa, herbata, napoje 
-zadaszona wiata bądź pomieszczenie chroniące przed deszczem
-nieco miejsca do tańców, chętnie sprzęt odtwarzający płyty 
-dla większości osób nocleg chętnie ze śniadaniem 
-napoje alkoholowe we własnym zakresie ,dobrze by było gdyby w poblizu lub na miejsu można było się w alkohol zaopatrzyć 

Jeśli jest możliwe zorganizowanie tej imprezy ,interesują mnie koszty: 
-płatnośc całkowita od osoby bez noclegu 
-płatność całkowita od osoby z noclegiem i śniadaniem 
Czekam na informację, pozdrawiam. _

----------


## Anoleiz

Hostel na wodzie od razu mówię miejsca ni ma za grosz na party  :smile: 

to dwa niewielkie stateczki z kajutami do spania i tyle, 
byłam, spałam widziałam, świetne miejsce bo rzut beretem od centrum  :smile: 
polecam jako nocleg, 
bo baardzo tanio, w sumie chyba najtaniej co znalazłam w takich okolicach w Warszawie, na weekend 
(taniej niż w niejednych hostelach dalej od centrum )  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

Kurcze, Anoleiz - to niedobrze , bo my potrzebujemy przede wszystkim dużo miejsca  :sad:  ..... ale nic to ....zostało 29 miejsc do których wysłałam zapytanie   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> na _tak_ mamy: 
> Paradox , Tinek, Afrodyta , Gawel , [email protected], Barbossa, daggulka, adam_mk , cooliber..... 
> 
> na _nie_ : 
> na razie nikt


  :Confused:   :oops:   :Wink2:   :Lol:  TAK   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  (dagulka juz wiesz o co chodzi  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

jesteście naprawdę wspaniali wszyscy ..... i za to Was tak norrrrrmalnie wszystkich uwielbiam   :big grin:  .... czyli że rozumiem jeśli znajdę cuś fajnego porównywalnego lub tańszego kosztowo w okolicach Wawy to super, a jesli się nie znajdzie to zostajemy u Pani Osińskiej   :Roll:  

Eugeniusz_ - jasssssne   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

na _tak_ mamy:
Paradox , Tinek, Afrodyta , Gawel , [email protected], Barbossa, daggulka, adam_mk , cooliber, tomkwas, Eugeniusz_..... 

na _nie_ : 
na razie nikt

----------


## Afrodyta

A można przyjąć ustawę większością głosów?


Pytam, bo mamy 12/23, czyli większość jest i daggulka miałaby nerw z głowy.

Daga, zapytanie całkiem konkretne.

----------


## Piczman

Ja też zgadzam się na nowe ceny !!!
I doczekać się nie mogę   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> A można przyjąć ustawę większością głosów?
> 
> 
> Pytam, bo mamy 12/23, czyli większość jest i daggulka miałaby nerw z głowy.
> 
> Daga, zapytanie całkiem konkretne.


Allle....kochana ... ja się nie denerwuję ....ja wierze w naszych i spokojna jestem jak niewiemco  :big grin:  
tylko trochę mnie martwi , że tak mało osób się wpisalo na listę .... jak nie uzbieramy nas 40 to będzie wtedy problem  :Wink2:  


Piczman .... ja też się nie mogę doczekać   :Lol:  

czyli ....mamy większość, przyjmujemy nowe ceny i wiem , że  jeśli coś fajnego znajde to jest to górna granica kosztowa której przekroczyć nie mogę (80zł pobyt + 40zł nocleg + 10zł śniadanko)
aczkolwiek nie obiecuję nic , bo odzew na moje zapytania ofertowe jak dotąd marny  :Roll:

----------


## Afrodyta

> Napisał Afrodyta
> 
> A można przyjąć ustawę większością głosów?
> 
> 
> Pytam, bo mamy 12/23, czyli większość jest i daggulka miałaby nerw z głowy.
> 
> Daga, zapytanie całkiem konkretne.
> 
> ...


TO daj mi trochę tego spokoju, bom ostatnio jakas nadpobudliwa..

----------


## daggulka

Ty nadpobuliwa, a ja cholera chodząca ....nie wiem jak ten mój chop ze mną wytrzymuje   :oops:   :Lol:  
zbieram manele i jadę do Katowic .... dziś wizyta z Kasią na okulistyce ..... w tym upale jak kuźwa sardynki w puszce  :Confused:   ... na dodatek ojciec wziął GPS na mazury ze sobą i jadę bez i sama  :Roll:   ..... jechalam tam kilka razy jako pasażer , ale z pamięcia przestrzenną u mnie kiepsko , więc jeśli trafie od strzału to będzie cud nad Wisłą   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
w każdym razie ... będe po południu przy kompie dopiero jakby cuś  :Roll:  

buziole dla wszystkich na cały dzień   :big grin:

----------


## Afrodyta

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  no, mój też nie wiem jak wytrzymuje ze mną  :Wink2:  

Szerokiej drogi i...kup sobie mapę, na wszelki wypadek.  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

eee tam mape ... swojego własnego osobistego giepeesa se musze kupić ... na ten przykład takiego co Hołowczyc takim seksownym głosem godo  :Wink2:   :Lol:  

dojechałam, trafiłam od strzału,  zaliczyłam wizytkę u Pani Profesor, powróciłam   :big grin:  
w drodze powrotnej zaszalałyśmy z młodszą i zaliczyłyśmy mini zoo z oswojonymi łowieczkami, kozam, konikami, kurkami  i minilunapark z dmuchanymi zjeżdżalniami ... ściągnęłyśmy z dżamprezy nieplanowanej o 19 -  było zarąbiście   :big grin:  

a w sprawie naszej - same odmowy z powodu pozajmowanych terminów   :Confused:

----------


## Afrodyta

To się cieszę, że dotarłaś na miejsce bez problemu, i że dzionek tak fajnie sie skończył  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

pytanko ponawiam : 
zastanówcie sie czy nie byliście ostatnio gdzieś, nie słyszeliscie o jakimś miejscu gdzie warto zapukać i zapytać w oklicach Warszawy (góra 50km w różne strony od Warszawy   :Wink2:  ) 

więc - kochani ..... czekam na propozycje  :Wink2:  
jeśli nie znajdziemy nic innego do połowy sierpnia to przystaniemy na warunki Pani Osińskiej   :Roll:

----------


## Magda i Michał

Jeśli głosowanie dalej trwa to my też jesteśmy na tak.
I to wcale nie dlatego że do P. Osinskiej mamy 10 minut pieszo  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

> Jeśli głosowanie dalej trwa to my też jesteśmy na tak.
> I to wcale nie dlatego że do P. Osinskiej mamy 10 minut pieszo


  :Lol:  
pozazdrościć ..... a ja muszę naginać 350 km  :Roll:  ..... ale przeca warto ..... osobiście 700 nad samo morze bym naginała żeby się spotkac z naszymi ludziskami  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Afrodyta

> Jeśli głosowanie dalej trwa to my też jesteśmy na tak.
> I to wcale nie dlatego że do P. Osinskiej mamy *10 minut pieszo*


Nooo, ale wygodę to macie jak nic  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał Magda i Michał
> 
> Jeśli głosowanie dalej trwa to my też jesteśmy na tak.
> I to wcale nie dlatego że do P. Osinskiej mamy *10 minut pieszo* 
> 
> 
> Nooo, ale wygodę to macie jak nic


no tak, ale gdzies pisali że z powrotem to mają 25 minut ....a to już tak mało nie jest ....  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Afrodyta

> Napisał Afrodyta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Magda i Michał
> 
> ...


Ale z powrotem to weselej, więc długość drogi nie wadzi w tym przypadku  :Wink2:

----------


## TINEK

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Afrodyta
> 
> ...


Wszyscy razem Was odprowadzimy   :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## gawel

> Napisał Magda i Michał
> 
> Jeśli głosowanie dalej trwa to my też jesteśmy na tak.
> I to wcale nie dlatego że do P. Osinskiej mamy *10 minut pieszo* 
> 
> 
> Nooo, ale wygodę to macie jak nic


Ja mam 2 min only   :oops:

----------


## daggulka

no prosze ....następny szczęściarz  :Wink2:   :Lol:  

Tinek ...bardzo dobry pomysł  - ale nie wiem czy ludzie okoliczni nie będą mieli nic przeciw kiedy zobaczą i uslyszą nasze śpiewająco-ryczące stado przemierzające niczemu winną mieścinę o świcie   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

Kochani ..... mam odpowiedź pozytywną z miejsca zaproponowanego przez  _majki'ego_  ..... dodam, iz szczegóły dopiero ustalam ....zobaczcie :
http://rybaczowka.spanie.pl/ 
adres:
Łubienica - Superunki 50
07-217 Zatory Pułtusk
na stronie jest mapa , tak mi sie zdo,  że to nie dalej jak 50 km od Warszawy  :Roll:  

oto odpowiedź z Rybaczówki: 

_Tak ,jest możliwość zorganizowania takiej imprezy.
Nawet termin jest jeszcze wolny.
Posiadamy wiatę i możemy zapewnić sprzęt.
Prosiłabym jedynie o przywiezienie własnych płyt.

Podam Pani ceny jednostkowe stałe dla grup.

1. Nocleg                 30,00 zł od osoby

2. Obiad                  17,00 zł od osoby

3. Kolacja                10,00 zł od osoby

4. Śniadanie           10,00 zł od osoby

5. Ognisko               20,00 zł od osoby

W skład ogniska wchodzi: kiełbasa, musztarda, pieczywo, drzewo z zapasem na całą noc zabawy.

Menu stołu biesiadnego będzie łatwiej ustalić po podaniu kwoty jaką zaakceptuje większość uczestników.

Warunkiem rezerwacji terminu jest wpłata zaliczki.
Pozdrawiam
i zapraszam bardzo serdecznie
Małgorzata Rosa


P.S. Jeśli Pani sobie życzy, mogę przesłać zdjęcia
         miejsca w którym będzie impreza ._

oczywiście napisałam, że chętnie obejrzymy zdjęcia i poprosiłam o więcej szczegółów  :Wink2:  
napisałam także , że kwota akceptowalna od osoby to max. 70zł pomijając sprawe noclegu i śniadania - bo z tego nie wszyscy skorzystają i jest doliczane osobno    :Wink2:  

jak tylko coś będę wiedziała - przekażę   :big grin: 

wkleję kilka zdjątek obiektu....okolica faktycznie przepiękna  :big tongue:

----------


## Barbossa

żarcia więcej, żarcia, żarcia.....

miejsce wygląda na sympatyczne
ja tam godzę się na wszystko byle **** (czyt. na początku)

może być i Centralny...

----------


## daggulka

> żarcia więcej, żarcia, żarcia.....
> 
> miejsce wygląda na sympatyczne
> ja tam godzę się na wszystko byle **** (czyt. na początku)
> 
> może być i Centralny...


boszszsz - choooopie ... po co Ci żarcia więcej   :ohmy:  

obiad kole 16-17, kolacja kole 20, potem ognicho do białego ranka  :big grin:  
no ale przewidująca baba jezdem , więc napisałam Pani, ze od osoby mamy do dyspozycji po 70 zł , zobaczymy co zaproponuje ..... bo z tego menu co zapodała wychodzi kwotowo od osoby 47zł (obiad, kolacja, ognicho)

do tego dla nocujących nocleg ze śniadankiem 40zł

czyli jakbyśmy wzięli wersję standart to z noclegiem i śniadaniem zamknęłoby sie  w 90 zł    :Roll:  

jak weźmiemy tą bardziej wypasioną (zobaczymy co zaproponuje) to koszt od osoby z noclegiem i śniadankiem 110zł 

piwko na miejscu można kupić  :Wink2:  

a innym ... jak sie podoba?   :Roll:

----------


## gawel

62 km od Centrum http://mapa.targeo.pl/Mapa_Polski,26...76d60051d52d9c

----------


## daggulka

Fakt, jest to dwa razy dalej od centrum Warszawy niż do Pani Osińskiej - i to w drugą stronę   :Roll:  

hm...tak sobie teraz głośno myslę:
no bo pewnie bedzie tak jak poprzednio:

jesli ktoś przyjeżdża samochodem i pije to pewnie zostanie na noc lub se załatwi odwóz

jeśli ktoś przyjeżdża pociągiem to ludziska z Warszawy zabiorą z dworca jak ostatnio , więc także zostaje na noc

jeśli ktoś przyjeżdża i ne chce zostać na noc i wraca - to dla niego pewnie te 30 km . więcej także nie sprawi różnicy   :Roll:  

a jak inni myslą? będzie to problem?

i dlaczego w mordę jeża jest nas tak mało na liście?  :ohmy:  
zapisywać mi się tu szybciutko natentychmiast   :Lol:  
gwarantuję rewelacyjną zabawę w doborowym towarzystwie  :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

bar   :big grin:  

a nad barem napis   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

coraz bardziej mi się podoba

----------


## daggulka

> bar   
> 
> a nad barem napis          
> 
> coraz bardziej mi się podoba


ale zobacz na tablicy obok :
_"PROSZĘ DZWONIĆ"_   :Lol:  

w takim razie poproszę Panią jeszcze o cennik napoi alkoholowych   :big grin:  
jak otrzymam - przedstawię   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## paradox

Hmmm nio to Daga wroca wspomnienia..w Pułtusku bylem w wojsku znam miasteczko dosc dobrze no i kilku znajomych tez tam mam

----------


## daggulka

> Hmmm nio to Daga wroca wspomnienia..w Pułtusku bylem w wojsku znam miasteczko dosc dobrze no i kilku znajomych tez tam mam


to na razie jest tylko propozycja   :Wink2:  .... decyzje podejmiemy wiekszością jak dostanę szczegóły od właścicieli ośrodka   :Roll:

----------


## Afrodyta

Skoro jako ta sirotka, będę pewnie potrzebowała dobrej duszyczki, co by mnie zwinęła z centralnego i dowlekła do miejsca docelowego...Jest mi jakby nieco obojetne, gdzie te miejsce bedzie. Aczkolwiek muszę przyznać, że nowe jest całkiem, całkiem przyjemne  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

jeśli pojadę pociągiem , pozwiedzać .... itd .... także będę potrzebowała pewnie dobrej duszyczki coby mnie z dworca zabrała   :Wink2:  
poprosimy naszych chopaków ... na pewno się któryś zlituje    :big grin:

----------


## bobiczek

> A można przyjąć ustawę większością głosów?
> 
> 
> Pytam, bo mamy 12/23, czyli większość jest i daggulka miałaby nerw z głowy.
> 
> Daga, zapytanie całkiem konkretne.


BRAKUJE PARTII MURATORA CO? - :smile:

----------


## cieszynianka

> i dlaczego w mordę jeża jest nas tak mało na liście?  
> zapisywać mi się tu szybciutko natentychmiast   
> gwarantuję rewelacyjną zabawę w doborowym towarzystwie


Dlatego, bo się urlopujemy   :big grin:  

Ja właśnie wróciłam, melduję się na tak   :big grin:  

Ja i Moja Większa Połowa, z noclegiem i z poźnym śniadaniem   :Wink2:

----------


## cieszynianka

> i dlaczego w mordę jeża jest nas tak mało na liście?  
> zapisywać mi się tu szybciutko natentychmiast   
> gwarantuję rewelacyjną zabawę w doborowym towarzystwie


Dlatego, bo się urlopujemy   :big grin:  

Ja właśnie wróciłam, melduję się na tak   :big grin:  

Ja i Moja Większa Połowa, z noclegiem i z poźnym śniadaniem   :Wink2:

----------


## cieszynianka

> i dlaczego w mordę jeża jest nas tak mało na liście?  
> zapisywać mi się tu szybciutko natentychmiast   
> gwarantuję rewelacyjną zabawę w doborowym towarzystwie


Dlatego, bo się urlopujemy   :big grin:  

Ja właśnie wróciłam, melduję się na tak   :big grin:  

Ja i Moja Większa Połowa, z noclegiem i z poźnym śniadaniem   :Wink2:

----------


## cieszynianka

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

Przepraszam, coś mi nie chciało wysłać, więc poganiałam, no i poszło, za dużo   :Roll:  

Miałam odwyk od kompa przez 2 tygodnie i nadrabiam w sposób niezamierzony   :oops:  , a chwilowo blondynką jestem (w ramach wakacyjnego szaleństwa)   :oops:  

 :Lol:

----------


## bobiczek

Dziewczyno z Cieszyna śląskiego!!!!!
A co Ty takie duble walisz???????
Mają być wiarygodne  niby?
 :big grin:

----------


## bobiczek

> jeśli pojadę pociągiem , pozwiedzać .... itd .... także będę potrzebowała pewnie dobrej duszyczki coby mnie z dworca zabrała   
> poprosimy naszych chopaków ... na pewno się któryś zlituje


na mnie nie liczcie.
Jak przyjadę to też pociągiem i będę sie odganiał od obcych do 22.00
Potem spadam z powrotem...................jakby co

----------


## cieszynianka

> Dziewczyno z Cieszyna śląskiego!!!!!
> A co Ty takie duble walisz???????
> Mają być wiarygodne  niby?


No kajam się i bardzo przepraszam, culpa moja i to maxima na dodatek   :oops:  

A kolor włosów zobowiązuje  :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A wystarczyło je wykasować! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## daggulka

nooo, bobiczek ...ty mi tu z takimi nie wyjeżdżaj ...preses to sie bawi do białego rana a nie do jakiejśtam 22   :Roll:  ...
więc do wiadomosci nie przyjmuje , a zresztą - ja Ci powidam, że bedzie tak zajeb... że sam wracać nie bedziesz chciał, 
więc se lepiej cała niedzielę zawczasu zrób wolną i nocleg zarezerwuj    :Wink2:   :big grin:  

cieszka .... no kochana .... sie dorwałas do tego kompa to na max. widze   :Lol:  

a ja mam nowe wiadomosci z Rybaczówki:

*Posyłam na razie zdjęcia.
 Jutro napisze dla Państwa Menu za te 70 zł.
 Pozdrawiam
Małgorzata Rosa

P.S. Taras na imprezę. Impreza może być do rana, bez dodatkowych kosztów*

----------


## daggulka

tak patrzę na te zdjęcia ...kurrrde , wkoło las ....
mam nadzieje, że nas tam niedźwiedzie nie zeżreją   :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

> tak patrzę na te zdjęcia ...kurrrde , wkoło las ....
> mam nadzieje, że nas tam niedźwiedzie nie zeżreją


nie nie nie zżerają tylko połykają w całości  :wink:

----------


## daggulka

Dostałam maila od Pani z Rybaczówki, treść zamieszczam poniżej  .
Problem wtym, że ja w ogóle nie wiem o czym ona do mnie rozmawia   :ohmy:   (chyba jakas niekumata jestem  :oops:  ) ... dlatego jutro do niej zadzwonię uściślić informacje   :Roll:  


_Witam

Nie wiem, czy dobrze mnie Pani zrozumiała?
 Po pierwsze każdy kto uczestniczy w imprezie całonocnej ma obowiązek zapłacić za nocleg!
Po drugie, ceny które podałam Pani dla grup, to ceny posiłków tak zwanych stołówkowych.
Tak więc, ja ustalam co będzie na kolację obiad czy śniadanie.
Menu będzie wywieszone po Państwa przyjeździe.

Jeśli chodzi o stół biesiadny prosiłam jedynie o deklarację kwoty jaką Państwo na ten stół przeznaczacie. Będzie mi prościej dopasować menu.
Alkohol możecie przewieść ze sobą gdy kwota "stołu biesiadnego" będzie wynosiła około 70 zł od osoby. 
Mam tu na myśli alkohol w postaci wódki czy wina.
Piwo natomiast jest dostępne w naszym barze i Wszyscy klienci zamawiają  je u nas. Tak jest przyjęte.
Kufel piwa Okocim lub Kasztelan kosztuje 5,00 zł.

W załączeniu prześlę Pani program i imprezy z kwotą 70 zł od osoby , ale tylko na stół biesiadny.

Pozostałe , czyli nocleg i śniadanie są obowiązkowe przy imprezie całonocnej.

Pozdrawiam 
Małgorzata Rosa_

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Odpowiedź jest jasna my poza wniesieniem opłaty mamy niewiele do powiedzenia. Praktycznie wszystkiego dowiemy po przyjeździe. Być może dojdzie obowiązkowa opłata za szatnię i WC. Moja konkluzja jest taka: miejsce OK warunki nie do przyjęcia. Jak do ceny stołu biesiadnego doliczymy obiad i obowiązkowe śniadanie to mamy kwotę skromnego wesela! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## coolibeer

Daga ja nigdzie indziej nie przyjadę jak tylko do Ruśca więc nie kombinujmy. Ta kobita jest chyba chora że mam piwo kupować i to jeszcze Okocim  :smile:  

To takie moje skromne zdanie  :smile: 

Pani Małgorzacie Rosa dziękujemy

----------


## Barbossa

pa pa niedźwiadki

----------


## daggulka

Mnie tez sie to nie spodobało .... strasznie zagamtwane te maile , jakieś niedopowiedziane koszty ..... co to jest cholera stół biesiadny ?  :ohmy:  

macie racje : miejsce fajne i urocze , ale warunki chyba nie do przyjęcia   :Roll:  

juz sie z Panią umówiłam, że o 10 do mnie zadzwoni - porozmawiamy sobie , wyjaśnimy , ja Wam to opiszę żeby już formalnościom było zadość ...ale ja myśle , że kwotowo wyjdzie podobnie co u Pani Osińskiej ...kwestia może 10 zł różnicy a jedzonko u Pani Osińskiej jest rewelacyjne  :Roll:  .... to chyba nie warto jechać w nieznane podczas kiedy tu mamy znane i wypróbowane (tyle że z podwyżką  :Wink2:  ) .... jak myslicie?

*przypominam wszystkim opłaty u Pani Osińskiej:
teren+ jedzonko 80zł + impreza z obsługą bo białego rana
nocleg 40zł
śniadanko 10zł*

----------


## gawel

> Daga ja nigdzie indziej nie przyjadę jak tylko do Ruśca więc nie kombinujmy. Ta kobita jest chyba chora że mam piwo kupować i to jeszcze Okocim  
> 
> To takie moje skromne zdanie 
> 
> Pani Małgorzacie Rosa dziękujemy


Zgadzam się z Coolibrem w 100 %. Na taka propozycje ja odpadam  :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

_Tak więc rozmawiałam z Panią Małgorzatą Rosa z Rybaczówki , jest tak:

w kwocie 70zł mamy:
korzystanie z wiaty ,sprzętu muzycznego do białego ranka, 
stół biesiadny czyli dwa ciepłe posiłki grillowe (np. karkówka i szaszłyk + pieczywo + sałatka ), ognisko z kiełbaskami + pieczywo
nocleg 30zł + śniadanie 10zł - musi wykupić każdy uczestnik
piwo musimy kupować na miejscu - nie można miec swojego
możemy mieć swoje  inne alkohole niz piwo
dodatkowo jesli zdecydujemy się na obiad grupowo ( w razie wcześniejszego niż o 17 rozpoczęcia)  to mamy go dodatkowo w cenie 17zł_ 


no to decydujemy   :Roll:  
Pani Osińska czy Rybaczówka?

----------


## bobiczek

Wiecie że Rybaczówki  są zawsze trochę porybbane......
Rybaczówka - a kiełbasa ma być?????? ułaaaaaaaaaaaa  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

no dobra .... to może ja zaczne jako prowodyrka całego zamieszania   :Roll:  

jestem za imprezą u pani Osińskiej .... warunki jasne , sprawdzone , jedzonko pycha, wiemy czego sie spodziewać ,  
podwyżka o 30zł - trudno .... będzie to wrzesień, faktycznie więcej sie będzie jadło może niż piło, bo chłodniej   :Wink2:  

jak inni?

----------


## majki

> prowodyrka całego zamieszania


Ty nią nie byłaś ...   :Wink2:  
Jeszcze nie wiem, czy będę, ale ( mimo, że zaproponowałem ) Rybaczówka w tym "kliamcie" odpada.

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## daggulka

Majki - ja mam wielką nadzieję, że będziesz   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

Rusiec. Z wielu powodów.

----------


## Magda i Michał

oczywiście  Rusiec   :smile:

----------


## coolibeer

Daga nie ma co ciągnąć temata dalej. 

Klepnij Rusiec i już. Podaj ceny, numer konta i jedziemy z koksem. 

Kto chętny to jedzie kto nie to ma pecha i niech żałuje bo naprawdę klimat tam jest bajeczny  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

*DOBRA , LUDZISKA ...... OSTATECZNA DECYZJA ZAPADŁA ...... IMPREZA ODBĘDZIE SIE U PANI OSIŃSKIEJ w RUŚCU .....TAM , GDZIE AFTERPARTY POZLOTOWE  * 

*Wszystkie Informacje sprasowane w pigułce     podesle ludziskom z listy na priv  niebawem   
prosze nagłasniać jak się da .... i gdzie sie da, bo cuś mało nas na liście ...a impreza szykuje się rewalacyjna  *

----------


## gawel

Rusiec of course  :Wink2:

----------


## coolibeer

> Rusiec of course


naturliś jawol  :big tongue:

----------


## adam_mk

Lepszy diabeł znany od nieznanego...  :Lol:  
Tam, gdzie zawsze.. - Rusiec.
Adam M.

----------


## TINEK

I bliżej, bo z tej strony Warszawy
pierwsze pomysły sa najlepsze

----------


## gawel

Byłem niedawno u Pani Teresy na końcowym rekonesansie wszystko jest Ok, a menu takie sie szykuje wypasione   :ohmy:  , że sie głodny zrobiłem   :Evil:  i nie obeszło sie bez małego ataku na lodówkę   :oops:  
Wkrótce Kierowniczka Zamieszania poda konkrety w profesjonalnej formie   :Wink2:

----------


## bobiczek

Dobrze że nie wymyśliliście tego 5 września.
Przecież*5 września gramy z Irlandią Płn* - och co to by była za katastrofa ta data, ja pierniczę.
A ciekawe czy spotkam jakiegoś forumowicza na stadionie śląskim - bo jakby co, to ja od dzisiaj szczęśliwy posiadacz biletu na ten mecz   :big grin:  
Wybiera się ktoś na nasz piękny Śląsk 5 września?

----------


## daggulka

Tak więc reasumując:

_ZDECYDOWALIŚMY SIĘ NA POŻEGNANIE LATA  U PANI OSIŃSKIEJ_  :big grin:  

*ROZPOCZĘCIE 19 września 2009 O GODZINIE 16 , IMPREZKA ODBEDZIE SIĘ TUTAJ:
05-830  Rusiec, ul. Osiedlowa 48
CZYLI W GOSPODARSTWIE AGROTURYSTYCZNYM U PANI OSIŃSKIEJ*


*W CENIE 80ZŁ OD OSOBY MAMY:*

*
- brak limitu czasowego , czyli impreza do białego ranka jak ostatnio    

- menu mniej więcej (może odbiegać na plus znaczy  ):
na początek obiad normalny 2 daniowy (zupa i 2 danie), potem sałatki np grecka  i jarzynowa, śledziki, karkówki,kiełbasy, drób z grila ,szaszłyki, ziemniaczki pieczone ,  bigos, smalec i ogórki  -  pani Teresa mowi ze sie postara zeby bylo lepiej niz ostatnio i zebysmy nie byli głodni    

-  pewnie zrobimy także ognicho ... każdy dostanie kijek , kiełbaskę i se ją własnoręcznie przypali    

-  kawa i herbata do bólu  , jakieś napoje zimne

-  do dyspozycji mamy wiatę która chroni przed deszczem , pod wiatą ustawione ławki i stoły , dużo miejsca dodatkowo pod parasolami do tańcowania  

-  oczywiście ubikacje , parking, duży teren na spacery , można się w berka bawić    
*

*DODATKOWO ZA DOPŁATĄ MAMY :*

*- nocleg w cenie 40 zł za łóżko w pokojach 3,4,5 osobowych
- śniadanko w cenie 10 zł od osoby*

*CO TRZEBA WE WŁASNYM ZAKRESIE :*

*- tylko i wyłącznie napoje alkoholowe, czyli co kto pija (wińsko , wódka , piwo, whisky, passport    ) trza przywieźć w ilościach dość sporych bo imprezka naprawdę całonocna ... a do sklepiku kawałeczek  * 


*PIENIĄŻKI   ZA  POBYT  CZYLI  80ZŁ  OD  OSOBY  BĘDĘ  PRZYJMOWAĆ  NA  KONTO  MAX. DO  DNIA  11  WRZEŚNIA (PIĄTEK) ..... NUMER  KONTA WYŚLĘ  NIEBAWEM NA PRIV KAŻDEMU  FORUMOWICZOWI  ZAPISANEMU NA  LIŚCIE .... wskazane jak najszybsze dokonanie przelewu (kto jest pewny przyjazdu) z powodu potrzeby  wcześniejszego uregulowania pewnej kwoty z tytułu zaliczki    

WAŻNE:
WPŁACONE PIENIĄDZE NIE ZOSTAJĄ ZWRÓCONE JEŚLI KTOŚ NIE DOJEDZIE LUB SIĘ ROZMYŚLI ...... czyli  REKLAMACJI NIE UWZGLĘDNIAMY   


PIENIĄŻKI ZA NOCLEG I ŚNIADANIE JAK ZWYKLE PŁATNE  NA MIEJSCU BEZPOŚREDNIO DO RĄK  PANI  OSIŃSKIEJ ..... prosze mi tylko podać do wiadomości kto reflektuje na nocleg ze śniadankiem - informację muszę podać Pani Osińskiej na tydzień przed imprezą*


*I kilka słów od siebie:
Na  afterparty pozlotowym było rewelacyjnie: fantastyczna atmosfera i zabawa w towarzystwie wspaniałych ludzi .... naprawdę niepowtarzalny klimat pozwalający spędzić czas na pogaduchach często niebudowlanych - kilkunastu godzin było nam mało    . 
Dlatego powstał temat imprezy powtórkowej pt. "pożegnanie lata".
Wierzę, że ta impreza bedzie jeszcze fajniejsza (o ile to możliwe w ogóle  ) i pozwoli na to, abyśmy choć w części mogli poznać się osobiście i pisząc na forum stać się prawdziwymi przyjaciółmi a nie  tylko bezosobowymi  nickami   ..... a tym którzy już się znają da kolejną okazję do spotkania   .
O to , abyśmy wszyscy się poznali zadba  Piczman którzy stworzy specjalnie dla nas piękne kolorowe identyfikatory z awatarami i nickami   .
Bardzo gorąco zapraszam wszystkich chętnych , niezdecydowanych , zastanawiających się czy warto ....... z całą odpowiedzialnością   mówę : WARTO   .*

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A jedno co warto to upić się warto i czystą perlistą zarąbać się na śmierć   :Lol:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## daggulka

> A jedno co warto to upić się warto i czystą perlistą zarąbać się na śmierć    . Pozdrawiam.


Andrzejku ,czy to znaczy :
_tak, będę na 100%_  :Roll:   :Lol:   ???

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak! Będę na 100% narąbany!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  . A tak poważnie to oczywiście mam to w planie choć trudno przewidzieć czy znowu coś niespodziewanego tych planów nie pokrzyżuje  :Roll:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## cieszynianka

Zapisuję się w ilości 2 sztuki   :big grin:

----------


## coolibeer

> Zapisuję się w ilości 2 sztuki


Gratuluje  :smile:  Wygrałaś jednorazową suszarkę do włosów  :wink:

----------


## daggulka

Andrzej - dasz radę, powiadam Ci - dasz rade   :Lol:  

cieszynianka - jesteś na liście w pierwszym wpisie .... nie wykreślę za żadne skarby ....   :Wink2:   :big grin:  

coolibeer - ty tu nie dogryzaj tylko pędem mp3 nagrywać na imprezy ... próbe zrobimy na Twojej parapetówie , jak sie sprawdzi - zabieramy mjuzik na pożegnanie lata   :big grin:  
a ja jak znajde chwile to nagram coś centralnie starego z czasów moich prywatek .... wtedy jakoś muzykla była ... jak to ładnie ujął ktoś kiedyś ... _o czymś _  :Roll:   :Wink2:  
mam co prawda swoje mp3 w Milusiu , ale podejrzewam że przy Iron Maiden, Metallica, czy Megadeth to by nikt nie potańczył    :oops:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> Zapisuję się w ilości 2 sztuki  
> 
> 
> Gratuluje  Wygrałaś jednorazową suszarkę do włosów


Czyli wachlarzyk z gazety   :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

Endrju - liczę na Cię
czystą perlistą wespółzespół zniszczyć...

a sSiwy12?

----------


## daggulka

ło matko ... przeniesli nas   :ohmy:

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

A jakaś opcja zniżkowa dla potrzebujących resetu jest ?  :smile: 

Tzn mało jem dużo piję  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

Mariusz .... niestety nie ma zniżek  - ponieważ w cene oprócz jedzenia jest wliczona kwota za obsługę i korzystanie z terenu oraz zaplecza   :oops:  
poza tym - uwierz mi  - jak spróbujesz tego jedzonka to nie bedziesz mógł skończyć jeść - zapytaj Barbossę    :Wink2:   :Lol:  
więc nie zastanawiaj sie - bedzie mi bardzo miło poznac Cię osobiście ....pewnie nie mnie  jednej   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> ... mało jem dużo piję


A ja odwrotnie    :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

> Napisał [email protected]_Radom
> 
> 
> ... mało jem dużo piję 
> 
> 
> A ja odwrotnie


czyli weź dodatkową flaszkę i będzie git, znaczy się dogadacie...

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]_Radom
> 
> ...


Chyba masz rację, tak zrobię   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Żartowałem z tymi zniżkami  :smile: 

Zerknę na grafik wyjazdów i pójdę trenować, bo się może zdarzyć, że do domu t będę o tak wracał

[img]http://api.ning.com/files/ASZj*--FVZxq8NS2XQ8*u-ydAJe9BwOfg8HBnBtVGRexhsHYipKeySE*vdl5E85iUlnMad6d  fr*1YGiMDIYlaB4sP*v5JDmU/pijak_na_rowerze.jpg[/img]

A jak nie byłbym w stanie wracać o własnych siłach, to szukajcie takiej kartki

----------


## daggulka

w stanie bedziesz , bedziesz .... na wyrko się Cie w pokoju walnie ...odeśpisz ... a rano jak młody bóg .... od nowa   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## inez5

O rany   :sad:  ,
 przeleciałam ten watek od początku do końca  i teraz... jeszcze bardziej żałuję, że się nie pojawię, bo mi data kompletnie nie pasuje  :sad:  

Może mi sie uda dotrzec na kolejny zlot  :Roll:   Ale tego wrzesniowego, to już wam zazdraszczam  :oops:  

*daggulka*, jak kiedys coś znów skroisz forumowego to nie zapomnij wyslac sygnału na północ   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

inez5 - szkoda, że nie będziesz mogła we wrześniu przyjechać   :Roll:  ... może następnym razem  się uda   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

Widzę że padły konkrety - i dobrze !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

juz się nie mogę doczekać   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## gawel

Nio   :Wink2:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Widzę że padły konkrety - i dobrze !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> juz się nie mogę doczekać


Ja też, tym bardziej, że to mój pierwszy raz   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> Widzę że padły konkrety - i dobrze !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> juz się nie mogę doczekać    
> 
> 
> Ja też, tym bardziej, że to mój pierwszy raz


całkiem niedawno też miałam swój pierwszy raz - cuuuuuuuuuuudny był   :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


Mam nadzieję, że mój też będzie taki   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> ...


Nadzieję   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  - badz pewna że bedzie suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper !!  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


No to już się cieszę   :big grin:  

Tremę też mam   :Roll:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ja to co raz mam pierwszy raz  :oops:   :Wink2:  . Oj będzie się działo!!!!!  :Roll:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## daggulka

Dla mnie każdy jeden raz jest jak pierwszy - bo za każdym razem .... inne osoby są   :Wink2:   :oops:   :Lol:  
Oj, bedzie się działo , bedzie   :big grin:  ....też mi się facjata nie przestaje uśmiechać na samą myśl   :Lol:  .
Może dziś przysiądę nam wysyłaniem  widomościami z numerem konta   :Wink2:  .

Tak jeszcze zapytam  - żeby dopełnić formalności - czy spotkanie ma być w baaaaardzo  luźnej formie ?- bez konkursów i takich tam oficjalnych szczególików   :Wink2:  ..... cały czas do dyspozycji tylko i wyłącznie forumowiczów  ?
Jedynym akcentem byłyby identyfikatory które wykona Piczman ...mam nadzieję, ze się nie rozmyslił   :oops:   :Roll:   :big tongue:  
ja jestem właśnie za taką opcją ...nie wiem jak inni   :Roll:

----------


## gawel

> Dla mnie każdy jeden raz jest jak pierwszy - bo za każdym razem .... inne osoby są     
> Oj, bedzie się działo , bedzie   ....też mi się facjata nie przestaje uśmiechać na samą myśl   .
> Może dziś przysiądę nam wysyłaniem  widomościami z numerem konta   .
> 
> Tak jeszcze zapytam  - żeby dopełnić formalności - czy spotkanie ma być w baaaaardzo  luźnej formie ?- bez konkursów i takich tam oficjalnych szczególików   ..... cały czas do dyspozycji tylko i wyłącznie forumowiczów  ?
> Jedynym akcentem byłyby identyfikatory które wykona Piczman ...mam nadzieję, ze się nie rozmyslił     
> ja jestem właśnie za taką opcją ...nie wiem jak inni


  :ohmy:  Daga please don't kill myself  :Lol:  . Olejmy konkursy i "polowanie na czarownice" no chyba ze dla spragnionych zrobimy o północy oczepiny i te wszystkie weselne konkursy   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

no ja jestem za olaniem .... ale wolę się zapytać innych- demokracja w końcu     :oops:   :Lol: 
o...o...o... zrobimy zamiast oczepin taki chrzest jak na morzu .... w związku z tym wszyscy proszeni sa o zabranie po 5 tubek pasty do zębów oraz 3 tubki pasty do butów   :Wink2:   :Lol: 
choć fajniej by to wyglądało w opcji "kisiel" .... szczególnie u pań   :Wink2:  ....hm... to może po 20opakowań- minutek kisielu?  :big grin:   :Wink2:  







oczywiście żarty wszystko .... absolutnie nie zamierzam z nikim walczyć ...a tym bardziej w kisielu   :oops:   :Roll:   :Lol:  
ani także smarować nikogo pastami   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

Daga ty jesteś nie możliwa   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

jakie konkursy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kobieto dawaj na luzik i nawet nie zadawaj takich pytań   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

i barrrrdzo dobrze .... takich odpowiedzi oczekiwałam   :big grin:  
czyli że centralny luzik   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> i barrrrdzo dobrze .... takich odpowiedzi oczekiwałam   
> czyli że centralny luzik


centralny luzik na imprezce w centrum polski - oooooo i tak ma być   :Wink2:

----------


## tomkwas

> Nadzieję    - badz pewna że bedzie suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper !!


Ja tam zakładam że będzie słabo.
I DAM SIĘ ZASKOCZYĆ !!!!!!!   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> Nadzieję    - badz pewna że bedzie suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper !!  
> 
> 
> Ja tam zakładam że będzie słabo.
> I DAM SIĘ ZASKOCZYĆ !!!!!!!


mówisz - masz   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  


ale dopiero 19-tego   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

A! I mi się jeszcze przypomniało. Ja też debiutant, to się zapytam. Jak tam wygląda możliwość parkowania u pani Osińskiej? Bo my to raczej czymś samochodopodobnym ...

----------


## [email protected]

> A! I mi się jeszcze przypomniało. Ja też debiutant, to się zapytam. Jak tam wygląda możliwość parkowania u pani Osińskiej? Bo my to raczej czymś samochodopodobnym ...


nie bedziesz miec problemu z zostawieniem 4 kółek w bezpiecznym miejscu   :big grin:   :big grin:  - jest parking ( spoooooooooooory )

----------


## tomkwas

Pięknie dziękuję.

----------


## [email protected]

> Pięknie dziękuję.


ależ proszę bardzo   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Wszyscy obecni na liście - wpisani do tej pory otrzymali na priv informację z numerem konta.
Termin wpłat max. 11 września .... do 11 WRZEŚNIA  wpisuję na liste obecności   :Wink2:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> i barrrrdzo dobrze .... takich odpowiedzi oczekiwałam   
> czyli że centralny luzik   
> 
> 
> centralny luzik na imprezce w centrum polski - oooooo i tak ma być


Też jestem za   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Jak myślicie? 
wszyscy juz wiedzą o spoptkaniu ?
czy nie wiedza i nahalnie i natrętnie wysyłać nadal informacje na priv narażając się na na  opcje, ze ktoś dostanie informację drugi raz  - i ktoś kto sobie tego nie życzy wyśle mi w odwecie  kilka niepochlebnych przymiotników   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

> A! I mi się jeszcze przypomniało. Ja też debiutant, to się zapytam. Jak tam wygląda możliwość parkowania u pani Osińskiej? Bo my to raczej czymś samochodopodobnym ...


Sa miejsca parkingowe i z 2ha łąki miejsca full

----------


## daggulka

a może ktoś weźmie gitarę? 
dobra , przynam sie .... grałam w czasach młodości , komerchy ogniskowe  typu  _teksański_ Hey'a  czy _Szczęśliwej drogi już czas_ - Vox'u _czy babe zesłał bóg_  Renaty Przemyk jak odświeżę pamięć powinnam dać radę   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
swoich  rodzinnych sprzętów  targać nie będę bo elektryczna za ciężka a pudło nieporęczne -  jeśli pociagiem się wybiorę   :Roll:  
ale jakby tak ktoś wziął gitarke to jakimis wspólnymi siłami damy rade cos zaśpiewac przy ognichu i zagrać może   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## tomkwas

No ja tam niby gitarę mam, ale z tym graniem ... to nie bardzo u mnie.
Przywieźć mogę.

----------


## daggulka

tomkwas ....to po co Ci gitare mieć jak nie umiesz grać?  :ohmy:  
albo cos mi tu ściemniasz z tym nieumieniem   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

ostatnio gitare przywiózł chyba sSiwy12 albo Depi (nie pamietam czyja była  :oops:  ) ... trzaby ich pomolestować  ..... sSiwy 12 wiem, ze potrafi grać bo grał , a Depi się nie odważył tudzież nie miał okazji   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> No ja tam niby gitarę mam, ale z tym graniem ... to nie bardzo u mnie.


u mnie tez nie bardzo ....nie grałam kilka/naście lat   :oops:  ....ale na pewno  wspólnymi siłami damy radę   :Wink2:  .... choc oczywiście nie zmuszam i nie namawiam  :big grin:  
no chyba , ze będzie sSiwy12 albo Depi to wtedy łatwiej - więcej osób bedzie do produkowania   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

:Roll:  Deja vu

----------


## tomkwas

> tomkwas ....to po co Ci gitare mieć jak nie umiesz grać?  
> albo cos mi tu ściemniasz z tym nieumieniem


Ot żeby daleko nie szukać, dość ładnie się na ścianie młodzieżowego pokoju prezentuje ....   :Wink2:

----------


## bobiczek

Prezio mówi, uwaga!!!!
Jeżeli ktoś zadeklaruje że zabierze swoją - to i ja swoją Durango przywlekę.
Jeżeli deklaracji nie będzie - moja też odpocznie w pokrowcu.....  :big grin:   :sad:

----------


## bobiczek

PS:
do zestawu dołączę harmonijkę.......... ustna oczywiście   :cool:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No nie! Nie będzie konkursów?! Nie będzie dyplomów?! No to totalna załamka! A już liczyłem, że wezmę udział w konkursie "kto najwięcej wypije i przeżyje"!  :cry:   Czy choćby konkurs na niezrozumiały bełkot lub oczopląs  :cool:  . A tak pół żartem pół serio to "miskę" spotkania powinniśmy wybrać  :big grin:  . A co z zieloną nocą???  :Lol:  A tak liczyłem, że będzie się działo   :sad:   :Confused:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## bobiczek

Jako prezio ogladam od 2 godz i słucham okolicznych kapel - nie drogich ale słusznych.
Jedną mam i negocjuję.
Kto wie-kto wie - może będzie muzyka na żywo................ - :smile: 
Dogadujemy się.
Jedna spod Wawy ma akurat wolne w naszym terminie............. - :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To może i wodzirej się znajdzie!  :Lol:   Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bobiczek

Mówią że to bezbłędnie grają........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aLg9zahCCM

----------


## bobiczek

i tu podobno nie fałszują.............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6FL3...x=0&playnext=1

 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> Mówią że to bezbłędnie grają........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aLg9zahCCM


no ale ...bobiczlku - Preziu nasz kofany .... kapela powinna umieć grać przde wszystkim nasz hymn zlotowy   :Roll:   :oops:   :Lol:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tq_Cn...eature=related

----------


## tomkwas

chobilodamu  :big grin:  
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
http://spiewnik.wywrota.pl/27868_spe...i_loda_mu.html
Chwyty do łyknięcia. Jak się MOCNO napnę, to zagram.  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

to ćwicz ..... chopie, ćwicz....   :Lol:

----------


## bobiczek

> no ale ...bobiczlku - Preziu nasz kofany .... kapela powinna umieć grać przde wszystkim nasz hymn zlotowy     
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tq_Cn...eature=related


Ale fajne !!!!
Aż mi dreszcz od tego loda przeszedł po plecach......  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> no ale ...bobiczlku - Preziu nasz kofany .... kapela powinna umieć grać przde wszystkim nasz hymn zlotowy     
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tq_Cn...eature=related
> 
> 
> Ale fajne !!!!
> Aż mi dreszcz od tego loda przeszedł po plecach......


a  zobacz wersję AudioFeels ....kiblowa ....malki ulubiona   :Wink2:   :big grin:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNMp7TqePFc

noooo, śpiewaliśmy wszyscy na afterparty .....hymn trza było odśpiewać ..... na pożegnanie zuzanki coolibeer nam udostępnił   :big grin:

----------


## Teska

hmmm...to może i ja się zapiszę....z połówką....
kurka, nikogo nie znam  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## cieszynianka

> hmmm...to może i ja się zapiszę....z połówką....
> kurka, nikogo nie znam


Ja też nikogo nie znam osobiście (na razie) i czas to zmienić   :big grin:  
Zapisuj się prędko   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> hmmm...to może i ja się zapiszę....z połówką....
> kurka, nikogo nie znam


Teska ...no nie żartuj   :ohmy:   ...od 2002 roku i nikogo??? ...ani tyci tyci....?  :ohmy:  
boszszszzz...kobito .... Cieszynianka ma racje - Ty musowo musisz być na tym spotkaniu   :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

> hmmm...to może i ja się zapiszę....z połówką....
> kurka, nikogo nie znam


Łeż to. Połówkę znasz ...

----------


## daggulka

zara sie okaże , że wszyscy z połówkami ino ja słomiana wdowa.....   :Wink2:   :Lol:  .... ale gwoli ścisłości - nikt nie musi mnie żałować - czasem i od połówki trza odpocząć   :big grin:

----------


## sSiwy12

Niniejszym składam 90% akces swojego udziału, w kontynuacji, fenomenalnych spotkań na żywo FM.
Oczywiście z pełną gamą doznań, jak i z wiktem i z opierunkiem.
Jednocześnie wyrażam zgodę na utrwalanie moich zachowań na tymże, oraz publikacji na FM, bez mojej autoryzacji.  :Lol:   :Roll:   :cool: 

Ps. Ja zabieram ze sobą 0,7   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

sSiwy .... czy ja juz mówiłam, że nigdy nie zawiodłeś? że zawsze można na Ciebie liczyć? mowiłam? to nic....powtórzę po  raz setny   :big grin:  
bardzo się ciesze, że będziesz   :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

*sSiwy12*
wbijaj na 100%, innej możliwości nie widzę   :Confused:  
bo się obrażę

serio

----------


## bobiczek

> Niniejszym składam 90% akces swojego udziału, w kontynuacji, fenomenalnych spotkań na żywo FM.
> Oczywiście z pełną gamą doznań, jak i z wiktem i z opierunkiem.
> Jednocześnie wyrażam zgodę na utrwalanie moich zachowań na tymże, oraz publikacji na FM, bez mojej autoryzacji.   
> 
> Ps. Ja zabieram ze sobą 0,7


jak oprócz tego zabierzesz gitarę - to ja zabiorę swoją + harmonijkę - :smile:

----------


## bobiczek

a oprócz tego - do uznania przez wszystkich.
Dostałem taka odpowiedź na zapytanie ze swej strony.
Cytuję odpowiedź

*Witam.
Domyślam się, że może chodzić o spotkanie forumowiczów muratordom.pl ?
W tej chwili na zwolniony termin 26.09.2009 nie mamy jeszcze na 100% zajęcia (aczkolwiek pojawiły się już pewne opcje).
Rozumiem, że dysponują Państwo ograniczonym budżetem (albo nawet "zerowym"), stąd to info o murowanej promocji... 
Poproszę o więcej szczególow na temat:
- organizatora imprezy,
- fory rozliczenia (umowa "barterowa" - promo, wystawienie FV za usługę, itp.), 
- dokladnego czasu imprezy tanecznej (godzina rozpoczęcia, planowane zakończenie),
- miejsca imprezy tanecznej (lokal, na powietrzu, jak wygląda kwestia zasilania, umiejscowienia sceny/miejsca dla zespołu, czy to miejsce jest zadaszone, itp.),
- przewidywana ilość osób biorących udział w zabawie tanecznej,
- czy w trakcie imprezy tanecznej przewidywane są inne atrakcje i jakie,
Pozdrawiam:
Dariusz Nierwiński
GSM 60391482
Zespół Muzyczny ASTER
www.zespol-aster.pl*

dupiato trochę - bo dzisiaj wieczorem wylatuję na ciepłą wyspę łapać ryby egzotyczne..
Napiszę tak - że jeżeli po powrocie będą mieli ten termin wolny - to załatwiam i dokładam ze swej strony koszty.
Chyba że Wam nie za bardzo odpowiada - to nie ma sprawy.
Oceńcie, p[osłuchajcie i piszcie czy warto - czy damy se spokój i pośpiewamy z Siwym - :smile: 
Ja im odpiszę że po moim powrocie ewentualnie dogaduję się.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich, wybywam..... - :smile:

----------


## daggulka

Ło jessssoooo .... ło matko.....   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
ja myslałam, ze żartujesz, bobiczek   :ohmy:  

pierwsze co mi się nasuwa, to termin -  spotkanie frumowe mamy_ 19 września w sobotę - i już terminu raczej przełożyć nie możemy_   :Roll:  

po drugie - zszokowana jestem nieco -  kurrrrde .... no w szoku i już   :oops:   :Lol:  

po trzecie - co na to Pani Osińska?  :Roll:  

po czwarte ... nie ukrywam, że na tą informację zablysnęło mi coś w oku aże się małż dziwnie popatrzył i nie było to szkło kontaktowe   :Roll:  - chyba też miałam banana od ucha do ucha   :oops:   :Lol:  
z kapelą na żywo to kurrrrde byłoby coś przez wielkie "C"   :big grin:  - nasze forumowe chopaki  już by się nie wymigały od hulańców  :Wink2:   :Lol:  
tylko co na to forumowicze ? co na to Pani Osińska?  :Roll:  

na priv dostałam od bobiczka informację, częściowo cytuję:



> Jeżeli uznają wszyscy w miarę jednomyślnie, że warto kapelę zamawiać - na pewno pokryję koszty (no chyba że policzą jak U-2 (byłem przedwczoraj - superanckie było).



natomiast tak patrzę na ich stronę .... i nasz termin raczej im nie pasuje ...bobiczek ...czy Ty jeszcze możesz zapytać ich dokładnie?
bo impreze przewidujemy na 19 wrzesnia i Pani Osińska już jest na term termin nastawiona - i raczej się go przełożyć nie da  :Roll:

----------


## sSiwy12

> *sSiwy12*
> wbijaj na 100%, innej możliwości nie widzę   
> bo się obrażę
> 
> serio


To prawie podchodzi pod groźby karalne  :Lol:  

Ale aby uprawdopodobnić te 100% wysyłam wpłatę.   :cool:

----------


## daggulka

sSiwy12 - to teraz już nie odwrotu .....musisz być i koniec  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## sSiwy12

A miałem po tej groźbie inną możliwość?
Toć na świecie nie ma takiej ilości „przebłagacza”  :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

tak na przyszłość coby nie było  to pamiętaj: ja nie groziłam  :Roll:   .... ja tylko bardzo namawiałam - przeważnie zawracając tyłek na priv   :oops:   :Lol:  .... a  namawianie pod groźby karalne nie podchodzi ....no chyba żeby to podciągnąć pod natręctwo i dręczenie ...ale wtedy i wymiar kary inny ...   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

no dobra ...to kto się jeszcze wyłamuje? 
coulignon .... na dywanik proszę do cioci smoczycy szybciutko....   :Lol:

----------


## bobiczek

> pierwsze co mi się nasuwa, to termin -  spotkanie frumowe mamy[i]* 19 września w sobotę - i już terminu raczej przełożyć nie możemy*


to co ja jesatem gupi jakiś cy cóś?
Co mi sie popier...ło?
No jasna dupa!!!!!!
Czego ja wciąż myślę o 26.07?
Gupi jakiś cy cóś???????
Ps:
wylatuję za 2 godziny - wędki nie spakowane, papiery w firmie składam,na mszę lecę ..............

----------


## daggulka

no , popierniczyło Ci się ...dobrze, ze zajarzyłeś ...teraz se w terminarzu zmień cobyć na spotkanie dotarł na 19 a nie na 26 wreześnia   :Lol:   ...o mjuzik się nie martw ...się wymyśli  :Wink2:   :big grin:  
i uważaj na się .... bo wiesz ...prezes partii muratorowej to nie byle co ... ochrona leci z Tobą mam nadzieję....   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## sSiwy12

> tak na przyszłość coby nie było  to pamiętaj: ja nie groziłam   .... - *przeważnie zawracając tyłek* na priv    .... ..


A to z kolei, podchodzi pod molestowanie  :Lol:  ale było miło i za obupólną zgodą, więc nie protestowałem.  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

Coulignon się wstawił ...znaczy stawił  na priv ....jest zapisany   :big grin: 

sSiwy12 .... nie wiem jak Tobie - no ale mnie to było bardzo miło  na dodatek z dreszczykiem emocji i niepewności  w podtekście :  zapisze sie czy nie zapisze ?  :Wink2:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

cytując pewnego zasłużonego prezia PBP...

no!   :big grin:

----------


## TINEK

> zara sie okaże , że wszyscy z połówkami ino ja słomiana wdowa.....    .... ale gwoli ścisłości - nikt nie musi mnie żałować - czasem i od połówki trza odpocząć


Obiecuję, że ja też przybędę jako słomiany wdowiec   :Wink2:

----------


## TINEK

> Ps. Ja zabieram ze sobą 0,7


I uznajmy to jako jednostkę pojemności   :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> zara sie okaże , że wszyscy z połówkami ino ja słomiana wdowa.....    .... ale gwoli ścisłości - nikt nie musi mnie żałować - czasem i od połówki trza odpocząć  
> 
> 
> Obiecuję, że ja też przybędę jako słomiany wdowiec


pocieszycieli będzie wielu....
bez obaw   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

ale bedzie fajnie ...... ale bedzie fajnie ...... ale bedzie fajnie .......   :Lol:  

ło jessssooooo .... a ja nie mam się w co ubrać   :Confused:   :oops:   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał TINEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


to zdecydowanie  pocieszycieli dla Tinka ...bo ja tam pocieszania nie potrzebuje .... nie zamierzam być  smutna   :big grin:  .... dodam jeszcze , ze nie zamierzam także być spięta i zagniana jak ostatnio ...pełen lajcik   :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał sSiwy12
> 
> Ps. Ja zabieram ze sobą 0,7  
> 
> 
> I uznajmy to jako jednostkę pojemności


Jednostkę będącą biletem wstępu   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał TINEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał sSiwy12
> 
> ...


hm .... no chyba, że bilet wstępu występuje w naturze w innej jednostce pojemności niż 0,7 - to wtedy trzeba się dostosować ....oczywiście profilaktycznie lepiej wziąć wtedy większy ....hm....bilet   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

> ale bedzie fajnie ...... ale bedzie fajnie ...... ale bedzie fajnie .......   
> 
> ło jessssooooo .... a ja nie mam się w co ubrać


podobno Kobiety ubierają się dla innych kobiet
dla facetów to się rozbierają....
 :Confused:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> ale bedzie fajnie ...... ale bedzie fajnie ...... ale bedzie fajnie .......   
> 
> ło jessssooooo .... a ja nie mam się w co ubrać     
> 
> 
> podobno Kobiety ubierają się dla innych kobiet
> dla facetów się tozbierają....


no ale żeby się z czegoś rozbierać , to i tak najpierw trza  się ubrać   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał Barbossa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


To na cebulkę, dla podkręcenia atmosfery   :Wink2:

----------


## coulignon

oooo.... aaaaa... Pociagniety za ucho zapisałem się i kasę wpłaciłem... Mam w barku filandię 0,7 i tyleż samo bimbru. W zasadzie to nie piję mocnych trunków, ale jak wezmę to sie nie zmarnuje???

----------


## daggulka

ja tak tylko teoretyzuję .... choć nie wiem .... oczko wodne Pani Osińska ma .... więc można pod spodem także strój kąpielowy trza by .... choć z drugiej strony to już wrzesień bedzie - zimno .... Afrodyta na ten przykład od razu powiedziała, że w stroju służbowym nie przyjedzie   :Roll:   :Lol:  
o....o....o... takim  :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

Wcale się nie dziwię, bo skończyłoby się jakimś _waspalieniem liokkich_  :Roll:  

 :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> oooo.... aaaaa... Pociagniety za ucho zapisałem się i kasę wpłaciłem... Mam w barku filandię 0,7 i tyleż samo bimbru. W zasadzie to nie piję mocnych trunków, ale jak wezmę to sie nie zmarnuje???


no pewnie ... jak mogłeś pomyśleć w ogóle , że się zmarnuje   :Roll:  
ja zdobyczno-łapówkowe  w spiżarni mam Martini i jakiś Vermouth ..... także zabiorę   :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał coulignon
> 
> oooo.... aaaaa... Pociagniety za ucho zapisałem się i kasę wpłaciłem... Mam w barku filandię 0,7 i tyleż samo bimbru. W zasadzie to nie piję mocnych trunków, ale jak wezmę to sie nie zmarnuje???
> 
> 
> no pewnie ... jak mogłeś pomyśleć w ogóle , że się zmarnuje   
> ja zdobyczno-łapówkowe  w spiżarni mam Martini i jakiś Vermouth ..... także zabiorę


Kolorowe i słodkie, żeby dłużej głowa bolała   :ohmy:  

 :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> Wcale się nie dziwię, bo skończyłoby się jakimś _waspalieniem liokkich_


racja, racja ... dlatego też wstępnie planuje ubrać golf , pod spodem dwie podkoszulki oraz getry na to kombinezon narciarski , futro od babci pożycze .... cieszynianka ... jak myślisz: bedzie tak dobrze  "na cebulkę"?    :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał coulignon
> 
> ...


no przeca nie pisze, ze wszystko sama wypije  :Roll:   .....  powiem więcej : odstąpię potrzebującym   :Lol:  - może inni lepiej znoszą mieszanie trunków niż ja    :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> Wcale się nie dziwię, bo skończyłoby się jakimś _waspalieniem liokkich_  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racja, racja ... dlatego też wstępnie planuje ubrać golf , pod spodem dwie podkoszulki oraz getry na to kombinezon narciarski , futro od babci pożycze .... cieszynianka ... jak myślisz: bedzie tak dobrze  "na cebulkę"?


Chyba tak, ale ja jeszcze między golf a futro dołożę polar   :Lol:  

Zmarzlak jestem  :oops:

----------


## Barbossa

cóż
penetracja będzie konkretna, wezmę młot no i nożyce

daaaamy raaadę......
harcerzem się było  :wink:

----------


## cieszynianka

> cóż
> penetracja będzie konkretna, wezmę młot no i nożyce
> 
> daaaamy raaadę......
> harcerzem się było


Ale ani golfy, ani futerka czy polary z blachy nie będą, z betonu też nie   :big grin:  

Za ciężki kaliber szykujesz   :ohmy:  
 :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

no ależ się będzie działo   :ohmy:  

to może jeszcze jakaś malutka reklama dla tych którzy się jeszcze wahają  :Roll:   ?
kogo jeszcze namówimy na przyjazd?   :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> no ależ się będzie działo   
> 
> to może jeszcze jakaś malutka reklama dla tych którzy się jeszcze wahają   ?
> kogo jeszcze namówimy na przyjazd?


Wszystkich trzeba namawiać, tylko jak to zrobić, żeby było skutecznie   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

wysyłałam wielu forumowiczom  info na priv .... ale  - nie pamietam już komu , skrzynka dawno sie pokasowała z nadmiaru wiadomości i nie odtworzę - kto dostał info a kto nie   :Roll:  

poza tym mam w stopce link do wewontku .....  mam nadzieję, że każdy często  bywalec forum już wie .... choć pewności nie mam   :Roll:

----------


## coolibeer

Ja dostałem  :big tongue:

----------


## Grazia-Ol

:ohmy:  Dwa spotkania forumowe, a jakże inne echo.
Na jednym cisza, na drugim wrze jak w ulu. Co się dzieje?  Kto do  "Ruśca" , a kto do Bacików?

Do Bacików nie po drodze?  :Wink2:  

Tak czy owak bawcie się dobrze.

----------


## kasiaa256

*Grazia-Ol* Baciki to całkiem co innego - tam chodzi o pomoc dzieciom, to przede wszystkim dla nich tam się spotkamy.

Bardzo chciałabym uczestniczyć w obu spotkaniach, ale niestety u mnie wrzesień będzie końcówką końcówki i obawiam się, że nie dam rady organizacyjnie. Jednakże sprawa nie przesądzona, bo ochotę na spotkanie u Pani Osińskiej mam ogromną. Może się uda  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

> Tak czy owak bawcie się dobrze.


Pewnie, że bedziemy bawić się dobrze ....innej opcji nie ma   :big grin:  

kasiaa256 - dokładnie ,to dwa różne spotkania o róznych charakterach- i dlatego terminy również dwa różne- żeby nie kolidowały i żeby każdy  mógł być obecny na obu jeśli zechce   :Wink2:

----------


## Afrodyta

Śpiesze donieść, że info dostałam   :big grin:  

Ale jeszcze sie okaże czy aby na pewno bedę mogła w tym terminie, bo wypadło mi cósik   :Evil:  Wolałabym być z Wami, ale obowiązki...  :Roll:   :Evil:  

Normalnie ryczeć bęęęęęędęęęęęęę. 
W czerwcu nie, teraz nie...buuuu, łeeeee....

----------


## gawel

> Śpiesze donieść, że info dostałam   
> 
> Ale jeszcze sie okaże czy aby na pewno bedę mogła w tym terminie, bo wypadło mi cósik   Wolałabym być z Wami, ale obowiązki...   
> 
> Normalnie ryczeć bęęęęęędęęęęęęę. 
> W czerwcu nie, teraz nie...buuuu, łeeeee....


nie przejmuj siejak znam życie to Daga jest obrotna zrobimy jeszcze pżegnanie jesieni   :Roll:  i może karnawau  :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Śpiesze donieść, że info dostałam   
> 
> Ale jeszcze sie okaże czy aby na pewno bedę mogła w tym terminie, bo wypadło mi cósik   Wolałabym być z Wami, ale obowiązki...   
> 
> Normalnie ryczeć bęęęęęędęęęęęęę. 
> W czerwcu nie, teraz nie...buuuu, łeeeee....


Może Ci się jeszcze to odkręci   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

jak będziesz wiedzieć na 100% że bedziesz mogła przyjechać - melduj i wpłacaj   :Wink2:

----------


## Afrodyta

na 100%, to gdzieś we wrześniu. 
Do tego czasu to mnie szlag trafi  :Evil:

----------


## daggulka

> na 100%, to gdzieś we wrześniu. 
> Do tego czasu to mnie szlag trafi


no ...mnie też by trafił na Twoim miejscu .... taaaaaaaka impra i żyj tu człowieku w niepewności   :Lol:  
no ale miejmy nadzieję , ze jednak się uda   :big grin:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał Afrodyta
> 
> na 100%, to gdzieś we wrześniu. 
> Do tego czasu to mnie szlag trafi 
> 
> 
> no ...mnie też by trafił na Twoim miejscu .... taaaaaaaka impra i żyj tu człowieku w niepewności   
> no ale miejmy nadzieję , ze jednak się uda


Wszak generalnie są 2 uda , albo sie uda   :big grin:  , albonie uda   :Confused:

----------


## wykrot

a małolaty mogą? znaczy: alkohol używam.

----------


## daggulka

> a małolaty mogą? znaczy: alkohol używam.


mogą, pewnie że mogą ..... się zapisuj na listę .... obiecuję, ze dowodu sprawdzać nie bede jak z flaszką u wrót Pani Osińskiej zawitasz   :Wink2:   :Lol:  



a tak off topic ..... 
małolata ....hm.... nie znosiłam tego określenia   :Roll:  .... centralnie jak płachta na byka na mnie działało  :Lol:  ....raz gdzieś  podsłyszałam i używałam za każdym razem _:
"jak ci mało lata to se rozhuźdej"_  .... nieco bezczelna ze mnie była małolata  :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał wykrot
> 
> a małolaty mogą? znaczy: alkohol używam.
> 
> 
> mogą, pewnie że mogą ..... się zapisuj na listę .... obiecuję, ze dowodu sprawdzać nie bede jak z flaszką u wrót Pani Osińskiej zawitasz    
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no gratki 8888 4 bałwanki na liczniku   :ohmy:   :Lol:  . Co innego teraz jakby ktoś małolata powiedział nie?  :Lol:  .

----------


## Grazia-Ol

> *Grazia-Ol* Baciki to całkiem co innego - tam chodzi o pomoc dzieciom, to przede wszystkim dla nich tam się spotkamy.


Cel to ja znam, tylko zastanawiam się dlaczego tak mało osób deklaruje się na spotkanie w Bacikach.

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał kasiaa256
> 
> *Grazia-Ol* Baciki to całkiem co innego - tam chodzi o pomoc dzieciom, to przede wszystkim dla nich tam się spotkamy.
> 
> 
> Cel to ja znam, tylko zastanawiam się dlaczego tak mało osób deklaruje się na spotkanie w Bacikach.


Nie wiemy ..... o to zapytaj na wątku Bacikowym   :Roll:  .... tutaj rozmawiamy o spotkaniu w Ruścu i ustalamy szczegóły związane z tym spotkaniem  :Wink2:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał kasiaa256
> 
> *Grazia-Ol* Baciki to całkiem co innego - tam chodzi o pomoc dzieciom, to przede wszystkim dla nich tam się spotkamy.
> 
> 
> Cel to ja znam, tylko zastanawiam się dlaczego tak mało osób deklaruje się na spotkanie w Bacikach.


Wiele osób pewnie z tak prozaicznego powodu jak odległość   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

> no gratki 8888 4 bałwanki na liczniku    . Co innego teraz jakby ktoś małolata powiedział nie?  .


boszszszzz.... oj , chciałoby się niekiedy .... chciało   :oops:   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## wykrot

> Napisał wykrot
> 
> a małolaty mogą? znaczy: alkohol używam.
> 
> 
> mogą, pewnie że mogą ..... się zapisuj na listę .... obiecuję, ze dowodu sprawdzać nie bede jak z flaszką u wrót Pani Osińskiej zawitasz    
> 
> 
> 
> ...


znaczy, ja jestem małolat stażowy, a nie wiekowy

----------


## daggulka

kurrrrde.... myslałam, ze wiekowy   :oops:   :Lol:  
pewnie dlatego, ze nie zwracam uwagi na ilość wpisów forumowiczów ...dla mnie każdy ma takie same prawa  :Wink2:   :big grin:  
tak, ze jesli tylko masz chęć do nas dołączyc - zapraszamy serdecznie ....i każdego forumowicza bez względu na staż   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

Zaryzykuję stwierdzenie, żeś nie "małolat" jeno "małopost". Chociaż prościej by było powiedzieć, że masz niewiele postów na koncie.

----------


## daggulka

a czy to ważne ile kto ma postów na koncie? ważny jest człowiek , a nie licznik ...  :Wink2:   :Lol:  
zobaczcie ile ja mam a jestem tutaj dopiero od 2006 roku  :Roll:   .... masakra, czasem się zastanawiam skąd się tyle tego nabrało  :ohmy:   :Lol:  ... pewnie spotkania forumowe i korespondencja z nimi związana podbiła mi cyferki w górę   :oops:

----------


## tomkwas

Ciekawa konkluzja. Ale może to i prawda. Ja jestem na FM prawie tyle samo czasu co Ty, ale w spotkaniach nie uczestniczyłem. No, to postów automatycznie dużo mniej  :wink:

----------


## wykrot

> Zaryzykuję stwierdzenie, żeś nie "małolat" jeno "małopost". Chociaż prościej by było powiedzieć, że masz niewiele postów na koncie.


Oj niewiele, niewiele...
Poszczę rzadko... a już jak jest towarzystwo...  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
No. Mam to samo. Jak jest towarzystwo, to się nijaka dieta nie utrzymie.  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

jaka cisza.... cisza..... sza....sza....
aż echo....  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## wykrot

wziałem małpkę i w ciszy trenuję brak postu.

----------


## daggulka

to co? zapisywać na listę?  :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

> Napisał kasiaa256
> 
> *Grazia-Ol* Baciki to całkiem co innego - tam chodzi o pomoc dzieciom, to przede wszystkim dla nich tam się spotkamy.
> 
> 
> Cel to ja znam, tylko zastanawiam się dlaczego tak mało osób deklaruje się na spotkanie w Bacikach.


spotkanie w Bacikach to wyzwanie
integracja, jak Nefer zauważyła:



> W wątku o Bacikach niewiele jest napisane o dzieciach. Niektórzy przeczytali między wierszami. Ale uprzedzam lojalnie - bo tak trzeba - ta wizyta nie jest wycieczką z przewodnikiem po zabytkach.
> Tam są chore dzieci. Czasami bardzo chore - leżące, pod apraturą.
> Dlatego zrozumiem każdego kto z tego własnie powodu nie zaryzykuje.
> 
> Z drugiej strony - takie właśnie dzieci potrzebują nas.
> Potrzebują odmiany, zainteresowania, uśmiechu, pogadania, przytulenia (też) i zabawy.
> Jeśli nie my to kto ?



 nie będzie to lajtowy piknik, tylko spotkanie  się z upośledzonymi dziećmi, które niewiele radości w życiu zaznały

szacunek dla tych, którzy na to się zdobędą
a nie każdy potrafi, nie każdy chce

ja mówię szczerze - znajomości i przyjaźni tam nie nawiążę, z siebie niewiele potrafię dać, a bycie tam to danie, choćby na chwilę, jakiejś radochy tym biednym Dzieciakom, nie potrafię i już, dlaczego - tłumaczyć się nie będę
to raz
a dwa, skoro niewiele potrafię zaoferować, to moja obecność tam jest raczej zbędna, w takim wypadku to co miałbym wydać na wyprawę tam, nocleg itp,  wolę wspomóc finansowo, a Ci, co mają pojęcie co jest potrzebne i się tam wybierają, żeby dokonali właściwych zakupów i zawieźli tym Dzieciom, 
tym samym jakąś radość mimo wszystko sprawię

wiem -  zaraz ktoś powie, że jest to wygodne i co tam jeszcze sobie wymyśli, jego prawo

szkoda tylko, że te dwa spotkania powodują sztuczny podział Forowiczów na dwa obozy, wygląda to na deklarację, opowiedzenie się po jednej ze stron, a nie taka idea przecież przyświeca obu tym imprezom
nie wiem czemu tak się dzieje, ale Babą nie jestem, więc pewnie dlatego   :Confused:  

cóż, daleki jestem od włażenia komukolwiek w du.pę, a fakt, że wybieram się tu, a nie tam, nie ma nic wspólnego z jakimkolwiek deklarowaniem się,

kto i co sobie pomyśli, również mnie średnio....

jednym zdaniem
Baciki to szczytny, aczkolwiek ciężki temat, spotkanie w Ruścu to czyste carpe diem, zachęcam szczerze do obydwóch, bo nie kolidują ze sobą

----------


## wykrot

> to co? zapisywać na listę?


dam odpowiedź najdalej za 7 dni.

----------


## wykrot

> szacunek dla tych, którzy na to się zdobędą
> a nie każdy potrafi, nie każdy chce
> ...
> 
> szkoda tylko, że te dwa spotkania powodują sztuczny podział Forowiczów na dwa obozy, wygląda to na deklarację, opowiedzenie się po jednej ze stron, a nie taka idea przecież przyświeca obu tym imprezom


Ja nie widzę podziału na obozy, raczej na wyróżnienie się tych, którzy - jak napisałeś - potrafią. Bo tylko chcieć to za mało. A więc szacunek dla nich.

----------


## Barbossa

to gały rozdziaw mocniej, a zobaczysz

----------


## daggulka

Dla niezaznajomionych:
temat imprezy powtórkowej pt "pożegnanie lata" padł już na afterparty pozlotowym w Ruścu - forumowiczom bardzo się podobało i od razu wielu się zapaliło do tego pomysłu ..... bo fajnie tak spotkac się niezobowiązujaco, zresetować sie , odprężyć , poznać ....a ponieważ u Pani Osińskiej wszystkim się podobało - więc oczywistym było że "pożegnanie lata" również się tam odbędzie  :Roll:  



Żeby być szczerą do końca - zaraz po zlocie otrzymałam propozycję, zebyśmy zrobili pożegnanie lata w Bacikach - odmówiłam.

Odmówiłam  z wielu powodów, m.i.n.  z powodów o których pisał Barbossa :
- to jest wielka odpowiedzialność - to nie jest zorganizowanie luźnego spotkania dla dorosłych ludzi u Pani Osińskiej , 
- to są dzieci niepełnosprawne często w stopniu znacznym ,
- przyjadą forumowicze różni - nie jestem w stanie nad wszystkimi zapanować na tyle , żeby wiedzieć że wszystko odbędzie się zgodnie z prawem i że ktoś (np. rodzice tych dzieci , opiekunowie) mnie za jakiś czas nie zaskarżą w związku z jakąś sytuacją (np.  picie alkoholu i sytuacje z tego wynikające ...itd) 
- i wiele innych powodów o których nie chcę się rozpisywać   :Roll:  


Zrobiłam wszystko co mogłam, żeby nikt z forumowiczów nie odebrał tych imprez jako podział i opowiedzenie się po którejś ze stron - włącznie z przenoszeniem terminu żeby nie kolidował .... zachęcałam wręcz do udziału w obydwu spotkaniach .... bo jest przecież taka możliwość.
Nie namawiam nikogo: nie jedźcie do Bacików tylko do mnie - każdy dobrowolnie na listę się zapisuje .
I absolutnie nikt nie powinien się przejmować , bo nawet jeśli termin Bacikowy nie pasuje tylko Ruścowy  to może tym dzieciom pomóc wspomagając finansowo czy darami  :Roll:  .


To wyżej - to tak od siebie mi się nasunęło   :Roll:  .

A to , jaki kto wybór podejmuje jest jego osobistą sprawą i nikomu z powodów  się tłumaczyć nie powinien.


i tyle w temacie  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> to co? zapisywać na listę? 
> 
> 
> dam odpowiedź najdalej za 7 dni.


ok, poczekam cierpliwie   :big grin: 

*Piczman* ... jak tam nasze identyfikatory? 
zmieniałeś jeszcze koncepcję czy mamy już wzór docelowy?  :big tongue:

----------


## Piczman

Ostatnia plakietka jaką wkleiłem zostaje, pomyśle jeszcze nad gradientem miodowo-złocistym   :Wink2:  

Kasa poszła, do zobaczenia ludziska   :big tongue:

----------


## daggulka

czyli że taka?


no i bardzo dobrze ...czytelna , z pięknym awatarem .... jest super  :big grin:  

wpłaty nanoszę na listę obecności , kto wpłacił jest na niebiesko  :Wink2:   :Lol:  , tutaj :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/lista-poz...cu,t166216.htm

przypominam, ze zapisujemy się max. do 11 września   :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ludzie, Smoczyca jeszcze nie wpłaciła!!!   :sad:   Chyba nie jedzie?!  :Roll:   Ściąga tylko kasę od innych!  :Lol:   Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## daggulka

> Ludzie, Smoczyca jeszcze nie wpłaciła!!!    Chyba nie jedzie?!   Ściąga tylko kasę od innych!   Pozdrawiam  .


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

jaka tu cisza   :Roll:  

no ale nie ma dziwne ... ludzie albo na urlopie się byczą albo zapracowani bo muszą naginać także za tych którzy się urlopują   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
ja też mam tyle pracy w pracy że nie wiadomo w co ręce włożyć    :oops:   :Roll:  

jeszcze miesiąc do imprezki   :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No i poskutkowało! Smoczyca jedzie!  :big grin:   W takim razie ja wystąpiłem o kredyt do banku na pokrycie kosztów tej imprezki jak mi tylko przyznają to zaraz wpłacę  :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## daggulka

Kurcze...trochę na kredyt się czeka ...  Andrzej ....martwię się czy zdążysz wpłacić  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## TINEK

Ja też liczę na Andrzeja, razem będziemy dbali o dobre imię centralnej Polski,  żeby nikt nam nie zarzucił, że chłopaki z centrum mają słabe głowy   :Wink2:  
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## daggulka

a o głowę z południowej Polski to będę ja z Cieszynianką dbała ...no bo skoro tak....hm...regionami    :Lol:   :oops:  

a zresztą ...smolić regiony ... wszyscy będziemy dbać   :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

> żeby nikt nam nie zarzucił, że chłopaki z centrum mają słabe głowy


  :ohmy:  O w mordeczkę. To ja nie jadę bo wam nababram w statystykach .....

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał TINEK
> 
>  żeby nikt nam nie zarzucił, że chłopaki z centrum mają słabe głowy   
> 
> 
>   O w mordeczkę. *To ja nie jadę* bo wam nababram w statystykach .....


ani mi się zważ !!!   :Roll:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## TINEK

> Napisał TINEK
> 
>  żeby nikt nam nie zarzucił, że chłopaki z centrum mają słabe głowy   
> 
> 
>   O w mordeczkę. To ja nie jadę bo wam nababram w statystykach .....


Się nie przejmuj damy radę - najważniejsze to się poznać, pogadać i dobrze sie bawić

----------


## tomkwas

> Napisał tomkwas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał TINEK
> 
> ...


No mnie właśnie o to idzie, że jak się będziem próbowali, to ja się na pewno zważę  :wink:

----------


## daggulka

oj, boszszszs.... nie Ty pierwszy i nie ostatni   :Wink2:   :big grin:  
a poza tym wszystko pod kontrolą .... nocleg zaklepany, do pokoju zakulamy .... odeśpisz dwie godziny i od nowa   :big grin:  

nic się nie martw ...zabawa do ranka .... zdążysz tak ze trzy razy 
 :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> najważniejsze to się poznać, pogadać i dobrze sie bawić


nic dodać, nic ująć   :big grin:  ..... będzie super, innej opcji nie ma   :big tongue:

----------


## wykrot

> Napisał TINEK
> 
>  żeby nikt nam nie zarzucił, że chłopaki z centrum mają słabe głowy   
> 
> 
>   O w mordeczkę. To ja nie jadę bo wam nababram w statystykach .....


weź se kwasu (chlebowego)

----------


## tomkwas

> oj, boszszszs.... nie Ty pierwszy i nie ostatni    
> a poza tym wszystko pod kontrolą .... nocleg zaklepany, do pokoju zakulamy .... odeśpisz dwie godziny i od nowa   
> 
> nic się nie martw ...zabawa do ranka .... zdążysz tak ze trzy razy


To coś jak bym na trzech imprezach był  :smile: . Dopłacić chyba muszę ......  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

nie nie ...to w ramach gratisu ....promocja taka ....   :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

:cool:

----------


## cieszynianka

Jestem   :big grin:  

Ale o statystykę też się boję, jak nic spierniczę Wam wyniki   :Confused:  
 :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

wyniki  nieważne ....   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> wyniki  nieważne ....


Kamień mi spadł z serca   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> wyniki  nieważne ....   
> 
> 
> Kamień mi spadł z serca


chyba , że  ktoś zaproponuje końkurs na najmocniejszą głowę forum   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


Ja to mam szansę wygrać tan na najsłabszą   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

tylko Ci się tak kochana zdaje .... jestem z gatunku tych bab którym po 3 warkach  włącza się czerwone światełko z napisem STOP  :Lol:   ....  a powiem Ci że w pewnym momencie straciłam rachubę czy piję 5 czy 6 , a może 7 dinka   :ohmy:   ... i nic nie czułam żeby było źle ze mną   :Wink2:  
nie wiem , to chyba ta mieszanka: powietrze + odpowiedni alkohol + super towarzycho    :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> tylko Ci się tak kochana zdaje .... jestem z gatunku tych bab którym po 3 warkach  włącza się czerwone światełko z napisem STOP   ....  a powiem Ci że w pewnym momencie straciłam rachubę czy piję 5 czy 6 , a może 7 dinka    ... i nic nie czułam żeby było źle ze mną   
> nie wiem , to chyba ta mieszanka: powietrze + odpowiedni alkohol + super towarzycho


Nie wątpię w te wszystkie zalety spotkania, ale w swoje możliwości szczerze wątpię   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

jakoś bedzie ...jakoś bedzie .....   :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> jakoś bedzie ...jakoś bedzie .....


Mam nadzieję   :Wink2:

----------


## tomkwas

Wytrzymałaś na urodzinach babci, wytrzymasz i tu.   :big tongue:

----------


## daggulka

i co tam słychać, ludziska kofane?  :big grin:  
trzaby kogoś nowego do listy zapisać .... mało nas jakoś   :Roll:  ....kto chętny?  :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Szanowna Pani Smoczyco! 
Jest mi niezmiernie miło, że tak troszczysz się o moja zdolność kredytową  :Lol:  .
Tak se pomyślałem, że jak nie dostanę kredytu to przyjadę z namiotem i karimatą   :Roll:   :Wink2:  oraz zapoluję na resztki z Pańskiego (Smoczego) stołu  :cool:  . Druga wersja to zeźre cosik na krechę (na zeszyt)  :sad:  .
Trzecia wersja to poszukam sponsora i pewnie z ta sprawą zwrócę się do Muratora   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .
Jak się nie uda to za płotem zrobię kontrimprezkę.
"tomkwas" nie pękaj zacznij trening od zaraz! Zważ się codziennie!  :cool:  . Ja tak robię i setki nie przekraczam  :big grin:  . Pozdrawiam   :Wink2:  .

----------


## cieszynianka

> Wytrzymałaś na urodzinach babci, wytrzymasz i tu.


Pewnie, że wytrzymam  (jechać 600 km na jeden dzień - imprezę, zdrzemnąć się i wracać 600 km dobre ćwiczenie. I tak wolę być kierowcą, bo mi to lepiej wychodzi   :Wink2:   )  :Lol:  

Odporna jestem na wychowanie i twarda na zabicie   :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No nie mów, że będziesz jechać z Berlina!  :Lol:   Te 600 km to cheba w obie strony  :Roll:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## cieszynianka

> No nie mów, że będziesz jechać z Berlina!   Te 600 km to cheba w obie strony   . Pozdrawiam.


Z okolic Cieszyna w okolice Siemiatycz - na urodziny wspomnianej babci jest 600 km w jedną stronę, o tym była mowa   :Wink2:  

Długa jazda mnie nie przeraża, jedynie perspektywa "spożywania"    :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

Cieszynianka .....znaczy dwie pieczenie przy jednym ogniu   :Wink2:   :big grin:  

Andrzej -  obiecuję , że umrzeć z głodu nie dam i spać pod gołym niebem także nie   :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No, czyli kolejna imprezka pod kryptonimem "Urodziny Babci"   :big grin:  . Może trochę więcej szczegółów: ile wpisowe, jakie menu itp.?  :Roll:   :Lol:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

P.S. A szanownej Jubilatce 200 lat!!!  :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Andrzej -  obiecuję , że... dam i spać... gołym ...także...


W takim żesz bądź razie choć gołym aleć przyjadę! Już nie mogę się doczekać!!!  :oops:   :Wink2:  . Oj będzie się działo!!!?  :Roll:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...Andrzej -  obiecuję , że... dam i spać... gołym ...także...
> 
> 
> W takim żesz bądź razie choć gołym aleć przyjadę! Już nie mogę się doczekać!!!   . Oj będzie się działo!!!?   . Pozdrawiam  .


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Andrzej, no ja Cię proszę  :big grin:   ......no  niemożliwy jesteś ..... tak mi wyjąć....z kontekstu   :oops:   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...Andrzej -  obiecuję , że... dam i spać... gołym ...także...
> 
> 
> W takim żesz bądź razie choć gołym aleć przyjadę! Już nie mogę się doczekać!!!   . Oj będzie się działo!!!?   . Pozdrawiam  .


Chłodno będzie, może jednak lepiej się ubrać   :Roll:  
 :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No nie zły podtekst w tym kontekście!  :Lol:  . Pozwoliłem sobie zaszaleć  :oops:   :Wink2:  . No co pomarzyć nie można  :Roll:   :oops:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## cieszynianka

> No nie zły podtekst w tym kontekście!  . Pozwoliłem sobie zaszaleć   . No co pomarzyć nie można    . Pozdrawiam  .


Można, można i chyba nawet wskazane   :big grin:  

Wesoło musi być, choćby starzyka wieszali  :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Chłodno będzie...


No to mamy zupełnie inną wizję tej imprezki  :Roll:  . To będzie gorąca, upojna noc  :Roll:   :cool:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## daggulka

ło jesssoooo ...już się zaczynam obawiać tej gorącej , upojnej nocy   :Roll:   :oops:  ..... znaczy w kontekście że ciepłą marynarę se zakupiłam ....   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

[quote="Andrzej Wilhelmi"]


> Chłodno będzie...[/quote]
> 
> No to mamy zupełnie inną wizję tej imprezki  . To będzie gorąca, upojna noc    . Pozdrawiam  .



To było o temperaturze powietrza, a nie atmosfery imprezy   :big grin:  

Ja zmarzlak jestem, więc mi zawsze zimno  :Roll:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Andrzej, no ja Cię proszę


A ja się oczywiście zgadzam!




> ...no  niemożliwy jesteś ....


Bardzo dziękuję za miłe słowa  :oops:   :Wink2:  
Szanowna Smoczyco nadzwyczaj hojna jesteś w ocenach!  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... ciepłą marynarę se zakupiłam ....


No i dobrze! Będzie co zrzucać!?  :oops:   :Lol:   Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## daggulka

oj bedzie , bedzie :




> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> ...



no i nie Ty jeden chętny   :Lol:  




> cóż
> penetracja będzie konkretna, wezmę młot no i nożyce
> 
> daaaamy raaadę......
> harcerzem się było


bedziecie się musieli [podzielić, bo się przeca z cieszynianką nie rozdwoimy   :Roll:  

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> oj bedzie , bedzie :
> 
> 
> bedziecie się musieli [podzielić, bo się przeca z cieszynianką nie rozdwoimy


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

no chociaż se pożartować zostało ..... _tylko_ albo_ aż_  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> no chociaż se pożartować zostało ..... _tylko_ albo_ aż_


A ja całkiem na poważnie (ciepło się ubiorę)   :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> no chociaż se pożartować zostało ...


Tu już się żarty skończyły   :sad:  , tu nie ma żartów  :sad:  . Słowo się rzekło (napisało) i ja się zgodziłem!   :oops:   :Roll:   :Wink2:  
Oj będzie się działo!!!  :Roll:   Fruwa Twoja marynara!?  :Roll:   :Lol:   Z całą pewnością będzie to szalona noc!  :Lol:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## tomkwas

> "tomkwas" nie pękaj zacznij trening od zaraz! Zważ się codziennie!  . Ja tak robię i setki nie przekraczam  . Pozdrawiam   .


Oka, oka. Tylko tak sobie liczę, jeśli wpisowe jest 0,7l, a ja mam nie przekroczyć "setki", to co z resztą zrobić? Wylać?

----------


## tomkwas

A! I jeszcze jedno. Myślę że na jedną setkę to mi zdrowia starczy, gorsza sprawa jeśli przyjdzie sztafetę zrobić - 8x100.  :ohmy:

----------


## Barbossa

to ja chciałem przyjechać, pośpiewać, wziąć udział w jakiś niealkoholowych konkursach, porozmawiać w kólkach dyskusyjnych np o cudownych własciwościach perlitu, a Wy tu o chlańsku   :Confused:  
muszę się mocno zastanowić.....

----------


## daggulka

zawiodłam Cie , zachowałam sie jak gówniarz - obiecuje , że to sie więcej nie powtórzy   :oops:  











to powyżej to oczywiście nie serio ..... jak se chcesz grzeczną imprezę to se idź na pielgrzymke do Częstochowy ...choć , cholera byłam raz w czasach młodosci i taka całkiem grzeczna ta impreza to nie jest   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> no chociaż se pożartować zostało ...
> 
> 
> Tu już się żarty skończyły   , tu nie ma żartów  . Słowo się rzekło (napisało) i ja się zgodziłem!     
> Oj będzie się działo!!!   Fruwa Twoja marynara!?    Z całą pewnością będzie to szalona noc!   . Pozdrawiam  .


mówisz - masz ..... słowo sie rzekło , kobyłka u płota ....czy tak jakoś ....  :Roll:   :Wink2: 




> Oka, oka. Tylko tak sobie liczę, jeśli wpisowe jest 0,7l, a ja mam nie przekroczyć "setki", to co z resztą zrobić? Wylać?


no pewnie , ze wylać .... w kieliszek kolegi tudzież koleżanki obok   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

tak se czytam wstecz ...faktycznie te dwie ostatnie strony zdeczka niemoralne  :oops:   :Lol:  ....dla tych którzy nie byli ostatnio a zaczynają się obawiać: 
poprzednia impreza była jak najbardziej moralna ... ta na pewno także bedzie   :big grin:  .... natomiast pogadać se zawsze można ...wiecie , jak ta przysłowiowa krowa co dużo ryczy  ....   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

> A! I jeszcze jedno. Myślę że na jedną setkę to mi zdrowia starczy, gorsza sprawa jeśli przyjdzie sztafetę zrobić - 8x100.


albo 4x400   :Confused:  
toć to coś z uchem trza by było wziąć i do tego jeszcze setę extra

----------


## daggulka

jesli chodzi o  o połączenie tych dwóch słów :  _4_   i   _impreza_  , to niezmiennie od wieków kojarzy mi się z :
Subaru Impreza  4WD   czytać : subaru impreza cztery wóde   :Lol:  
do dzis słysząc "SUBARU" to se dopowiadam w myślach reszte i uśmiech na gębie murowany  :big grin:   .... na PS2 miałam taka grę wyscigówke i tam właśnie tym subaru jeździłam ...wybrałam od razu to auto bo mi sie nazwa dobrze kojarzyła   :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...muszę się mocno zastanowić.....


W tej kwestii to ja się z Tobą całkowicie zgadzam!  :Wink2:  
Zrobimy tak: z bandoletów postrzelamy, jakoweś dziewki pociągniem do izby dla uciechy  :oops:  a tam tylko jak pisał wieszcz: "...tańce, hulanki, swawola mało karczmy nie rozwalą!"  :Lol:   Oj będzie się działo!!!  :Roll:   :Wink2:  
A ze Smoczycą to sobie inaczej pogadamy  :Evil:   Najpierwej prowokuje a później wystawia do wiatru  :Mad:  . Ludziska powiadają, że to u Smoczyc normalne  :sad:  .
Ale tak po prawdzie Ci powiem (napiszę), tylko nie mów nikomu, że ta Smoczyca to nawet czasami fajna jest  :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## cieszynianka

Dziewek ciągać nie mam zamiaru, ale z bandoletów chętnie sobie postrzelam   :big grin:  

Można?

----------


## [email protected]

Daga a ja wpadłam powiedzieć znaczy się napisać że......

przykro mi ale mnie nie będzie   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:  

sprawy rodzinne które wzieły górę nad moimi planami   :sad:  

taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak mi przykro, ale napewno nie zauwazycie mojej nieobecności przy tylu kreatywnych pomysłach podczas imprezy   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

zuzka.....   :sad:

----------


## daggulka

> Ale tak po prawdzie Ci powiem (napiszę), tylko nie mów nikomu, że ta Smoczyca to nawet czasami fajna jest


a to za co?  :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Za to, że jesteś  :big grin:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## coulignon

> Smoczyca to nawet czasami fajna jest  . Pozdrawiam  .


W sumie to jest też całkiem niebrzydka...

----------


## daggulka

> Za to, że jesteś   . Pozdrawiam.


oooo, ale w tym temacie kochany to trzeba moim rodzicom podziękować   :Lol:  





> Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
>  Smoczyca to nawet czasami fajna jest  . Pozdrawiam  .
> 
> 
> W sumie to jest też całkiem niebrzydka...


  :ohmy:   :oops:  
a nie pomelyłeś mnie z kimś przypadkiem ?   :oops:   :Lol:  


A wiecie , że już tylko 30 dni......   :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

A wiemy.  :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

dlatego też uprasza się niezdecydowanych o zdecydowanie
bo potem żale to do siebie
i się nie bać
do piekła i tak za coś innego pójdziecie

----------


## daggulka

do piekła się nie idzie za imprezowanie ....hm....chyba że .... kurde ..... ratuuuuunkuuuuu !!!!!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

A ja tam wolę do piekła. Bo co bym SAM w niebie robił?

----------


## daggulka

a ja tam nie wierze w piekło i niebo .... wierzę, że trzeba być po prostu dobrym człowiekiem i móc sobie w lustrze w twarz spojrzeć   :Wink2:   :big grin:  


A KTO NIEZDECYDOWANY - zapisywać się czym prędzej bez obaw   :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... kochany ...


I jak tu nie pisać, że Smoczyca fajna jest!  :Roll:   :Wink2:   Pozdrawiam.

----------


## daggulka

Andrzej .... ależ Ty mnie łapiesz ..... za słowa ostatnio   :Lol:  

A mnie najbardziej  wkurza , ze zaś musze iść na zakupy ciuchowe ... bo marynarka to nie wszystko   :Roll:   :Lol:  
nienawidze kupować ciuchów ... dla mnie to mordęga .... szukanie, przymierzanie , zastanawianie    :Confused:  

faceci mają lepiej    :Roll:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Andrzej .... ależ Ty mnie łapiesz ..... za słowa ostatnio   
> 
> A mnie najbardziej  wkurza , ze zaś musze iść na zakupy ciuchowe ... bo marynarka to nie wszystko    
> nienawidze kupować ciuchów ... dla mnie to mordęga .... szukanie, przymierzanie , zastanawianie    
> 
> faceci mają lepiej


  :ohmy:  Mam nadzieję, że robienie zakupów ciuchowych nie jest przed imprezą obowiązkowe   :Roll:  

 :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

Oczywiście, że nieobowiązkowe  :Roll:  
Tylko ja jestem w trochę .... hm... innej sytuacji .... garderoby wyjściowej u mnie niet  bo tuż przed zlotem schudło mi się 13 kilo ... i musiałam szybko kompletować ubranka - mam kilka ciuchów na krzyż kupionych do pracy ... a na tzw. wyjście - naprawdę niewiele   :oops:   :Roll:  
więc tak czy siak .... muszę coś kupić bo tyć już nie zamierzam   :Roll:  ... ewentualnie jakieś 5 kilo w dół jeszcze dopuszczam   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

> Oczywiście, że nieobowiązkowe  
> Tylko ja jestem w trochę .... hm... innej sytuacji .... garderoby wyjściowej u mnie niet  bo tuż przed zlotem schudło mi się 13 kilo ... i musiałam szybko kompletować ubranka - mam kilka ciuchów na krzyż kupionych do pracy ... a na tzw. wyjście - naprawdę niewiele    
> więc tak czy siak .... muszę coś kupić bo tyć już nie zamierzam   ... ewentualnie jakieś 5 kilo w dół jeszcze dopuszczam


No oczywiście gratuluje i zazdroszcze zgubienia kilogramów, aż sie boje zapytać o metody ale soś mi sie wydaje zę wchodzi tu odsprzedaż duszy z cyrografami, kwiami i tak dalej   :Lol:  . No nie wiem ale chyba poproszę o namiar tego z kim można dokonać takiej transakcji   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

Gawel - pogadamy o tym za tydzień   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Andrzej .... ależ Ty mnie łapiesz .....


Jeszcze nie łapię jeno czycham   :cool:   i już się nie mogę doczekać kiedy Cię złapię  :oops:   :Roll:   :Wink2:  . Jeszcze nie wiem co Ci zrobię jak Cię złapię!?  :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   No ale co można zrobić z takim chuderlakiem? Cheba Ci podrzucę jakiegoś barana (tak jak szewczyk Dratewka)   :Wink2:   :Lol:  . Pozdrawiam.

P.S.
Smoczyce same w sobie som pienkne wienc nie muszom siem przyodziewać!  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

jezus maria ..... Andrzej .... zlituj się bo se ludziska cuś pomyślą   :oops:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  


*27 dni .... tyle do spotkania na dzień dzisiejszy  *

----------


## coulignon

W świetle tego rozwijającego się flirtu można sparafrazować  tytuł filmu. To będzie jakos tak: "smoczyca na gorącym blaszanym dachu"  :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

ja tam żadnych filtrów nie przewiduję ... smoki monogamistami są ... rozwieść bym się najpierw musiała ...a adwokaci drooooooodzy teraz że masakra    :Roll:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dość zabawne wnioski z naszych wypowiedzi można wysnuć!   :Wink2:   Świadczy to tylko o dużym luzie i poczuciu humoru!  :big grin:  . Mnie się Smoczyca kojarzy z filmem Szrek  :Wink2:  . Chciałbym się wcielić w postać osła  :big grin:   a może już jestem  :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Lol:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## daggulka

powiem Wam, ze właśnie dlatego uwielbiam ludzików forumowych ..... duże poczucie humoru, dystans do siebie i świata ...... jesteście wspaniali wszyscy   :big grin:  

a _Szrek_ to ponadczasowy jest ....uwielbiam oglądać ..... ogólnie uwielbiam oglądać tego typu produkcje ... na bieżąco jestem ... niby dla córy zakupuję   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

Ja potwierdzam swój udział w Imprezie i jutro wpłacam zaliczkę. Ale jest też zła wiadomość że impreza która miała być u mnie się nie odbędzie z powodu Praca... Praca... i jeszcze raz praca. Osoby których to dotyczyło zostaną powiadomieni o przełożeniu tej imprezy na późniejszy termin. Wybaczcie  :sad:

----------


## daggulka

No więc:

cieszę się, że będziesz na spotkaniu wrześniowym   :big grin:  

a co do Twojej imprezy -  co się odwlecze........  :Wink2:

----------


## revalidon

A czy ktoś wie czy będzie Barbossa..?

----------


## daggulka

no pewnie , że będzie    :big grin:  

tutaj jest lista chętnych   :big grin:  
http://forum.muratordom.pl/lista-poz...cu,t166216.htm

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...muszę się mocno zastanowić.....


W świetle tej wypowiedzi nie byłbym taki pewien  :Roll:   :sad:  
No może uda mi się go namówić   :Wink2:   ale to będzie kosztowało  :Roll:   :Wink2:  .
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## daggulka

będzie , będzie .... informacje mam z pierwszej ręki   :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Puki co ja do niego ręki nie wyciągałem jeno czytam co napisał  :Roll:   :Wink2:  
Ja tam taż planuję być!   :Confused:   Ale jak będę pić to będę nieobecny  :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Lol:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## bobiczek

jest szansa na obiekcie u pani Osińskiej na taki bar z piwkiem?
Byłaby gwarancja że będzie nas więcej................. - :smile:

----------


## daggulka

bobiczek - oczko wodne u Pani Osińskiej jest .....resztę się załatwi   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

24 dni do imprezy   :big grin:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  nie nadąrzam   :oops:   :oops:   :Wink2:   :Confused:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

a  z czym ?   :Lol:  
poczytasz se później ....pisz czamu Cię tak długo tu nie było   :Wink2:  
już myślałam, że się rozmyśliłeś   :oops:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

23 dni do imprezy   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Smoczyca się cieszy bo będzie rozrywana!  :cool:   :Wink2:  . Puki co same chłopy  :sad:   się garną na imprezkę  :Mad:  . Trza by może jakowegoś chochoła do tańca przygarnąć  :Roll:   :Lol:  . Coś mnie się bank z kredytem spaźnia   :Evil:   to i odwlekam wpłastę  :oops: . A może i dobrze  :Roll:   :Confused:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## daggulka

Andrzej .... no wiesz?    :ohmy:  
przeca będą forumowe dziołchy ... cieszynianka będzie , sylvia1 , PaniG(dżi) , Magda , no i żony forumowiczów   :Roll: 

rozchwytywana ....jassssne .... ja tam bede sie alkoholizowała w doborowym towarzystwie a nie dawała rozchwytywać   :Lol:  
a że chłopy? większością? to i dobrze .... bedzie miał kto dziołchy obtańcowywać bo ostatnio to cuś cieniutko, cieniuuuuuutko ..... ino kilku stanęło na wysokości zadania  :big tongue:  

a z tym kredytem i wątpliwościami to Ty mnie nawet na nerwy nie działaj .... ja nie przyjmuję do wiadomości, ze Cie nie będzie choćby nie wiem co się działo   :Roll:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Andrzej .... no wiesz? ... to Ty mnie nawet... choćby nie wiem co się działo


No z największą przyjemnością!   :oops:   :Wink2:  Oj będzie, będzie się działo!?!?!?
A tak spytam to te żony forumowiczów będą bez nich???  :Lol:   Bo skoro z nimi to już są zajęte  :Lol: . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## daggulka

no zaś mi z kontekstu ....   :oops:   :Roll:   :Lol:  

ależ my wszystkie zajęte   :Roll:  ..... każda czyjąś żoną jest ( przeca 18-letnie niezamężne laski nie budują domów    :Roll:  ) ....tylko że niektóre jak na ten przykład ja mężów zostawiają w domu co oznacza tylko tyle że mężowie nie chcą tudzież nie mogą także przyjechać   :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No teraz już rozumiem  :Roll:   :Wink2:   to tylko "Forumowe dziołchy" nie mają mężów   :ohmy:   :cool:  . No to będzie się działo!  :Roll:   :Wink2:  . Musim zarządzić, że ino białe tanga lecom!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
A do imprezki już ino 22 poranki!  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## daggulka

no pewnie , że sie bedzie działo :
super żarcie, super atmosferka, super ludzie .... no to jak sie ma , cholerka nie dziać ???    :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

> a że chłopy? większością? to i dobrze .... bedzie miał kto dziołchy obtańcowywać bo ostatnio to cuś cieniutko, cieniuuuuuutko ..... ino kilku stanęło na wysokości zadania


No z tym ....  stawaniem ... na wysokości ... to po alkoholu różnie bywa i powinnaś być bardziej wyrozumiała. Ja n.p. raczej nie wspomogę w tańcach bo mi przekonania nie pozwalają.

----------


## daggulka

przekonania Ci nie pozwalają?  :Lol:  

boszszszz... od razu mi sie przypomniało  jak mój brat zaraz po ślubie jak już zamieszkali razem  na  prośbę bratowej że może by tak ruszył tyłek i ją wyręczył choćby myjąc naczynia - powiedział jej, że _to się nie mieści w jego światopoglądzie_   :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

a z tymi tańcami to ja tak z przymrużeniem oka ....   :Wink2:  
sie nie stresować, chopaki   :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

> przekonania Ci nie pozwalają?


Ano nie pozwalają. Bo moje przekonania, w kwestii tańców,  zamykają się w jednym zdaniu: Nie potrafisz, nie pchaj się na afisz.   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

podobają mi się Twoje przekonania    :big grin:   ... bardzo zdroworozsądkowe   :Wink2:

----------


## tomkwas

No. A jakie zdrowe dla nóg niedoszłych partnerek w tańcu ...

----------


## daggulka

> No. A jakie zdrowe dla nóg niedoszłych partnerek w tańcu ...


kurrrde ... współczuje żonie ... no bo przeca pewnie nie raz zdarzyło sie że musiałes się pokiwać w rytm ...chocby pierwszy taniec na własnym weselu    :big grin:  ....pewnie jej _przed_ powiedziełeś: "_nie mów  do mnie kobieto bo mi sie kroki pomylą"  _

----------


## tomkwas

:Lol:  A co mi tam. Na taniec z tobą sie skuszę ............. z całym dobrodziejstwem inwentarza .......  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

no ale coś Ty   :ohmy:   ... ja tylko tak podpuszczam   :big grin:  
ja też lew parkietu nie jestem   :oops:   :Lol:  

ale ja też:

_"A co mi tam. Na taniec z tobą sie skuszę ............. z całym dobrodziejstwem inwentarza .......      "_

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To oczywista oczywistość, że smok parkietu nie może być lwem parkietu  :Lol:  .
Ja tam taż Maserakiem nie jestem ale jak se wypije to i hołubce wytnę, i w wirującym seksie o główną główną rolę bym się pokusił a i za wodzireja robić mogie  :Roll:   :Wink2:  . Czekam na stosowną propozyję  :cool:  .
No ale jak będzie ino białe tango serwowane to cheba zostanę bezrobotnym  :cry:   :sad:  . Przyjdzie cheba liczyć na siostrę gorzałkę i ślepy los  :Lol:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## an-bud

czy an-bud i Gosia-Anbudowa mogą prosić o dopisanie do listy i podanie nr konta   :Wink2: 

+ nocleg i śniadanie  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

no pewnie ..... bardzo się cieszę , że będziecie    :big grin:  
info zaraz wyślę na priv   :smile:

----------


## daggulka

> Ja tam taż Maserakiem nie jestem ale jak se wypije to w ...... seksie o główną  rolę bym się pokusił .  Czekam na stosowną propozyję  .


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> To oczywista oczywistość, że smok parkietu nie może być lwem parkietu  .
> Ja tam taż Maserakiem nie jestem ale jak se wypije to i hołubce wytnę, i w wirującym seksie o główną główną rolę bym się pokusił a i za wodzireja robić mogie   . Czekam na stosowną propozyję  .
> No ale jak będzie ino białe tango serwowane to cheba zostanę bezrobotnym   . Przyjdzie cheba liczyć na siostrę gorzałkę i ślepy los  . Pozdrawiam  .


Nie martw się, ja Cię poproszę   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

a ja będę podglądać .... jak się okaże , że Andrzej śmiga jak Patrick Swayze to nawet się nie pcham na afisz jak tomkwas .... bo ja ledwo ledwo .... i nie wolno ze mną rozmawiać tańcząc cobym kroków nie momelyła  :oops:   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> a ja będę podglądać .... jak się okaże , że Andrzej śmiga jak Patrick Swayze to nawet się nie pcham na afisz jak tomkwas .... bo ja ledwo ledwo .... i nie wolno ze mną rozmawiać tańcząc cobym kroków nie momelyła


Białe tańce będą o późnej porze, więc nikt już nie zauważy, że mi muzyka w tańcu nie przeszkadza   :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> Ja tam taż Maserakiem nie jestem ale jak se wypije to w ...... seksie o główną  rolę bym się pokusił .  Czekam na stosowną propozyję  .


Widzę, że nauka nie poszła w las  :big grin:  . Fajna sprawa takie zabawy z tekstem  :Roll:   :cool:  . Z tą główną nagrodą to może przesada ale choćby jakiś brelok albo cóś?  :Roll:   :oops:   :Lol:   Oj będzie, będzie się działo!!!!  :Lol:   Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## daggulka

> Z tą główną nagrodą to może przesada ale choćby jakiś brelok albo cóś?    :lol


"coś" się znajdzie   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

*coraz nas więcej na liście*   :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

no i określić się już jednoznacznie
by wypadało...

----------


## wykrot

Byłem w piątek w podobnym miejscu, z podobnym programem. Nawet na chwilę objąłem władzę w IV RP (co chyba wszyscy odczuli), usiadając na krześle na którym siedział Premier IV RP Jarosław Kaczyński (co jest na nim - znaczy krześle, a nie na Jarosławie - wygrawerowane). Siedziałem coś około minuty. I we łbie mi się kręciło ostro, nie wiem od czego, bo wypiłem wcześniej ponad 0,5l i parę piw. Ale potem dali coś ostrego do jedzenia i znów świat stał w miejscu. 
Ale kiszone ogóry były niezłe. I profilaktycznie pokrojone na paski, bo nas chłopów było tylko 30% zestawu osobowego.

----------


## daggulka

> no i określić się już jednoznacznie
> by wypadało...


no, fajnie by było coby wiedzieć już na pewniaka kto będzie   :Roll:  

natomiast jeśli chodzi o kasę  .... czas jest do piątku 11 września - wtedy już wszystka kasa powinna być u mnie na koncie jak potwierdzenie uczestnictwa w imprezie (za wyjątkiem Gawla i osób z Nadarzyna które pieniążki  dadzą bezpośrednio Gawlowi) 

super by było, gdyby wszyscy wcześniej potwierdzili na priv albo na wątku kto jedzie a kto nie ... żeby podać Pani Osińskiej  orientacyjną ilość osób ....

tak gdzieś myślę pod koniec przyszłego tygodnia powysyłam jeszcze standardowego maila "przypominającego" forumowiczom którzy nie przeleją do tego czasu pieniędzy- bo może się zdarzyć że komuś umknie termin ostatecznej wpłaty i będzie problem  :Wink2:  
czy są jakieś pytania? 


Wykrot .... kurrrde ...ja nie planuję żadnego programu   :ohmy:  ... ma być luz centralny - tak ludziska chcą    :Lol:

----------


## wykrot

> Wykrot .... kurrrde ...ja nie planuję żadnego programu   ... ma być luz centralny - tak ludziska chcą


Mnie chodziło o menu, alem się pomyliłem. Żadnegto programu nie oczekuję.
A tak na marginesie to kawałek programu było, bo był konkurs na jedzenie arbuza na czas. WYGRAŁEM. Dostałem szampana, alem go nie pił. Ci co pili, tom ich spod stołów potem wyciągał.

----------


## daggulka

dobra - mientka jezdem , się ugnem  :Roll:   ...możemy zrobić jeden  konkurs na czas: kto wypije więcej piwa w ciągu 5 minut   :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> dobra - mie ...może... zrobić jeden... na czas... w ciągu 5 minut


Co to za konkurs?!   :Roll:   :Lol:   Czy aby będzie jakowaś nagroda?  :oops:   :cool:   :Wink2:  . 
Zgadzam się z przedmówcami, że każden jeden powinien się podkreślić!  :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## daggulka

nagroda , nagroda .... kurrrrde ... no coś wymyślę   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

19 dni do imprezy   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## gawel

No dobra prosze sie dopisywać kto jeszcze chetny bo niedługo odpalamy tzn dokonujemy płatnosci  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> *KTO MOŻE - POMÓŻCIE MAMIE  TOSI .....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał ponury63
> 
> ...

----------


## pmajewski

> dobra - mientka jezdem , się ugnem   ...możemy zrobić jeden  konkurs na czas: kto wypije więcej piwa w ciągu 5 minut


tylko z skąd wziąć taką ilość piwa  :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

jezzzuuu ...to takie ilosci?   :ohmy:   ja w 5 minut to bym góra dwa wypiła   :Roll:

----------


## Grażyna1966

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> *KTO MOŻE - POMÓŻCIE MAMIE  TOSI .....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mam 0 Rh+ Gdzie należy oddac krew?

----------


## daggulka

podaję link do komentarzy dziennikowych Tosinki

http://forum.muratordom.pl/uzytkownik28043.htm

na ostatniej stronie Tośka pisze, żeby się wstrzymać bo dziś pojedzie do szpitala i wszystkiego się dowie ... obserwuj jej komentarze , na pewno napisze jeśli będzie potrzebować  :Wink2:  

problem tkwi w tym, ze Tosia - bardzo fajna i skromna notabene osoba - napisała w/w prośbę 28 sierpnia w piątek .... ale napisała tylko w komentarzach  swoich  i wszystkim umknęło , nikt nie zauważył   :oops:  .... moderator dopiero dziś zauważył i przekleił .... 

no i się zaczęła panika .... na szczęście Tosia napisała dziś kilka słów żeby nas uspokoić  i teraz czekamy na wieści co i jak dalej   :Roll:  

*dlatego - kochani , ja juz o tym pisałam ..... ale napisze i tu:
jeśli ktoś potrzebuje pomocy , jeśli zagrożone jest czyjeś zdrowie i życie to nie ma miejsca na skromność i nieśmiałość - 
zakłada się wątek dupnymi literami pisany tam gdzie najwięcej ludzi zagląda :
na wymianie doświadczeń lub na wnętrzach żeby jak najwięcej ludzi przeczytało i można było pomóc  *

----------


## Grażyna1966

Acha ...no też mi przykro sie zrobiło i jakos ciężko na sercu bo dzisiaj po przerwie moze 3 razy weszlam na forum zaglądam gdzie coś ciekawego, czytam sobie o imprezce, z myslami się bije czy może i by ja..aż dochodze na koniec a tu taki post ... :sad:

----------


## daggulka

kochana ...nieszczęścia chodzą po ludziach - zawsze tak było .... i dlatego trzeba sobie nawzajem pomagać   :big grin:  

a na spotkanie - bardzo zapraszam .... 
okazja do poznania osobistego wspaniałych ludzi   :big grin:

----------


## Grażyna1966

Że WSPANIAŁYCH !!! to wiem , jednak nie wiem czy dam rade przeskoczyć niektórych problemów, jak coś to zdeklaruje sie jeszcze )

----------


## daggulka

ok, max. termin zadeklarowania się i  wpłaty pieniążków to 11 września   :big grin:

----------


## Grażyna1966

To już zdążyłam przeczytać wczesniej  :smile: )) miło by było poznac nowe mordeczki )

----------


## daggulka

no pewnie, że tak   :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ot takie życie. A wracając do meritum wątku to smoki piją jak smoki  :Lol:   :Wink2:  .
Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## daggulka

> Ot takie życie. A wracając do meritum wątku to smoki piją jak smoki   .
> Pozdrawiam  .


to chyba inne smoki .... bo ja to strasznie słabą głowę mam ...taki wiesz - wybrakowany ze mnie smok   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... ja w 5 minut to bym góra dwa wypiła


Dwa piwa w 5 minut to wybrakowany smok?!   :Roll:   :Lol:   Ja bym powiedział, że to smok żłopopij   :Lol:  . A co będzie jak Ty jakowegoś barana z grilla skosztujesz?  :Roll:   to i beczka pęknie  :Wink2:   :Lol:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## daggulka

kurde ... może faktycznie przesadziłam .... wody bym wypiła litr w 5 minut ...ale piwa to chyba sama nie wiem - nigdy go na czas nie piłam    :Roll:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

*odliczanie:  18 dni .....*  :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

Witejta niedopite ludziska!  :big grin:  
Kurna, wakacje się skończyły i szkoła zaczęła... buuuuuuuuu.....

----------


## daggulka

Reeeetrooooo  ..... jaaaaa Cie norrrrrrrmalnie ..... oberwiesz , zobaczysz   :oops:   :Evil:  
jak mogłeś ignorować tak długo moje wiadomości na priv i moje wołanie na wewontku wołającym?  :sad:  

ja myślałam, ze Ty się obraziłeś , że coś Ci się stało .... Ty wiesz , ze ja czarnowidzka jestem   :oops:  

no ale - wreszcie jesteś ... wybaczam i na imprezę prywatną w Ruścu z mnóstwem fajnych ludzi zapraszam   :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

> Reeeetrooooo  ..... jaaaaa Cie norrrrrrrmalnie ..... oberwiesz , zobaczysz    
> jak mogłeś ignorować tak długo moje wiadomości na priv i moje wołanie na wewontku wołającym?  
> 
> ja myślałam, ze Ty się obraziłeś , że coś Ci się stało .... Ty wiesz , ze ja czarnowidzka jestem   
> 
> no ale - wreszcie jesteś ... wybaczam i na imprezę prywatną w Ruścu z mnóstwem fajnych ludzi zapraszam


sorry, dorwałem się do komputra jeden, jedyny raz, a i to juz po dwóch minutach mnie wyrzucili. Nie miałem jak odpisać. No, ale przeca uprzedzałem, że znikam na dwa miesiące.
Dzięki za zaproszenie, ale z terminami mi coś nie tak.
Ale pił z wami będę!  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Stasiu ...napisałeś, ze " jakiś czas" Cie nie będzie ...nie pisałeś, że na całe dwa miechy Cię gdzieś wciągnie   :oops:   :Lol:  

no ale najważniejsze, że wrócileś   :Wink2:  

a spotkanko widzę jak zwykle tradycyjnie ... wirtualnie z nami przed własnym kompem będziesz opijał   :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

może wam jakiś wierszyk ułożę...
a tak na marginesie, będziecie mieć komputra na spotkaniu?

----------


## daggulka

no coś Ty ..... pociągiem jadę ... przeca laptoka targać z sobą nie będę   :Roll:  

ale może ktoś inny zabierze?  :Roll:  

w każdym razie zdjęć bedzie multum ...chopaki zapowiedzieli sesję   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak, tak będzie sesja: przywitanie smoczycy, adorowanie smoczycy, oddanie smoczycy ..................................................  ................. należnej czci i pożegnanie smoczycy!   :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   Ot taki prywatny raut   :Lol:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## daggulka

Andrzej ...bój Ty się boga....boszszszz.... sie na mnie uwziął no   :Roll:   :oops:  ... co Ty masz do tej smoczycy, no   :Roll:  
ja tam prosta baba ze wsi jezdem .... na adorowaniu się nie znam- pewnie nie rozpoznam , więc lepiej niech się nikt nie wychyla profilaktycznie   :oops:   :Wink2:  
a poza tym nie sama smoczyca babą tam będzie ...powiem więcej: smoczyca wśród pozostałych to  najmniej urodziwa   :Lol:  

a że prywatny ? jak zwał tak zwał .... ja tam po prostu  lubię z fajnymi ludźmi imprezować :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ja tam się Boga nie boję bo on w swojej ku mnie dobroci i wyrozumiałości wszystko mi wybacza!   :Roll:   :Wink2:   Zaleca mi też abym te zakompleksione baby niższego stanu dowartościował  :big grin:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## cieszynianka

> Witejta niedopite ludziska!  
> Kurna, wakacje się skończyły i szkoła zaczęła... buuuuuuuuu.....


"Gzieżeś to bywał ....?"
Co to do szkoły Cię wysłali   :ohmy:  

Smutno bez Ciebie było   :Roll:

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> Witejta niedopite ludziska!  
> Kurna, wakacje się skończyły i szkoła zaczęła... buuuuuuuuu.....
> 
> 
> "Gzieżeś to bywał ....?"
> Co to do szkoły Cię wysłali   
> 
> Smutno bez Ciebie było


bywałem na wiesi, tam, gdzie to już wrony zawracają, bo koniec świata widać z góry. A że wiesia zabita dechami, to i komputrów nie ma.  Zresztą, łone z tej wiesi to nie wiedzą nawet, że my do Unii weszły, a nawet że Amerykany na księżycu kiedyś byli.
Ale księżycówkę mają.... cymes! palce lazać!

----------


## daggulka

*17 dni do imprezy ....*   :big grin:  

czy ktoś chętny dołączyć?  :smile:

----------


## Barbossa

no właśnie, wbijać na inprę, w kupie raźniej

warunki do inprezowania (w każdych warunkach pogodowych) i późniejszego odpoczynku są
zarówno na miejscu jak i w okolicy
więc nie ma co się stresować i zasłaniać się innymi planami

----------


## tomkwas

Hmmm. ... ciekawe czy będzie kapusta ....?

----------


## daggulka

> Hmmm. ... ciekawe czy będzie kapusta ....?


Barbossa byłby niepocieszony gdyby nie było ....   :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

o matulu

tylko nie ta, co była poprzednio, źle mi sie skojarzyła i to z pewnością nie ze względu na spożycie płynów rozweselająco-upodlających

----------


## daggulka

szczerze powiem, że nie wiem czy bedzie kapustka ... ale bedzie mnóstwo innego pycha żarełka i jak ostatnio przez ścisniety ze stresa żółądek ino zupke pochlipałam ...tak teraz se dam czadu ...   :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

> szczerze powiem, że nie wiem czy bedzie kapustka...


A mnie wcale o konsumpcję nie idzie, tylko mocno jestem ciekaw jak mogła zaszkodzić .... Po poprzedniej imprezie (na której nie byłem  :sad:  ) Barbossa mocno mnie ubawił półsłówkami o skutkach jej użycia. Takiego czy innego....  :wink:

----------


## daggulka

boszszszzz... sie kapusty przyczepili   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

Lepsze to niż się Smoczycy cięgiem czepiać  :wink:

----------


## daggulka

> Lepsze to niż się Smoczycy cięgiem czepiać


a kto się czepia ...kto?   :ohmy:  
nazwiska prosze, nicki szybko mi tu podawać  ... a ja wezme latarke i po oczach im ....    :Evil:   :Lol:  

albo lepiej ... niech się od razu sami przyznają ...będzie niższy wymiar kary   :big grin:  

p.s. Andrzejowi W. odgórnie wybaczam ..... dowartosciować mnie próbował  ino  :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

No inaczej się nie da. Ja też mu wybaczam. Przecie "Każdemu wolno koooochać ...."  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

kurrrde - już tylko nieco ponad 2 tygodnie do imprezy ... 
a ja nadal nie mam się w co ubrać   :Roll:  
co gorsza: nie mam kiedy na sklepy wyskoczyć ... 
sama w robocie jak ten palec musze kwiiczeć jak bozia przykazała do 17   :oops:   :Evil:

----------


## Barbossa

Paco Dresa polecam

----------


## daggulka

> Paco Dresa polecam


nie wiem, czy to tylko zbieg okoliczności ...ale jak wpisze w google _paco dress_  to mi się same kiecki wyswietlają

----------


## Barbossa

mniej więcej o coś takiego chodziło
i nie muszą być Rity

----------


## daggulka

ufffff ...wole takie cuś niż kiecke   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

a'propos

wiecie o co chodzi z "Ritą" ?
no chyba, że wszyscy wiedzą, więc proszę o wstrzemięźliwość w odpowiedzi, choćby chwilową

----------


## retrofood

> a'propos
> 
> wiecie o co chodzi z "Ritą" ?
> no chyba, że wszyscy wiedzą, więc proszę o wstrzemięźliwość w odpowiedzi, choćby chwilową


Wiem. Lektorat z nią miałem.

----------


## daggulka

ja nie wiem  :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

no dowiem się, czy mam umrzeć w niewiedzy?  :Roll:

----------


## cieszynianka

> ja nie wiem


Ja też nie wiem   :ohmy:  
Ale mnie to nie było na ostatnim spotkaniu   :Roll:

----------


## Barbossa

ano to było tak (choć pewnie to temat z brodą, taki "hak" na towarzyszy )

byli my w Soczi
pośród biedniejszych (wtedy jeszcze radzieckich) ludzi byli i tacy bogatsi
a że spotkaliśmy takiego, co miał na sobie markowe ciuchy
pokazując na jego buciory z napisem Puma, poprosiliśmy
aby powiedział co jest napisane
on mówi: "Puma"
my do niego mylisz się, przeczytaj jeszcze raz
on mówi ponownie : "no Puma"
a my: nie znasz języka ojczystego? przeca to "Rita"
i to na tyle

jeżeli ktoś nie jarzy, to znaczy że nie uczył się ruskawa jazyka i nie poniał szutki

Puma czytając po "rusku" wymawia się Rita, ot i wsio

a łacha sobie darliśmy z kogo się tam dało  :Smile: 
to taki mój skromny wkład w obalenie komunizmu

----------


## daggulka

teeeeee......faktycznie   :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

"mama" to "tata" a TATA to indyjska marka samochodu  :big grin:   ot takie kuriozalne niuanse językowe  :Roll:   :Wink2:  . A w czeskim jeszcze więcej. Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Andrzejowi W. odgórnie wybaczam .....


Wybaczyny odgórnie i ze zrozumieniem przyjęte  :Wink2:   :Lol:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## daggulka

*16 dni do imprezy .........*   :big grin:

----------


## coolibeer

Dobra kurna chata trza wpłacić cuś  :smile:  Ta praca mnie wykończy... 

Czy jest ktoś chętny aby mnie odebrać z Dworca przed imprezą? Bardzo by było fajnie jechać z kimś a nie jakimś Busikiem  :smile:   Termin obrony mam przełożony i mogę wreszcie się odprężyć pijąc z załogą G  :smile: 

łoślepłem już chyba na starość bo nie widzę listy chętnych  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

pewnie, że będzie ktos mógł z dworca zabrać sirotki ...sama teraz taką bede , więc na kolanach będe błagać żeby ktos się zgodził ... pozwalam Ci sie dołaczyć   :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

> pewnie, że będzie ktos mógł z dworca zabrać sirotki ...sama teraz taką bede , więc na kolanach będe błagać żeby ktos się zgodził ... pozwalam Ci sie dołaczyć



O której będziesz w StolYcy  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Tym pojadę:

z Zebrzydowic przez Czechowice-Dziedzice do Warszawy Centralnej -czas jazdy 4.22 h , 1 przesiadka 
odjazd o 7.28 
w Czechowicach Dziedzice o 8.04 , przesiadka, odjazd 8.10 
na miejscu o 11.50 

o 11.50 - jak zdążę sie przesiąść ( a zauważ , ze mam tylko na to 6 minut) ...a jak znam swoje zezowate szczęście, to mogę nie odnaleźć własciwego pociągu przesiadkowego   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

Częstochowa Osobowa - Warszawa Zachodnia		
19.09.09 odj  10:04  przyj   *12:54*  
Kawa będzie Daga więc jak coś czekaj na mnie  :big tongue:

----------


## daggulka

no pewnie, że mogę poczekać ...dla mnie nie problem ...se plecla kupie na dworcu jak prawdziwa sirotka , kawę i se przycupne gdzieś na ławce z boczku coby się nikomu złemu w oczy  nie rzucić  :Roll:   ... kurcze ... jak ja się znajdę na takim dupnym dworcu   :ohmy:   :oops:   :Lol:  
jakoś se poradzę ... numer do Ciebie mam - jakos sie tam znajdziemy   :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

HardRockCaffe w Złotych Tarasach najlepsze miejsce albo jedna z wielu kafejek  :smile:  Po co siedzieć na dworcu i wąchać ta smrody  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

boszszszz... to taka obrazowa przenośnia ino była ....   :Roll:  
pewnie, że pójde do jakiejś knajpki na kawe .... ale precla i tak se kupie   :big tongue:

----------


## Barbossa

> HardRockCaffe w Złotych Tarasach najlepsze miejsce albo jedna z wielu kafejek  Po co siedzieć na dworcu i wąchać ta smrody


czyli jednak Duża Gitara....

----------


## daggulka

a gdzie toto co coolibeer napisał? nazwa mi sie podoba  :oops:   :Roll:  
to gdzieś niedaleko dworca jest?

----------


## coolibeer

Tak wyjdziesz z dworca i widzisz duża gitarke wbitą do ziemi  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

acha ...juz mi się podoba ...to tam bede czekac   :big grin:  
teraz to już tylko musimy dorwać chętnego który nas zabierze stamtąd kole godziny 13.00-14.00 i zawiezie do Ruśca   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

albo se pozwiedzamy   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

*acha - apel do ludzisków ..... potrzebujemy cos grającego ... jakąś miniwieżę czy cuś odtwarzające płyty mp3 ....  
coolibeer nagra mp3 ... bo obiecał   
ale trza nam sprzętu odtwarzającego .... czy ktoś kto jedzie samochodem mógłby ze sobą zabrać ?*

----------


## Barbossa

> Tak wyjdziesz z dworca i widzisz duża gitarke wbitą do ziemi


a tuptać w stronę PEKINU (czyli Daru Wielkiego Wodza dla bratniego narodu)
jak nikt się nie zadeklaruje, to ja was zgarnę (oby szofer się nie buntował   :big grin:   )
jednakże jeżeli ktoś może bezproblemowo to zachęcam

co do grania to kicha, żadnego jamniora nie mam, co by mp3 odtwarzał, a nawet cokolwiek, po prostu u mnie niet takiego ustrojstwa

----------


## daggulka

Gawel mi wspominał, ze bedzie w Wawie w ta sobote i bedzie mógł nas zabrać ..... jeszcze duzo czasu ...cus się wymyśli  jakby cuś  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał coolibeer
> 
> Tak wyjdziesz z dworca i widzisz duża gitarke wbitą do ziemi 
> 
> 
> a tuptać w stronę PEKINU (czyli Daru Wielkiego Wodza dla bratniego narodu)


o czym Ty do mnie rozmawiasz?  :ohmy:   ... równie dobrze możesz do mnie po chińsku   :Roll:   ...... nie znam wcale Warszawy i nie wiem co to PEKIN   :ohmy:  
ale jak dojrzę gitarę to będę wiedzieć gdzie się kierować ... ewentualnie zapytam kogoś o knajpę z gitarą jak zabłądzę   :Lol:  


*PONAWIAM :  CZY  KTOŚ  MOZE  POMÓC W  KWESTII  SPRZĘTU ODTWARZAJĄCEGO   MJUZIK ?*

----------


## TINEK

Witam
Ja przyjadę furą, ale za bardzo nie mam co zabrać, tylko taki grajek typu jamnik co se w kuchni stoi, jak nic nie będzie to mogę toto zabrać
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## sSiwy12

Przeca od bidy, to wystarczy autko i otwarte szyby.  :Lol:  
No dla przyzwoitości, określenie wymaganego nośnika: płytka czy karta pamięci, a może USB.

----------


## Barbossa

[quote="daggulka"]


> Napisał coolibeer
> 
> Tak wyjdziesz z dworca i widzisz duża gitarke wbitą do ziemi 
> 
> 
> a tuptać w stronę PEKINU (czyli Daru Wielkiego Wodza dla bratniego narodu)


o czym Ty do mnie rozmawiasz?  :ohmy:   ... równie dobrze możesz do mnie po chińsku   :Roll:   ...... nie znam wcale Warszawy i nie wiem co to PEKIN   :ohmy:  
ale jak dojrzę gitarę to będę wiedzieć gdzie się kierować ... ewentualnie zapytam kogoś o knajpę z gitarą jak zabłądzę   :Lol:  

no nie wiedz co Wielki Wódz zza Buga podarował bratniemu narodowi?
PEKIN czyli PKiN

----------


## daggulka

Barbossa ... kolego drogi ... nie zapominaj , że ja baba z samego połednia kraju jezdem i średnio mnie obchodzi co Wy tam w tej swojej Warszawie macie i jak to nazywacie ..... tak, że nie dziw się , że nie kumam tych Waszych sktutów myślowych bo u nas cołkiem inkszej jezd   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

jakbym Ci powiedziała:* fusekle* to nie wiem czy byś skleił że to skarpetki , a na ten przykład *ancug* że to garnitur albo *aszynbecher*- popielniczka    :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

gdybyś napisał  PKiN - pewnie bym skojarzyła   :big tongue:  

Tak, że o Warszawie to mnie łopatologicznie trza - nia znam miasta , nie znam miejsc, nie znam zwyczajów .... poniał?  :Lol:  

TINEK - się nie kłopotaj .... tak czy siak  się załatwi  :Wink2:  

sSiwy12 - widziałam Twoją brykę ...zmieściłby się w niej piec Marschala .... więc pewnie głośniki niewiele mniejsze masz    :Wink2:  ... jeśli nikt się nie zobowiąże dotargać sprzętu to skorzystamy z Twojej propozycji .... na pen drive nagra coolibeer jakieś kawałki i .... finito   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## sSiwy12

Ale jest jeden problem - u mnie tylko płyta i nie wiem czy czyta M...
I ewenutalnie drugi, bo nie wiem jeszcze jak i czym dojadę - cały czas dogrywam "logistykę"  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

czyli jednak wracamy do punktu wyjścia   :Wink2:  
ja mam miniwieżę ...tylko jak ją zatargać do Wawy pociągiem targając w drugiej ręce torbę z: ciuchami,butami,  ręcznikami, przyborami, kosmetykami, suszarką, identyfikatorami, smokami dla naszych forumowych dzidziusiów   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

nie da rady   :Roll:  

ale się nie martwmy .... zapukam do takich drzwi które nam pomogą w temacie    :Wink2:

----------


## Barbossa

strzała wskazuje gitarrę

chyba   :big grin: 

swoją drogą fotosik na psy schodzi, coraz mniejsze foto można dawać :-/


 może trochę lepiej widać   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

dam se radę ... język w gębie w razie czego mam jeszcze   :Roll:   :Lol:  ... ale miło, że pomagasz   :big tongue:

----------


## wykrot

mogę wziąć parę płyt, ale to zwykłe CD z piosenkami sprzed 20 - 40 lat. I to polskimi. Będą przydatne?

----------


## daggulka

pewnie, bierz .... jak się nie przyda to nie użyjemy najwyżej   :Wink2:   :big grin:  

kurcze .... stara doopa ze mnie od zawsze słuchająca czegoś innego ...więc i te aktualne rewelacje muzyczne w stylu _ umc umc umc_  do mnie nie przemawiają ... aczkolwiek jak na zlocie zdzierżyłam - tak teraz zdzierżę jeśli takie będzie życzenie ogółu   :Wink2:  

ale fajnie byłoby posłuchać w ramach odpoczynku ucha także czegoś właśnie rockowego na ten przykład   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

kuchnia, *daggulka*, uważaj bo jak ci zwiną asfalt jak poniżej, to możesz nie dojechać!

----------


## daggulka

asfalt mogą zwijać ..... ja jadę torami   :big tongue:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

LOT-em bliżej  :Roll:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## Coobah

cholera, gdybym jechał to zabrałbym ze sobą w mojego kombiacza wzmaczniaczyk i dwie kolumny metrowej wysokości (każda po 350 W)  :smile:

----------


## coolibeer

daga dokładnie mapka barbossy jest ok tu masz zbliżenie co masz w punkcie strzałki  :smile:  złóż do kupy i trafisz na pewno  :smile: 





A tutaj masz widok dworca i złote tarasy  :smile:  A Hard Rock Caffe jest właśnie tutaj 


tutaj widać  :big tongue:

----------


## daggulka

> cholera, gdybym jechał to zabrałbym ze sobą w mojego kombiacza wzmaczniaczyk i dwie kolumny metrowej wysokości (każda po 350 W)


to przyjedź ... w czym problem?  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

dzięki, chopaki ... trafię na pewno   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Jestem bezczelna i ludziskom na priv wysłałam zapytanki o ten sprzęt muzyczny ..... a jesli nikt nic nie ma , to ja mogłabym swoją miniwieżę  wziąć - już mi powstał w głowie pewien niecny plan - ale szczegóły jeszcze nieustalone    :big grin:  .
Więc jesli ktoś mógłby pomóc z miejscowych ewentualnie mobilnych uczestników w kwestii sprzętu muzycznego - będe wdzięczna   :big grin:  .

*Luuuuudzie .... wiecie, ze jeszcze tylko 2 tygodnie do imprezy???!!!    * 

*zapisywac sie proszę - kto jeszcze zwleka*   :big grin:  

dla tych którzy nie wpłacili jeszcze wyśle niebawem standardowego maila proszącego o potwierdzenie uczestnictwa i jeszcze raz podam dane do przelewu - gdyby ktoś zapodział   :big grin:  .... więc proszę sie nie gniewać za moją nahalność   :oops:   ... ale do spotkania już tylko 2 tygodnie  więc czas się określić na 100%   :big grin:  

max. termin wpłaty na konto to 11 września (piątek za tydzień) ponieważ musimy mieć czas żeby kasa do mnie dotarła ,żebym kasę przelała komu trzeba i zeby ten ktoś kasę zdążył przed spotkaniem z banku wypłacić   :Wink2:  - przeca nie będe z nią podróżować przez pół polski   :Lol:   :Roll:

----------


## Depi

Kurcze nie śledzę dyskusji - jaki sprzęt muzyczny trzeba?

----------


## retrofood

Ty też jesteś niedopity?

----------


## daggulka

Depi - jakikolwiek, kochany ... jakikolwiek   :Lol:  
a serio ...naprawde nie trza nam wiele ... jakąś wieże lub nawet miniwieżę, lub jakiś odtwarzacz z głośnikami ..... coś, co odtworzy nam płyty .... a jakby odtwarzał płyty mp3 to już byłby szczyt moich marzeń   :big grin:  ... ma być słychać mjuzik i tyle   :Roll:  
a faktycznie ...  Ciebie nie zmaltretowałam mailem na ten temat .... tylko nie czuj się pominięty przypadkiem ... po prostu po ostatniej sytuacji z meblami wolałam Ci tyłka nie zawracać   :oops:   :Roll:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Trza będzie zwabić na imprezkę "Janka muzykanta" i "Jankiela" albo świerszcze czy jakoweś cykady  :Roll:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## daggulka

nie bój nic .... miejscowe chopaki coś wymyślą .... nigdy się na nich nie zawiodłam   :Wink2:   :big grin:  
a nawet jesli się im nie uda tym razem  jakimś cudem  ... jest niejeden  plan awaryjny  :Wink2:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Plan awaryjny będzie taki, że ja zagram na nerwach albo na grzebieniu  :Roll:   :Lol:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## retrofood

Jutro w Nadarzynie jest pożegnanie "Lata z radiem" Jakby kto z nimi pogadał, to może by zostawili jaką kapelę do zlotu?  :big grin:  
Taż do Ruśca to rzut beretem...

----------


## daggulka

a wikt i opierunek dla muzykantów przez te 2 tygodnie to kto zapewni , hę?  :Lol:

----------


## Depi

Będę na pewno samochodem, więc sprzęt mogę jakiś wziąć. Tylko powiedzcie jaki, bo takie profesjonala jak coolibeer to ja nie mom  :sad: 

Wieża, piec gitarowy, jakiś mikrofon się może znajdzie...

----------


## daggulka

> Będę na pewno samochodem, więc sprzęt mogę jakiś wziąć. Tylko powiedzcie jaki, bo takie profesjonala jak coolibeer to ja nie mom 
> 
> Wieża, piec gitarowy, jakiś mikrofon się może znajdzie...


nie trza nam nic specjalnego .... tylko wieża  z jakimś głośnikiem.... widziałeś - terenu nie ma zbyt dużego pod wiatą - myślę, ze spokojnie wystarczy  :Roll:  ....i dziękuję Ci bardzo - a powiedz mi jeszcze czy jest coś , czego nie potrafisz załatwić ?   :cool:  bo już któryś raz z rzędu ratujesz sytuację   :big grin:  za co jestem Ci bardzo wdzięczna   :oops:   :smile:  

mikrofon - absolutnie nie .... ja przemawiać nie zamierzam - spotkanie centralnie na light     :big grin:  
a nawet jesli trza bedzie cuś głośniej dla całokształtu to wydzier mam odpowiedni ćwiczony systematycznie na rodzinie  :Lol:   - damy radę   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

*JESZCZE TYLKO TYDZIEŃ NA ZAPISY
KTO  CHCE  DOŁĄCZYĆ -  PROSZĘ   NIE  ZWLEKAĆ*   :big grin:  

*Każdy kto jeszcze nie wpłacił dostał standardowego maila z prośbą o 
potwierdzenie uczestnictwa w imprezie   .... czekam na informacje zwrotne*

----------


## daggulka

niedziela .... czas wolny   :big grin:  
wiecie co robię?
bawię się   :big grin:  
tworzę MP3 z muzyczką   :big grin:  - i normalnie śmieję się sama do siebie  :Lol:  

bo .... ponieważ dlategóż iż onegdaj nie potrafiłam się zdecydować co na daną płytkę wrzucić , to stwierdziłam, że pomieszam centralnie na maxa - całkowity extrem :  style,gatunki,  czasy, wykonawców - każdy natępny utwór będzie nie do przewidzenia i kompletną niespodzianką   :cool:   ....tak więc obok Perl Jeam może się znaleźć na ten przykład Shakira , a obok Stinga i Robbi Wiliamsa - Black Eyed Peas przeplatane Katerine , Dodą i Rudenko   :Lol:  ...oczywiście gdzieniegdzie przemycę ponadczasowy Perfect, Republikę , Kult czy nawet Róże Europy ze swoim _Zwierciadełkiem_  :Lol:  

alllle będzie miszung   :big grin:  

jeśli mieszanka okaże się nie do słuchania  :Lol:   ...i tu apel do coolibra - weź jakieś płytki z tym co aktualnie na czasie    :big grin: 


P.S. słucham jednego gatunku muzycznego i rzadko czegoś innego .... więc norrrrmalnie gały mi wychodzą słuchając na youtube różnych takich .... niezła jazda - na ten przykład to wpadło mi w ucho  :oops:   :big grin:  :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jx5T-...eature=channel

----------


## retrofood

A flaszkie wam podrzucić?

----------


## daggulka

> A flaszkie wam podrzucić?


no, ba......   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> A flaszkie wam podrzucić?


Przyjechać razem z flaszką   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> A flaszkie wam podrzucić?
> 
> 
> Przyjechać razem z flaszką


o....o...o... dobrze godo....   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

ale flaszkia ma kółka, przyjedzie sama...

----------


## cieszynianka

> ale flaszkia ma kółka, przyjedzie sama...


A Ty będziesz te kółka napędzał   :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> ale flaszkia ma kółka, przyjedzie sama...
> 
> 
> A Ty będziesz te kółka napędzał


Nie mogę przyjechać, niestety, ale flaszkę poturlam w waszą stronę. Zobaczymy czy się doturla.

----------


## daggulka

lepiej nie turlaj .... za duże ryzyko   :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

> lepiej nie turlaj .... za duże ryzyko


fakt, transporty giną po drodze...
wysłałbym gołębiem, ale co taki oknosracz uniesie...
cuś wymyślę później, teraz na czszeźwo jakoś nie idzie...

----------


## daggulka

retro ... ja dziś dopiero wyobraź sobie rozpakowałam worek ze zlotu ze wszystkimi rzeczami   :oops:   ...i znalazłam dyplom i przeczytałam wierszyk na dyplomie (zapewne Twój bo nikt inny takiego by nie wymyslił  :big grin:  ) ... się uśmiałam, ze masakra ... się chopie marnujesz   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

*JESZCZE TYLKO NIESPEŁNA TYDZIEŃ NA ZAPISY
KTO  CHCE  DOŁĄCZYĆ -  PROSZĘ   NIE  ZWLEKAĆ 

ZAZNACZĘ, IZ JEDNAK BĘDĄ NIESPODZIANKI ....PERSONALNE  
BĘDZIE KTOŚ (ALBO NAWET KTOSIÓW KILKA) KTO NIE CHCE SIĘ UJAWNIAĆ ŻEBY ZROBIĆ NIESPODZIANKĘ .... GWARANTUJĘ ŻE SCENKI OPADNĄ  
* 

*Każdy kto jeszcze nie wpłacił dostał standardowego maila z prośbą o 
potwierdzenie uczestnictwa w imprezie   .... czekam na informacje zwrotne*

----------


## retrofood

> retro ... ja dziś dopiero wyobraź sobie rozpakowałam worek ze zlotu ze wszystkimi rzeczami    ...i znalazłam dyplom i przeczytałam wierszyk na dyplomie (zapewne Twój bo nikt inny takiego by nie wymyslił  ) ... się uśmiałam, ze masakra ... się chopie marnujesz


ja tam nic nie wiem.

PS. A wypierz tam co nieco...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

boszszszsz... ciuchy wcześniej rozpakowałam  :big tongue:   ...tylko  papierowo-plastikowe rzeczy zostały: teczki, gadżety, identyfikatory , pudełka.....   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> retro ... ja dziś dopiero wyobraź sobie rozpakowałam worek ze zlotu ze wszystkimi rzeczami    ...i znalazłam dyplom i przeczytałam wierszyk na dyplomie (zapewne Twój bo nikt inny takiego by nie wymyslił  ) ... się uśmiałam, ze masakra ... się chopie marnujesz   
> 
> 
> ja tam nic nie wiem.


jassssne - a to co? :

FORUM TO JEST FAJNA ZGRAJA
I KOBITY MAJĄ JAJA
NIKT TU NIE GRA Z NIMI W KULKI
TO ZASŁUGA JEST DAGGULKI

WIELKIE DZIĘKI CI SMOCZYCO
NIECH NIE PŁONIE TWOJE LICO
BO MY ZAWSZE CIĘ KOCHAMY
DZIĘKI TOBIE ZLOT TU MAMY 

to kto to wymyślił w takim razie?   :Roll:   hę...... ? 
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

Ładne! A kto wymyślil - nie wiem.

PS. No, całe szczęscie, że ciuchy wyjęłaś wczesniej... miałabyś wspomnienie lata...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

hm...to ja Edzi zapytam ...ona mi wyjaśni tę zagadkę   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## gawel

> Gawel mi wspominał, ze bedzie w Wawie w ta sobote i bedzie mógł nas zabrać ..... jeszcze duzo czasu ...cus się wymyśli  jakby cuś


prawda   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

*12 dni do imprezy.....*   :big grin:

----------


## coolibeer

łoj łoj widzę że chyba impreza przebiegnie w atmosferze Hip Hopu Rymowanego  :wink:  Tego jeszce nie było  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

eee tam ...od razu hiphopu  :big grin:  

a serio ... Depi po raz wtóry uratował sytuacje i przywiezie sprzęt grający oraz  płyty ... tym już się martwić nie musimy   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

sie dowiedziałam ..... ognicho bedzie .... każdy dostanie własny osobisty patyk i se przypali własną osobistą kiełbasę   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

*czamu nas tak mało? zapisywać się, ludziska ....
nerwować się nie mogę bo kłopoty z ciśnieniem mam ostatnio   -
więc oszczędzać moje zdrowie proszę i nie czekać do ostatniej chwili  * 

*naprawdę super imprezka ....same osobistości forumowe przyjadą ..... zapraszamy  *

----------


## daggulka

*11 dni do imprezy.....*   :Wink2:  

co tu tak pusto ostatnio? ino mój paskudny awarat widać we wpisach   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

> naprawdę super imprezka ....same osobistości forumowe przyjadą ..... zapraszamy


Tak, tak. Osobistości przyjadą same.
A ja z żoną.  :wink:

----------


## daggulka

doooobreeee   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> naprawdę super imprezka ....same osobistości forumowe przyjadą ..... zapraszamy  
> 
> 
> Tak, tak. Osobistości przyjadą same.
> A ja z żoną.


Znaczy z osobistością   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## tomkwas

> Napisał tomkwas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


Tys prowda.  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

boszszszz... se wzięli do siebie, no   :Roll:  
zaś się źle wyraziłam i mi dogryzać _bendom_  :oops:   :Roll:  

no bo ja to w sensie ... że fajne ludziska przyjadą, no....   :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jechać?  Nie jechać? 
O to jest pytanie  :Roll:  .
Opryszczka na wardze  :cry: 
koniec z całowaniem  :sad:   :Mad:  
Bank kredytu nie dał  :cry:  
no i nima kasy  :Confused:  
Na ognisku każą
piec własne kiełbasy!  :oops:   :Mad:  
I tak se od rana
nad tem debatuję  :Roll: 
Doradź coś Smoczyco  :cool:  
bo się zdenerwuję  :Mad:  
Za tem jechać? Nie jechać?  :Roll:  
Jakaż Twoja rada?  :Roll:  
Pytałem obrazu   :ohmy:  
Lecz ten nic nie gada  :sad:  
Pytałem się lustra
a ono  odrzekło  :ohmy:  
Nie jedź na imprezkę  :sad:  
bo tam będzie piekło!  :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## Coobah

oj chętnie byśmy wpadli, ale niestety obecny budżet nie pozwala na "takie ekscesy"

Może na następną imprezkę zajrzymy...

----------


## daggulka

> Jechać?  Nie jechać? 
> O to jest pytanie  .
> Opryszczka na wardze 
> koniec z całowaniem   
> Bank kredytu nie dał  
> no i nima kasy  
> Na ognisku każą
> piec własne kiełbasy!   
> I tak se od rana
> ...


boszszszz... Andrzeju  nie podejrzewałabym o takie zdolności   :big grin:  

odpowiadając na pytanie - pewnie, że jechać   :big grin:  
kasa - rzecz nabyta ...dziś jest , jutro nie ma, potem zaś jest .... ogólnie wrzesień to ciężki finansowo - szkoła dzieciaków, i w ogóle ...   :Roll:  
no ale przeca nie zrobimy pożegnania lata w listopadzie   :Roll:  (choć ....hm...może warto przemysleć ...urodziny mam w listopadzie to może ...hm....   :Lol:  ) ... zartowałam   :Roll:  
w każdym razie - ja też wzięłam  se zwiększyłam debet w banku   :oops:   :Lol:   - a co tam - raz się żyje , może nie bedzie więcej okazji sie spotkać - a wspomnienia zostaną   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> oj chętnie byśmy wpadli, ale niestety obecny budżet nie pozwala na "takie ekscesy"
> 
> Może na następną imprezkę zajrzymy...


mam nadzieję, ze kiedyś jeszcze bedzie jakaś   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

*10 dni do imprezy*   :big grin:  

Andrzej ...Ty się nawet nie zastanawiaj ... ja nie chę słyszeć, że Cię nie będzie ... tak samo Eugeniusz , Adam_mk i pozostali zapisani na listę  :Roll:  oraz Ci jeszcze niezapisani  a _chcący_  :Wink2:  

jesli ktoś jeszcze chce dołączyć - niech się nie zastanawia tylko daje mi znać na priv albo w wątku   :Wink2:  

warto się , ludziska spotkać ,poznać,  odchamić, odreagować .... naprawdę warto -  niezapomniane przeżycie   :big grin:  

DLATEGO ZAPRASZAM   :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Andrzej ... ja ...  chcę ... Cię ... na priv... naprawdę warto -  niezapomniane przeżycie   
> 
> DLATEGO ZAPRASZAM


Takiemu zaproszeniu nie mogę odmówić!  :oops:   :Wink2:   :big grin:  !
Oj będzie się działo!!!  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## daggulka

zaś mnie tu kroi wypowiedzi ... i cóż to wyszło tym razem   :ohmy:   :oops:   :Lol:  

czyli co , Andrzejku - wpisywać na liste jako potwierdzona obecność?   :big grin: 
już wpisałam ... się cieszę niezmiernie , ze będziesz   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

*LUDZISKA .... 9 dni do imprezy*   :big grin:  

prosimy o informacje jesli ktoś jeszcze się wybiera .....   :big grin:

----------


## gawel

Nie badźcie wiśnie i sie zdecydujcie zapraszamy  :Wink2:  !

----------


## cieszynianka

No przecież się zdecydowaliśmy, nawet przed chwilą kasa się na to przelała   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Cieszka ...się cieszę bardzo   :big grin:  
bobiczek - kaj żeś jezd .... słyszysz? z Cieszką samochodem jadymy   :big grin:  trza szczegóły dogrywać ... podnoś zadek z wyrka i wyraź swoją radość   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

i prośba do wszystkich "zadeklarowanych" o jak najszybszą wpłatę na konto jesli ktoś jeszcze nie uiścił  .... dane do przelewu poszły w mailu jakiś tydzień temu  :Wink2: 
czas goni , ponieważ najpóźniej we wtorek muszę mieć całość kasy na koncie - żeby przelać docelowo ... termin ostateczny   :Roll:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Drodzy Przyjaciele!  :big grin:  
Smoczyca orzekła,
że jak nie przyjadę
to pójdę do piekła  :Roll:   :Evil:  
W świetle takiej groźby   :sad:   :ohmy:  
decyzja zapadła
lepiej sobie w Ruścu
posmakuję jadła  :Wink2:  
Miast się w czarnej smole 
w strasznym piekle smażyć   :Mad:  
lepiej z przyjaciółmi  :big grin:  
przy gorzałce gwarzyć  :Wink2:  
Lepiej poswawolić   :oops:  
do białego rana  :cool:  
Będzie co wspominać  :Roll:   :oops:  
imprezka udana!!!  :Lol:  
Pora do imprezki 
zacząć się sposobić  :cool:  
Spodnie wyprasować
gorzałkę dorobić  :Wink2: 
Pokój rezerwuję   :Roll:  
może się co trafi  :oops:   :cool:  
Trudno by okazji 
takiej nie przegapić  :Wink2:   :Lol:  
Precjoza w lombardzie  :cry:  
kasa podzielona  :smile:  
Osiem dych wpłacone  :Wink2:  
sprawa załatwiona  :big grin:  
No to do zobaczenia  :Wink2:   :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

nie no .... taki talent tu mamy i nic wcześniej o tym nie wiedziałam   :ohmy:   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

*Tak myślę sobie , że nie pomyślałam o tym, że ktoś po prostu może nie mieć konta , np. z wyboru ... znam takich - i bez konta w banku żyć można ....także ktoś może w takich godzinach pracować, ze nie na rękę mu do banku..... tak więc dopuszczam  przypadki kiedy ktoś potwierdza mi obecność i informuje, że 80 zł przywiezie ze sobą na spotkanie .*


*8 dni do imprezy ....*  :big grin:  

właśśśśśśśnie ... 8 dni do imprezy a moje super czerwone pasemka na moich 5 włosach zrobiły się ..... różowe   :ohmy:   :oops:  
nie wiem jak to zrobię (brak czasu) ...ale muszę iść do fryzjera   :oops:  ...przeca nie bede jak barbie z różowymi pasemkami paradowała   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

Wszystkie ważne informacje są na bieżąco przeze mnie uaktualniane  w pierwszym wpisie na pierwszej stronie tego wątku , ale chciałam przypomnieć jeszcze kilka najważniejszych informacji   :Wink2:  

1. Spotykamy sie 19 września w sobotę - w Ruścu w agroturystyce u Pani Osińskiej (adres i link do mapy na pierwszej stronie) ... schodzimy sie od godziny 16   :big grin:  

2. 80zł to opłata za pobyt , za wynajecie terenu ,ognicho z kiełbaskami,  za pyszne jedzonko , kawę , herbate do woli - ile kto zje , ile wypije  :big grin:  

3. nocleg + śniadanko dla chętnych kosztuje 50zł i płatne jest dodatkowo na miejscu.

4. Alkohol i napoje zimne w postaci np. coli przywozimy sami - z doświadczenia wiem , ze trza więcej niż zwykle (alkoholu  :Wink2:  )... impreza całonocna   :Wink2:  

I tyle w zasadzie ważnych rzeczy   :big grin:  


A ja mam taki pomysł ... jedzonka bedzie dużo .... ale nie bedzie słodkości   :oops:   ...  więc może by jakieś chętne  babeczki jakie niewymyślate i niepracoikosztochłonne ciacho upiekły , hę?   :big grin:  

Ze wszystkich możliwych talentów ten akurat mnie ominął  :oops:  ... ale jeśli myślicie, ze to dobry pomysł .... to niech ktoś upiecze ciasto (może z 3 brytfanki by stykły, mogą się babeczki podzielić która jakie  :Wink2:   ) ... a ja zaopatrze imprezke w chipsy biedronkowe od kytórych jestem uzależniona   :oops:   :Lol:  
naprawdę sama chętnie bym upiekła .... i obiecuje , że spróbuję upiec jedyne co potrafie a i tak nie zawsze mi wychodzi   :oops:   - murzynka   :big grin:  ... a jesli mi nie wyjdzie to nie przywiozę najwyżej   :Lol:  

Proszę obecne babeczki i pichcąco-piekących mężczyzn o ustosunkowanie się do w/w pomysłu   :big grin:

----------


## marzycielka_71

Bardzo chcemy z mężem przyjechać na tę imprezę!!!
Rany przeczytałam niedawno o tej imprezie i ponieważ nie piszę na forum, to nawet nie wiem jak się mam zapisać.
Na wszelki wypadek piszę tu i tam (czyli we wszystkich wątkach dotyczących tej imprezy).
Podajcie numer konta, dzisiaj wpłacę kasę za dwie osoby bez noclegu.
Mam nadzieję poznać to fantastyczne  towarzystwo - czytałam teksty powyżej.
Do zobaczenia, mam nadzieję!

----------


## daggulka

marzycielka_71 - kochana ...wszystkie newsy łącznie z numerem konta masz na priv   :big grin:  
zapraszamy   :smile:  

*do wszystkich zastanawiających się - kochani .... jeśli chcecie dołączyć , zdecydujcie sie  .... jakoś nagniemy terminy ...coś się wymyśli - tylko zgłoście mi chęć uczestnictwa , nawet jeśli miałoby to być w przyszłym tygodniu *

----------


## Barbossa

szlaban, tu i teraz
szacun musi być   :Confused:

----------


## daggulka

a coś Ty ...ja cały czas ludzi dopisuje jeszcze ... przeca ja nie mogę odmówić biednym spragnionym szaleństw duszyczkom   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> nie no ...


Bardzo dziękuję za wnikliwą i merytoryczną oceną moich wypocin   :Roll:   :Lol:  

P.S.
Uprzejmie informuję, że stanę popasem na nocleg. Oczywiście śniadanie w miłym towarzystwie no i obiad nie wykluczony  :Roll:   :big grin:  .
Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## daggulka

uprzejmie informuje, iz u Pani Osińskiej noclegów pod dostatkiem w pokojach 3,4,5-osobowych i wszyscy się zmieszczą, dlatego nie dzwonimy i nie rezerwujemy osobiście , ino tym razem hurtem ilość rzuci Pani Osińskiej Gawel na podstawie danych z listy obecności  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> szlaban, tu i teraz
> szacun musi być


Ty się nie dąsaj  ... wiem , wiem ... 
ja zawsze taka _mientka faja jezdem_   :oops:   ...termin podaje , a w ostatniej chwili mam na priv kilka wiadomości, że bardzo chciałby/chciałaby jechać ale rozstrzygnie się dopiero na przykład w czwartek   :Wink2:   ... no i co ja mam zrobić? bardzo chciałabym, zeby jak najwięcej osób było bo im więcej tym fajniej   :big grin:  ... no i odmówic też nie potrafie   :oops:  

*tak, że jak ktoś się zdecyduje na dołączenie do spotkaniowiczów , niech pisze na wątku albo mi na priv - ale kasę należy przelać najpóźniej w poniedziałek żebym zdążyła  puścić ją dalej .... jeśli ktoś się zdecyduje później czyli wtorek, środa , czwartek - to musi 80zł zabrać ze sobą na spotkanie i wtedy mi da ... ale i tak musi mi zgłosić obecność ....bo Pani Osińskiej trza podać konkretną liczbę osób   
w piątek juz zapisów nie przyjmujemy, ponieważ Piczman nie zdąży wykonać identyfikatora - ostateczny termin to czwartek* 

a Ty , Mariuszku (Ty wiesz , że o Ciebie mi chodzi   :big tongue:  ) zabieraj d.... w troki , i bez ściemy sie mi tu zapisywać perszingiem   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

*7 dni do imprezy , kochani*   :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

6
 :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## gawel

No właśnie  :Wink2:  , dlatego mam dobrą wiadomość dla niezdecydowanych pretekst pod tytułem "nie wiem czy mi coś nie wypadnie bo to jeszcze odległy termin" jest już jakby nieaktualny  :Lol:   i bardzo dobrze  :big grin:  . Dlatego ZAPRASZAMY !!!

----------


## daggulka

chopaki widzę przejęli obowiązek przypominalstwa ... i barrrrrrrrdzo dobrze ......

bo daggulka kaleka sierota obrzygana siedzi z nogą uniesioną wysoko po zabiegu rozcinania palucha , wyjęcia ciała obcego spod paznokcia w postaci wbitego patyka   :oops:  , wyłyżeczkowania miejsca i zszycia .... , siedzi , cierpi i modli się coby goiło się bez zarzutu bo jeśli jeszcze raz trza bedzie łyżeczkować (na co przygotował daggulkę Pan Chirurg  :Confused:  ) to daggulka nie pojedzie na spotkanie  :cry: 

ale mam nadzieję na optymistyczny scenariusz ... wiecie , ze ja po trupach .... wszystko i więcej  zrobię żeby być  .... i będę    :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

Bidula.  :sad: 
Ale nie ma tego złego co by na dobre nie wyszło. Z tańcowania nici...  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

no - z tańców nici  ... pewnie w tym momencie wielu spadł kamień z serca   :big tongue:

----------


## cieszynianka

> no - z tańców nici  ... pewnie w tym momencie wielu spadł kamień z serca


Bez przesady, na jednej nodze też można tańcować, kiedyś byłam na Sylwestrze z nogą w gipsie, to wiem   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> no - z tańców nici  ... pewnie w tym momencie wielu spadł kamień z serca


komu??   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  , czyli jednak nie jestem potrzebny   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> no - z tańców nici  ... pewnie w tym momencie wielu spadł kamień z serca  
> 
> 
> komu??    , czyli jednak nie jestem potrzebny


Jesteś potrzebny, będzie wywijać na jednej nodze i ktoś ją musi podtrzymywać   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## Piczman

*daggulka* a Ja sobie wczoraj dwójkę wybiłem i szczerbaty przyjadę   :ohmy:   :Mad:  

Uśmiechał się nie będę, no chyba że popiję i się zapomnę    :Lol:  

Tylko się ze mnie nie śmiejcie co ?   :Roll:

----------


## adam_mk

Przechodzę po pasach. Jeżdżę niezbyt szybko zachowując odstęp.
Jem rutinoskorbin.
Na razie jestem na chodzie...
Nie odpuszczę tego spędu!  :Lol:  

Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Ja wsiadłem na swoją Hondę ( CB 500 ), kasku nie założyłem bo do garażu chciałem tylko wjechać  :Evil:  
Rutinoskorbin dobry jest, ale mnie już nie pomoże   :cry: 

PS. To mamy już kulawą i szczerbatego, będzie co wspominać   :Lol:

----------


## adam_mk

Dla niechcących ujawniać swego widoku na zdjęciach trza jaką czapkę-terrorystkę załatwić...  :Roll:  
Wygląda na to, że będzie fajnie...  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Ja nawet taką mam, tylko oczy widać   :Wink2:  



Kto chce ?  :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

> Dla niechcących ujawniać swego widoku na zdjęciach trza jaką czapkę-terrorystkę załatwić...


Przednia koncepcja. Szkoda że o jedną imprezę za późno ... oooops

----------


## daggulka

> PS. To mamy już kulawą i szczerbatego, będzie co wspominać


kamień z serca ...nie bede jedyna kaleka   :big tongue:   :Lol: 

ja to nawet za dwie kaleki moge robić, bo po anatoksynie spuchło mi ramie ... boli jak cholera - ani ruszyć ...a tutaj w robocie trza siedzieć , bo z wolnego nici   :cry:

----------


## daggulka

* 5 dni, kochani*   :ohmy:   :Lol:  
kiedy to zleciało?  :oops:

----------


## gawel

Tak niestety życie za.....a az strach  :oops:  , jeszcze troche i sie z rana w lustrze nie poznam (co to za stary dziad???  :ohmy:  ), ale ma to i swoje dobre strony coraz szybciej od wypłaty do wypłaty   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

gaaaawel ...Ty niepoprawny optymisto   :big grin:  

ja się nie moge doczekać ...ten tydzień mnie wykańcza od poniedziałku .... najszczęśliwsza bedę w sobotni poranek kiedy to wsiądę z Cieszką do samochodu ... i zostawię za sobą te wszystkie kuźwa problemy   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

> gaaaawel ...Ty niepoprawny optymisto   
> 
> ja się nie moge doczekać ...ten tydzień mnie wykańcza od poniedziałku .... najszczęśliwsza bedę w sobotni poranek kiedy to wsiądę z Cieszką do samochodu ... i zostawię za sobą te wszystkie kuźwa problemy


No wsiadaj tylko nogi nie zapomnij obojetne w jakim stanie bedzie (noga oczywiście)  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

no przeca nie jest odpinana   :Roll:  ... a szkoda bo wtedy by sie taśmą skleiło i po zawodach ... a tak? czyszczenie , szycie , kombinowanie , ból niepotrzebny ....    :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> *daggulka* a Ja sobie wczoraj dwójkę wybiłem i szczerbaty przyjadę    
> 
> Uśmiechał się nie będę, no chyba że popiję i się zapomnę    
> 
> Tylko się ze mnie nie śmiejcie co ?


pod warunkiem, ze Ty się ze mnie nie bedziesz śmiał jak bede kustykać i ręka nie ruszać   :big tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## glowac

można się jeszcze dopisać?   :oops:  
Glowac x2 szt   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

można, można .....   :big grin:  
zaraz prześlę na priv dane do przelewu ... jeśli dziś uda Ci się kasę przelać przez internet - przelewaj ....jeśli nie ma takiej opcji to już nie przelewaj bo nie zdążę logistycznie nią rozporządzić przez internet, tylko dasz Gawlowi  do ręki za dwie osoby (160zł) na miejscu w Ruścu  :Wink2:  
acha - z noclegiem i sniadankiem czy bez?

----------


## TINEK

A ja mam kumulacje
jutro urlop = montaż okien huuuuura
w środę w delegacje i w piątek wieczorem w domu
sobota do WAS
w niedzielę wrócę
i kurde w poniedziałek z powrotem do  Warszawy z zoną do lekarza
no musże się w tę sobotę zresetować   :Wink2:  
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## daggulka

no nie ma innej opcji, Tinek ....jak mus to mus   :Lol:

----------


## TINEK

no oczywiście, już tej soboty się doczekać nie mogę, ale kurde nikogo nie znam, będę bardzo nieśmiały   :oops:

----------


## coolibeer

> ale kurde nikogo nie znam, będę bardzo nieśmiały


spokojnie nie bój żaby dagulka cię weźmie w obroty to będziesz śmiały  :big tongue:

----------


## TINEK

> Napisał TINEK
> 
>  ale kurde nikogo nie znam, będę bardzo nieśmiały  
> 
> 
> spokojnie nie bój żaby dagulka cię weźmie w obroty to będziesz śmiały


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał TINEK
> 
>  ale kurde nikogo nie znam, będę bardzo nieśmiały  
> 
> 
> spokojnie nie bój żaby dagulka cię weźmie w obroty to będziesz śmiały


w jakie zaś obroty?  :ohmy:   :Roll:  
nie ma co się stresować ....Tinek - nie bój .... bedzie ok   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

coolibeer i Depi .... nie bede miała tej mp3 ... młoda poległa na grypę i nie mam sumienia jej wykorzystywać do ściągania kawałków z neta    :oops:   :Roll: 
to weźcie co tam macie   :Wink2:

----------


## gawel

Ciebie to ktoś urzekł same jakieś pechowe sytuacje  :Evil:   :sad:  , musisz to odczynić i to szybko żeby coś złego się na prawdę nie stało

----------


## daggulka

ja nie umieć klątw i uroków odczyniać   :Roll:   :big tongue:  
ale ja i tak pojadę ... choćby na noszach   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

*4 dni ........*
 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Gosia-Anbudowa

> ja nie umieć klątw i uroków odczyniać    
> ale ja i tak pojadę ... choćby na noszach



wiedźma potrzebna od zaraz  :cool:   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

_odczyniam_  :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## Gosia-Anbudowa

oooooooooooooooo
i stronkę walnełam  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

No, Gosia ... jak poskutkuje to Cie ozłoce ...to ja może podam zakres co trza oczynić: 

laski coby mi wyzdrowiały bo obie mają zielone gile i bolące gardła i siedzą w domu opiekiując się sobą nawzajem (znaczy starsza sie opiekuje młodsazą w postaci opędzania sie od niej jak od  muchy  :Lol:  )   :Lol:  , 

noga coby mi sie zagoiła bo wczoraj przy zmianie opatrunku ukazał nam sie paluch czerwony i spuchnięty   :Confused:   , 

ramię coby mnie przestało napierniczać - bo sie odczyn zrobił o srednicy 15cm - i boli jak jassssny gwint że ręki nie mogę podnieśc do góry   :Roll:  

i jeszcze coby mojej fryzjerce udało sie dzis zdjąć z pasemek ten majtkowy róż i coby jakiś poczciwy kolor wyszedł   :oops:   :Lol:  

acha - i jeszcze żeby pracy było mniej , bo ja mam siedziec z nogą u góry ... a jak to wyglada jak do biura wchodzi klient a ja mam szwaje na biurku   :oops:  

i tyle chyba   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## Gosia-Anbudowa

> No, Gosia ... jak poskutkuje to Cie ozłoce ...to ja może podam zakres co trza oczynić: 
> 
> laski coby mi wyzdrowiały bo obie mają zielone gile i bolące gardła i siedzą w domu opiekiując się sobą nawzajem (znaczy starsza sie opiekuje młodsazą w postaci opędzania sie od niej jak od  muchy  )   , 
> 
> noga coby mi sie zagoiła bo wczoraj przy zmianie opatrunku ukazał nam sie paluch czerwony i spuchnięty    , 
> 
> ramię coby mnie przestało napierniczać - bo sie odczyn zrobił o srednicy 15cm - i boli jak jassssny gwint że ręki nie mogę podnieśc do góry   
> 
> i jeszcze coby mojej fryzjerce udało sie dzis zdjąć z pasemek ten majtkowy róż i coby jakiś poczciwy kolor wyszedł    
> ...




 :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
boszszsz  :Roll:  

tu cały zlot potrzebny  :ohmy:  
aleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :cool:  
popróbować można  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

Coś tam wymotam  :smile:  

Daga można jeszcze kogoś dopisać bo moja "pupa" chce jechać ale jutro mi da znać dopiero i pytam żebym potem nie błądził  :big tongue:

----------


## daggulka

coolibeer .... nie ma problem ... daj znać jak bedziesz zdecydowany - najpóźniej w czwartek  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

*do wszystkich pozostałych - najpóźniej w czwartek dac znać o przyjeździe .... 80-tkę po przyjeździe na miejscu uiścicie  *

----------


## Barbossa

i zabrać ze sobą parę schabowych...

----------


## daggulka

> i zabrać ze sobą parę schabowych...


tych w płynie? coooooś Tyyyy ...to nie schabowe tylko książki są ... najlepiej opasłe tomiska   :big tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## Depi

> moja "pupa" chce jechać


 :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

oj, boszszszz.... jedni mówią : koteczek, rybeńka, misiaczek, niunia .... a on tak se nazywa ... jak zwał tak zwał ...   :big tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> ja nie umieć klątw i uroków odczyniać    
> ale ja i tak pojadę ... choćby na noszach   
> 
> 
> 
> wiedźma potrzebna od zaraz    
> 
> _odczyniam_


Goooosia ...i co? kurrrde - chyba za mało odczyniałaś  :Roll:  ...przed chwilą wracając z pracy miałam bliskie spotkanie trzeciego stopnia z suszarką i  Panami mundurowymi   :oops:  


- Pan mundurowy z uśmieszkiem pod nosem: 
dzień dobry ...gdzie się Pani tak spieszy?

- ja ze zbolałą miną zbitego psa cichutko: 
do domu , dziecko mam chore a pracować trzeba   :sad:  

- Pan mundurowy (widać po minie , że mięknie) : 
a gdzie Pani pracuje?

- ja - z jeszcze bardziej zbolałą miną:
w biurze 

- Pan mundurowy :
proszę dowód rejestracyjny i prawo jazdy 

- ja szukam trzęsącymi się rękami prawie ze łzami w oczach podaję i mówię cichutko:
proszę 

- Pan mundurowy obejrzał , po czym: 
nie będzie się Pani już tak spieszyć?

-ja najbardziej przekonująco z zasmuceniem w  głosie:
obiecuję - nie będę 

- Pan mundurowy z szerokim uśmiechem :
to proszę jechać 

ja - odjeżdżając kawałek : yes, yes, yes.....   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

Gośka ...ja Cie prosze ...może Ty lepiej już nie odczyniaj    :ohmy:   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## Depi

> oj, boszszszz.... jedni mówią : koteczek, rybeńka, misiaczek, niunia .... a on tak se nazywa ... jak zwał tak zwał ...


Hm....   :cool:

----------


## coolibeer

nie jak zwał tak zwał tylko nie chciałem pisać dupa  :big tongue:

----------


## daggulka

> nie jak zwał tak zwał tylko nie chciałem pisać dupa


i co? jedzie?

----------


## Bramer

> nie jak zwał tak zwał tylko nie chciałem pisać dupa



chyba się pogrążyłeś...   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

oj .....czy to ważne jak kto nazywa ? ja znam takich co nazywają ofca albo mysza   :big tongue:   ... też nie jakoś specjalnie pieszczotliwie   :big tongue:   :Roll:   :Lol:  

ludzie - prosze zajrzeć do wątku o fotkach bo mi sie styki pala a cos trza ustalić  :Wink2:

----------


## Bramer

jak to ofca nie pieszczotliwie?   :Roll:  

toż to kojarzy się z taką_ mniam_ jagnięcinką

o myszach to coś Chef pisał, 
ale ja, to tutaj raczej nie miałbym kulinarnych skojarzeń  :big grin:  





a dupa?
d. to d.,  taki po prostu zwykły, zwyczajny _zaudziec_, no... takie zadupie...   :big grin:  







pozdrawiam_ niemogącychsię_ doczekać biesiadników

----------


## daggulka

ja tam nie wiem ....ale kiedyś to na ładne dziewczyny to sie mówiło : "niezła dupa"   :Roll:   :oops:   :big grin:

----------


## Bramer

nadal się mówi   :Roll:

----------


## gawel

najgorsze ze bez względu na płec jest chyba jak kolega lub kolezanka ze szkolnej ławy powie ci "dzien dobry"  :ohmy:  , kobiety odbieraja to chyba bardziej. Choociaz liczę się z tym że ktos mi na moje dziecko powie jaka ładna wnusia   :ohmy:   :Evil:

----------


## coolibeer

Niezła dupa, dupa, pupka, owca, mysza i inne takie tam nie jedzie niestety  :smile:  tzn ja się ciesze bo będę miał troszkę spokoju  :big tongue:  

Więc jest tak jak zgłaszałem ja  :smile:  Ciężko mi będzie dojechać ponieważ na 10 muszę być w Opolu więc najpóźniej będę o 16:45 w Wawie

----------


## Bramer

> Niezła dupa, dupa, pupka, owca, mysza i inne takie tam ...



to ja chyba za stary jestem   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

> Więc jest tak jak zgłaszałem ja  Ciężko mi będzie dojechać ponieważ na 10 muszę być w Opolu więc najpóźniej będę o 16:45 w Wawie


no co za maruda .... zobaczysz : za spóźnienie karniaki bedziesz musiał zaliczyć    :big tongue:  
a to co się zmieniło? bo miałes  byc kole południa w Warszawie?
trzaby capnąć kogos kto Cię z tej warszawy o tej godzinie dowiezie do Ruśca ... bo o ile godziny południowe problemem nie były bo Gawel bedzie kulał sie z tych godzinach w pobliżu - o tyle godzina 16.45 problemem się robi, ponieważ o godzinie 16 zaczynamy imprezę i większośc uczestników bedzie już na miejscu  :Roll:  
chyba , ze jest ktos kto z Warszawy bedzie jechał później i mógłby Cie odebrac o tej 17 z dworca - może zapytaj ludzi Warszawskich na priv....

----------


## gawel

z centralnego to w każdy tramwaj na okecie i do końca na pętle a z stamtąd to w jakaś trynde tzna autobus  do nadarzyna  z nadarzyna najwyzej cie odbiore szybciutko jak będzie dojeżdżał to dasz znać żeby nie czekać

----------


## daggulka

jest to jakieś wyjście , ponieważ: 
ostatnio impreza również była w sobotę i były takie korki, że niektóre osoby  dojeżdżały  z Warszawy ze 4 godziny  :ohmy:  
chyba , ze ktoś bedzie w tych godzinach (17) z Wawy jechał i może zabrać coolibra na imprezę .... jesli tak prosimy o wiadomość....

----------


## coolibeer

daga chodzi o to że promotorka napisała mi meila że mam jeszce poprawki do pracy jej podrzucić no i na 10 mam jej to przywieść  :smile:  A z Opola nie mam za wesołych połączeń do Wawki  :smile:  

Damy Rade

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Kontynuując debatę o czarodziejkach naszego życia to przypomnę, że o przybyszce z innej planety czyli o dziewczynie niebywałej urody mówiło się "dupa nie z tej Ziemi". W czasach studenckich jeden z kolegów o przechodzącej obok nie złej blondynce powiedział tak: "git mętlica w blond szparagach kopytkuje"   :Wink2:  .
Kochani my tu sobie tak gadamy (piszemy) a do IMPRESKI pozostało 65 godzin!!!!
Oj będzie się działo!!!  :Roll:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## sSiwy12

> ... A z Opola nie mam za wesołych połączeń do Wawki


Jak gdzieś coś nie dupnie, a prawdopodobieństwo coraz mniejsze, to będę jechał swoim wynalazkiem przez Opole. Mam wolne 3 miejsca, a tak mała ptica powinna się zmieścić    :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

NO! Niech ja tylko dorwę tego, co mi sprzedał ten cholerny katar. Normalnie nogi powyrywam....!!!  :Evil:

----------


## daggulka

> NO! Niech ja tylko dorwę tego, co mi sprzedał ten cholerny katar. Normalnie nogi powyrywam....!!!


 to mamy już kulawą  , szczerbatego i zasmarkańca ... znaczy komplit   :big tongue:   :Lol:  
ktoś jeszcze coś zgłasza? bo nie wiem czy sie nie starać o środki z uni celem dofinansowania kalek życiowych   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał coolibeer
> 
> ... A z Opola nie mam za wesołych połączeń do Wawki  
> 
> 
> Jak gdzieś coś nie dupnie, a prawdopodobieństwo coraz mniejsze, to będę jechał swoim wynalazkiem przez Opole. Mam wolne 3 miejsca, a tak mała ptica powinna się zmieścić


jaaaascieeee... coolibeer ... łap okazje póki nie ucieka - skontaktuj się na priv z sSiwy12   :Wink2:

----------


## Barbossa

> to mamy już kulawą  , szczerbatego i zasmarkańca ... znaczy komplit    
> ktoś jeszcze coś zgłasza? bo nie wiem czy sie nie starać o środki z uni celem dofinansowania kalek życiowych


czy pypeć na nosie się kwalifikuje   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
>  to mamy już kulawą  , szczerbatego i zasmarkańca ... znaczy komplit    
> ktoś jeszcze coś zgłasza? bo nie wiem czy sie nie starać o środki z uni celem dofinansowania kalek życiowych  
> 
> 
> czy pypeć na nosie się kwalifikuje


niby lżejszego kalibru ... ale dobra - postawisz piwo i bedziem kwita -  dołanczam   :Roll:   :Lol:  ...czyli jest w klubie sprawnych inaczej: 
kulawa z obolałą ręka (moge robić za dwóch)  , szczerbaty i zasmarkaniec i Pan z pypciem na nosie 


odnośnie piwa , to własnie wczoraj na zmianie opatrunku jak byłam -jeden Pan w przychodni ( kuźwa - wydziarany przystojniak zdecydoowanie z moim typie  :Roll:   :oops:  ) mnie zaprosił   :oops:  
 no bo oczywiście z wywieszonym jęzorem wpadam do przychodni jak zwykle spóźniona  z czego oczywiście zdaje sobie sprawe i pytam  .... który numerek wszedł, bo ja mam 7 ... no i ten Pan mówi: wszedł 8 , ja mam 9 ale jak pani pójdzie ze mna na piwo wieczorem, to Panią przepuszczę   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  )

czyli jak Gosia anbudowa nie odczynia to zaczeły sie dziać dobre rzeczy    :big grin:

----------


## gawel

a nie mowilem ze odczynic trzeba  :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

no ale na jak zaczła odczyniac , to mnie gliny złapały ..... no ale w końcu nie zabuliłam ...hm... to moze faktycznie lepiej niech odczynia ....   :Roll:

----------


## tomkwas

Ale zara ... teges ... no to jak? Poszłaś czy nie? Bo taka historia a ty pointy skąpisz.

----------


## daggulka

boszszsz... jak ja mówie brzydko ..."gliny"  ... przeca moja córka się na policjantke uczy  :oops:   :Roll:  ... troche szacunku, stara matko   :Lol:  
a własnie ... na rozpoczeciu roku wyobraźcie sobie Komendant miejscowej jednostki policji objął patronatem jej klasę (o profilu prawno-policyjnym) ... i powiedział im cos , co niektórym może sie sprawdzic w innym kontekście: 
_"od dziś Komenda będzie waszą drugą matką" _   :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Ale zara ... teges ... no to jak? Poszłaś czy nie? Bo taka historia a ty pointy skąpisz.


kurcze ...no nie poszłam w końcu .... coś Ty- kiedy ja mam iść ...przeca ja teraz na chroniczny brak czasu cierpię   :Roll:  
pewnie czekał    :oops:   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> "git mętlica w blond szparagach kopytkuje"


jaaaacieeee.... ale odjazd   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  




> Kochani my tu sobie tak gadamy (piszemy) a do IMPRESKI pozostało 65 godzin!!!!


*51 godzin......*  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

*50 godzin*   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

a ja dalej nie wiem w co się ubrać ... kupiłam sobie ostatnio pół szafy nowych ciuchów  i ... teraz to dopiero  nie wiem w czym jechać   :oops:

----------


## gawel

> *50 godzin*     
> 
> a ja dalej nie wiem w co się ubrać ... kupiłam sobie ostatnio pół szafy nowych ciuchów  i ... teraz to dopiero  nie wiem w czym jechać


weź drzwi od szafy i jedź  :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

bez obawy ... już skompletowałam   :big tongue:  ... klasyka jak zwykle - 
nie ma co szaleć   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## gawel

> bez obawy ... już skompletowałam   ... klasyka jak zwykle - 
> nie ma co szaleć


klasyka tzn co biała bluzeczka i granatowa spodniczka   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

barrrdzo zbliżona kolorystyka .... ino fason nie pasi ....nie spódniczka   :big tongue:

----------


## cieszynianka

> NO! Niech ja tylko dorwę tego, co mi sprzedał ten cholerny katar. Normalnie nogi powyrywam....!!!


W ogłoszeniach daj informację: "Oddam katar w dobre ręce"   :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A tak dokładniej to: "Oddam Katar ze stoczniami w dobre ręce"   :Lol:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> barrrdzo zbliżona kolorystyka .... ino fason nie pasi ....nie spódniczka


A co Ty do spowiedzi idziesz?  :Roll:   No cheba, że prosto po imprezce!   :Lol:   Uważaj żeby nie przywarła do Ciebie ksywka "Smoczyca grzesznica"  :Wink2:   :Lol:  .
Kochani 40 godzin i już!!! Oj będzie się działo!  :Roll:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## daggulka

a to do spowiedzi to na galowo się chodzi?  :ohmy:  
ale jak tak nalegasz - mogę Ci się wyspowiadać .... a co mi tam   :Lol:

----------


## coulignon

> A tak dokładniej to: "Oddam Katar ze stoczniami w dobre ręce"   . Pozdrawiam.


Nie smiejcie się. Katar to poważna choroba. Prawie wykończył ministra Grada. Chłop cudem ocalał.

----------


## tomkwas

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
E! Nie straszcie mnie. Zejść zaraz?
To ja może dam ogloszenie "Zabienie khatar na zabalenie płuc. BARDZO BILNE!!!"

----------


## daggulka

coś mi się zdo, ze więcej bedzie w klubie   :Lol:   ... prym wieść będą zasmarkańcy , za nimi bedzie Piczman scerbaty ...a tuz za nim dokuśtyka się smoczyca z bolącą łapą ana kńcu Barbossa z tym swoim pypciem na nosie czy cokolwiek innego on tam ma   :oops:   :Lol:  
ojjjj...ciekawie bedzie ....ciekawie   :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

W akademiku, to jak kogo co bolało, to stosował pocieranie flaszką.... :Roll: 
Pomagało!

Kupujesz flaszkę...
Potem opróżniasz...
Potem pocierasz nią to, co boli.... delikatnie...
UWAGA!
Flaszka ma być "świerza" i pusta...
Inaczej słabo działa...

Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Uwaga, uwaga, zrobiłem nowy projekt plakietki!

Jestem za tym żeby to była niespodzianka a więc nikt nie zobaczy wcześniej niż jutro o 16:00   :Wink2:

----------


## gawel

> Uwaga, uwaga, zrobiłem nowy projekt plakietki!
> 
> Jestem za tym żeby to była niespodzianka a więc nikt nie zobaczy wcześniej niż jutro o 16:00


No fajnie i dzieki wielkie ale projekt??  :ohmy:  , a wykonanie kiedy????

----------


## daggulka

Piczman .... oczywiście , ze nie nalegamy na opublikowanie .... jak niespodzianka to niespodzianka   :big grin:  

coś mi się zdo, ze tych niespodzianek .... w większości personalnych może być więcej, kilka osób pisało mi  na priv o niespodziankowej wizycie...ale to sę okaże - co z tego wyjdzie   :Wink2:  
w każdym razie ja do tych osób tu z tego miejsca i teraz pisze ( i one wiedza , ze to do nich pisze  :Lol:  ) ..... przyjeżdżajcie bez obaw tak jak rozmawialiśmy  ...impreza zamówiona z "naddatkiem" obecnościowym na 30 osób ....wszyscy  zostaną przygarnięci nawet jeslibedzie kilka więcej niż 30 - Pani Osińska jest przygotowana na taka ewentualność   :Wink2:   :big grin:  
w każdym razie - ja na Was lliczę ... Wy wiecie, tak ?   :Wink2:

----------


## Piczman

> No fajnie i dzieki wielkie ale projekt??  , a wykonanie kiedy????


No projekt, teraz muszę wszystkich pościągać ( obrazki) i zasuwam.
Ostatnio nic czasu nie miałem   :Roll: 

Dam radę    :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

Piczman ...no pewnie, że dasz radę  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

*do imprezy nieco ponad 30 godzin*   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> W akademiku, to jak kogo co bolało, to stosował pocieranie flaszką....
> Pomagało!
> 
> Kupujesz flaszkę...
> Potem opróżniasz...
> Potem pocierasz nią to, co boli.... delikatnie...
> UWAGA!
> Flaszka ma być "świerza" i pusta...
> Inaczej słabo działa...
> ...


a puszka piwa może być?   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## adam_mk

Trzeba spróbować...
Wtedy to nie było w puszkach...  :cry:  
Do PEWEXU trzeba by zapylać po takowe...
Ale te puszki małe...
Chyba kilka by trzeba zastosować, żeby było skutecznie...
Adam M.

----------


## daggulka

niezłe , niezłe ....   :Lol:  
kilka ...tia .... tak przy trzeciej puszce to mnie prosze delikatnie po ramieniu poklepać - że może na razie już dość   :Wink2:   :Lol:  ... w przeciwnym wypadku sie obawiam, iz do rana nie dotrwam z Wami tym razem   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## Żelka

*Udanego spotkania wszystkim zycze! Bawcie sie dobrze!*

----------


## tomkwas

Zerknąłem sobie na prognozę pogody na Onecie. :wink: 
W dzień, miodzio. W nocy, niebo gwiaździste i zimno zaje..ste!!! 6 stopni.  :ohmy:

----------


## wykrot

> Napisał Barbossa
> 
> i zabrać ze sobą parę schabowych...
> 
> 
> tych w płynie? coooooś Tyyyy ...to nie schabowe tylko książki są ... najlepiej opasłe tomiska


a *tfu*-rczość pisana własnym piórem może być?

----------


## amalfi

> *Udanego spotkania wszystkim zycze! Bawcie sie dobrze!*


Dołączam się do życzej szampańskiej zabawy i bardzo żałuję, że nie mogę być jutro z Wami   :cry:  

Będę czekać na relację.

----------


## retrofood

Ja też życzę udanej imprezy. 

PS. Chyba się też upiję  :oops:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Barbossa
> 
> ...


nooo peeeeewnie , że można ...
 ja wezme  8 warek (sama nie wypije , ale może ktos bedzie miał ochote) ... i wezme winko wermut bo stoi takie samotne w spiżarce - może ktoś bedzie miał ochotę   :Wink2:   :big grin:  
zelijka i amalfi ...bardzo dziękuje .... szkoda, ze nie możecie uczestniczyc - ale fotorelacja bdze na pewno   :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

Ja też życzę udanej imprezy. 

PS. Chyba się też upiję  :oops:

----------


## amalfi

> Ja też życzę udanej imprezy. 
> 
> PS. Chyba się też upiję


Jakbyś szukał Stasiu towarzystwa, to ja chętnie   :cool:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> Ja też życzę udanej imprezy. 
> 
> PS. Chyba się też upiję 
> 
> 
> Jakbyś szukał Stasiu towarzystwa, to ja chętnie


to tak .... z żalu?  :Lol:

----------


## amalfi

> Napisał amalfi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał retrofood
> 
> ...


Ech, no z żalu....

----------


## daggulka

kurcze no , amalfi ... fajna wesoła babeczka z Ciebie - szkoda, ze nie możesz przyjechać   :Roll:

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał amalfi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał retrofood
> 
> ...


A gdzie tam z żalu, dla towarzystwa!
Przecież dla towarzystwa, to Cygan dał się nawet powiesić!

----------


## daggulka

> Zerknąłem sobie na prognozę pogody na Onecie.
> W dzień, miodzio. W nocy, niebo gwiaździste i zimno zaje..ste!!! 6 stopni.


łożesz ... trza spakować  sweter   :Confused:

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> Ja też życzę udanej imprezy. 
> 
> PS. Chyba się też upiję 
> 
> 
> Jakbyś szukał Stasiu towarzystwa, to ja chętnie


Z przyjemnością , zresztą cała przyjemność po mojej stronie  :Lol:  

PS. Dyrektor pyta nowej kandydatki na sekretarkę: 
- ile zarabiała pani w poprzedniej firmie.
- tysiąc czterysta
- to ja z przyjemnością dam pani tysiąc sześćset
- z przyjemnością to ja miałam tam dwa czterysta!

----------


## daggulka

a z przyjemności ... to na tyłku nie potrafie już usiedzieć ...doczekać się jutra nie mogę  :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## amalfi

> kurcze no , amalfi ... fajna wesoła babeczka z Ciebie - szkoda, ze nie możesz przyjechać


Myśl o imprezie na powitanie lata.   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> kurcze no , amalfi ... fajna wesoła babeczka z Ciebie - szkoda, ze nie możesz przyjechać  
> 
> 
> Myśl o imprezie na powitanie lata.


ło matko  :ohmy:  
to zlot wtedy będzie - jakos tak maj/czerwiec zawsze było   :Roll:  .... mam nadzieje, ze Redakcja w przyszłym roku zorganizuje ... a afterparty pozlotowe to na mus trza bedzie zrobić ...nie ma że boli   :big grin:

----------


## amalfi

> Napisał amalfi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


To ja sobie wtedy nocleg na 3 dni zarezerwuje.   :Lol:

----------


## tola

Życzę pięknej pogody wszystkim spotykającym się w Ruścu, bądźcie niegrzeczni  :Wink2:   i róbcie dużo fotek, żeby nas oglądających potem zazdrość zżerała i spowodowała obecność obowiązkową na następnym spotkaniu  :big grin:  
Bawcie się dobrze.

----------


## tomkwas

> Napisał tomkwas
> 
> Zerknąłem sobie na prognozę pogody na Onecie.
> W dzień, miodzio. W nocy, niebo gwiaździste i zimno zaje..ste!!! 6 stopni. 
> 
> 
> łożesz ... trza spakować  sweter


Nie sweter, nie sweter, tylko trzeba do vermuta dolać spirtu. Na odmrażanie.

----------


## betina71

*Życzę szaleństw na maxa.* 
I wypijcie za nieustające zdrowie:
 - tych którzy sfrajerzyli i nie jadą, 
- tych, którzy z różnych powodów nie mogą jechać,
- tych, którzy nie wiedzieli o zlocie 
i wielu, wielu innych. Jednym słowem "ZA FORUMOWICZÓW!!!!"
Pozdrawiam   :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

Również życzę szampańskiej zabawy, bardzo żałuję, ze nie mogę jutro być z Wami choć do końca miałam nadzieję, że sie uda. Wiesz Daggulka jak nad tym bardzo boleję.
Bawcie się dobrze i fotek dużo napstrykacje.

----------


## gawel

No ładnie Wszyscy chca fotek a potem zeby nie zamieszczac na forum no sam nie wiem co robic  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tomkwas
> 
> ...


podrzucę borygo...

----------


## daggulka

> No ładnie Wszyscy chca fotek a potem zeby nie zamieszczac na forum no sam nie wiem co robic


fotki będą .... ostatecznie nikt z listy nie zgłaszał mi nic żeby miało być inaczej  :Wink2:  
fotki będą zachętą .... po tej imprezie na pewno wszyscy będą chcieli na zlot przyszłoroczny przyjechać   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał tomkwas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


proszę bardzo ..... wyznacznik męskości -  procenty.... a  o ogrzaniu zmarzniętych kobiet w ilości jednak dość sporej to żaden nie wspomniał   :oops:   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## Piczman

Daga !!! Miało Cię już nie być   :Wink2:  

Udało się! Plakietki gotowe i powycinane   :big tongue:  
Zrobiłem kilka szt. uniwersalnych bez Nicku to się kogoś dopiszę jak by co. Dla tych, którzy są na liście i nie przyjadą też zrobiłem, poproszę o adresy a do tygodnia dostaniecie je prosto do domu   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

Piczman .... super   :big grin:  
mnie ma nie być dopiero od jutrzejszego poranka ... rano o 8 jeszcze wejdę na chwilę na forum ...a potem w drogę kubusiu....  :Lol: 

acha - jeśli ktoś potrzebuje do mnie nr.tel na wszelaki wypadek  - pisać na priv - otrzyma na pewno ...ino dziś , bo jutro już mnie nie będzie przy kompie  :Roll:

----------


## coolibeer

Jak dobrze liczę to parę godzin zostało  :big tongue:

----------


## daggulka

*23 godziny i 30 minut*   :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> *23 godziny i 30 minut*


A mnie dziś rano gardło zaczęło boleć   :Evil:   :Roll:  
Chyba zasilę "klub zdrowych alternatywnie "   :Confused:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

no,  to przyjmujemy od strzału .... zasilisz grupę smarkających , ponieważ jak dziś boli Cie gardło to pewnikiem jutro bedzie katar  :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> *23 godziny i 30 minut*  
> 
> 
> A mnie dziś rano gardło zaczęło boleć    
> Chyba zasilę "klub zdrowych alternatywnie "


trza legularnie smarować! Ot co!

----------


## cieszynianka

> no,  to przyjmujemy od strzału .... zasilisz grupę smarkających , ponieważ jak dziś boli Cie gardło to pewnikiem jutro bedzie katar


No, no, bez takich prognoz proszę   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## amalfi

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


albo rozćwiczyć   :big tongue:

----------


## tomkwas

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tomkwas
> 
> ...


Mam wydajność grzewczą "max - jedna kobitka". A że akurat z żoną będę ...   :Wink2:  
Chyba, że moja właścicielka pójdzie na układ z wynajmem za opłatą ...

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał retrofood
> 
> ...


Handel żywym towarem jest zabroniony   :ohmy:  
 :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

A wynajem?

----------


## tomkwas

A poza tym, to akurat Ty, jedziesz ze swoim ogrzewaczem.

----------


## cieszynianka

> A poza tym, to akurat Ty, jedziesz ze swoim ogrzewaczem.


  :Lol:  
Wolę swój osobisty, mam już opanowaną instrukcję obsługi tego modelu   :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

Kurna, żona mię się ululała dwoma drinkami i wygania mnie z domu. Twierdzi, ze jej i tak nie kocham, to może chociaż kto inny bedzie miał pożytek? Już nie wiem co robić...

----------


## retrofood

...a miała lepić pierogi... i własnie mnie woła na trzeciego drinka...

----------


## retrofood

... na _pasaszok_

----------


## retrofood

Ech, chyba pojdę się napiję, lepiej jej nie drzaźnić...

----------


## cieszynianka

> Kurna, żona mię się ululała dwoma drinkami i wygania mnie z domu. Twierdzi, ze jej i tak nie kocham, to może chociaż kto inny bedzie miał pożytek? Już nie wiem co robić...


Przyjechać do Ruśca   :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> Kurna, żona mię się ululała dwoma drinkami i wygania mnie z domu. Twierdzi, ze jej i tak nie kocham, to może chociaż kto inny bedzie miał pożytek? Już nie wiem co robić...
> 
> 
> Przyjechać do Ruśca


Właśnie tam mnie wygania

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał retrofood
> 
> ...


a w dodatku córka wróciła z Krakowa i jej pomaga. Znaczy nie pomaga w lepieniu pierogów tylko w wyganianiu.
A ja im nawet zmieliłem ser i ziemniaki...

----------


## tomkwas

Znaczy się ruskie?
To poczekaj aż skończą, zapakuj ile się da i jutro się widzimy pod Warszawą...

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> ...


Znaczy, że dobry z Ciebie człowiek   :Lol:  

To przyjeżdżaj Dobry Człowieku   :Wink2:

----------


## amalfi

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> ...


Czyli będą ruskie raz !

----------


## Barbossa

> Właśnie tam mnie wygania


chociaż raz   :Evil:  
ten jeden raz   :Evil:  
byś się ku... posłuchał   :big grin:  
jaką radochę sprawisz, 
tu, tam...

----------


## tomkwas

:big grin:

----------


## retrofood

> Czyli będą ruskie raz !


Kurna, żeby to tylko raz!

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> 
> Właśnie tam mnie wygania
> 
> 
> chociaż raz   
> ten jeden raz   
> byś się ku... posłuchał   
> ...


mówisz, że raz... warto?
bo w szkole mówili, że raz to i księdzu wolno...

----------


## retrofood

dały mi chwilowo spokój...
czekają na nowe drinki...

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> 
> Właśnie tam mnie wygania
> 
> 
> chociaż raz   
> ten jeden raz   
> byś się ku... posłuchał   
> ...


ja pierrrrrnicze ..... Barbossa .... aleś odpierniczył zaproszenie  :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

a ja ..... nakopie bobiczkowi , cholera   :Evil:   :Roll:  
wszyscy poumawiani .... zdzwonieni ..... cieszka aże nogami przebiera po drugiej stronie słuchawki jak o bobiczka pyta  ...a ten hrabia do ostatniej chwili zwleka .... wiemy , ze mamy go zabrać po drodze ... a nie wiemy gdzie i o której   :Roll:  
telefonu do niego niet .... info na priv teraz nie odebrał ..... bobiczek ...Ty se lepiej grube galoty załóż coby Cię tak nie  bolało jak cie kopać bedziemy po dupsku z Cieszką    :Evil:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> a ja ..... nakopie bobiczkowi , cholera    
> wszyscy poumawiani .... zdzwonieni ..... cieszka aże nogami przebiera po drugiej stronie słuchawki jak o bobiczka pyta  ...a ten hrabia do ostatniej chwili zwleka .... wiemy , ze mamy go zabrać po drodze ... a nie wiemy gdzie i o której   
> telefonu do niego niet .... info na priv teraz nie odebrał ..... bobiczek ...Ty se lepiej grube galoty załóż coby Cię tak nie  bolało jak cie kopać bedziemy po dupsku z Cieszką


Pojedzie w bagażniku, żeby po drodze gzieś nie zwiał   :Confused:   :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

sprawdźcie, czy nie jest na zebraniu partyjnym

----------


## daggulka

> sprawdźcie, czy nie jest na zebraniu partyjnym


ja mu kuźźźźwa dam zebrania    :Evil:  
ciśnienie se mam szanować a on mi takie numery odpiernicza na 12 godzin przed wyjazdem   :Roll:

----------


## cieszynianka

> sprawdźcie, czy nie jest na zebraniu partyjnym


Zebranie jest przecież jutro   :ohmy:   w Ruścu   :Roll:  

Czyżby już tam pojechał   :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

*jak tam humorki? 
19 godzin do spotkania ......*  :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

Trzeba się zabrać za szukanie ciepłych swetrów i gaci   :Lol:

----------


## amalfi

> Trzeba się zabrać za szukanie ciepłych swetrów i gaci


Ty sie tu nie mądruj, tylko ćwicz gardło   :Evil:   :Wink2:

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> Trzeba się zabrać za szukanie ciepłych swetrów i gaci  
> 
> 
> Ty sie tu nie mądruj, tylko ćwicz gardło


tak jak ćwiczę ja! I tylko dlatego jeszcze nie smarkam i nie kaszlę.

----------


## Barbossa

nie ma to jak naturalne metody....   :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

idę spać, bo mię żona powiedziała, że jak taki zmęczony pojadę na imprezę, to żadna nie bedzie ze mnie miała pożytku...

PS. Wie co mówi???  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## amalfi

> idę spać, bo mię żona powiedziała, że jak taki zmęczony pojadę na imprezę, to żadna nie bedzie ze mnie miała pożytku...
> 
> PS. Wie co mówi???


Żona zawsze ma racje. Bo ja nie będę miała, bo nie jade.   :Roll:  Wystarczy taki argument?   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> idę spać, bo mię żona powiedziała, że jak taki zmęczony pojadę na imprezę, to żadna nie bedzie ze mnie miała pożytku...
> 
> PS. Wie co mówi???


nie podpuszczaj....  :Roll:

----------


## gawel

Daga a Ty co tu jeszcze robisz  :ohmy:  ? Spać bo ... za ..... 17h nasza imprezka łomatko to już   :big grin:  . No i jeszcze czeka Cię podróż

----------


## cieszynianka

> Daga a Ty co tu jeszcze robisz  ? Spać bo ... za ..... 17h nasza imprezka łomatko to już   . No i jeszcze czeka Cię podróż


Ja Smoczycę zabieram, ale na plecach jej nie powiozę   :ohmy:   :Roll:   :Lol:  
Przynajmniej jak na razie takich ekscesów nie było w planach   :Confused:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

no jestem jeszcze ...podłogi se pomyłam (tak mnie natchnęło jakoś  :oops:  ) ...i uziemiona jestem jeszcze na 15 minut zanim nie wyschną ... a potem to już tylko prysznic i lulu  :big grin:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał gawel
> 
> Daga a Ty co tu jeszcze robisz  ? Spać bo ... za ..... 17h nasza imprezka łomatko to już   . No i jeszcze czeka Cię podróż 
> 
> 
> Ja Smoczycę zabieram, ale na plecach jej nie powiozę     
> Przynajmniej jak na razie takich ekscesów nie było w planach


No Ok może tym? 
 :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

o...o...o... ten czołg mi się podoba .... ale byśmy Cieszka rozpierduche zrobiły na ulicach , nie?  :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał gawel
> 
> ...


No to by mi się podobało, ale trzeba by było wyjechać dwa dni wcześniej   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

a już jutro   :Lol:  i takie tam   :Roll:    :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

Kurcze, trzeba się iść pakować   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> a już jutro   i takie tam


gaaaaawel ... no ja Cię nie poznaję   :ohmy:  
się nam rozochocił gawelek jeden ....   :Lol:

----------


## Bramer

> *Udanego spotkania wszystkim zycze! Bawcie sie dobrze!*



dołączam się...

niestety tylko do życzeń
 :cry:

----------


## daggulka

Bramer ....ale Ty mi kiedyś coś obiecałeś .... ja za słowo trzymam i kiedyś się upomnę   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Cieszka ... a jest opcja, żeby gdzieś powiesić albo położyć marynarę i galoty coby się nie pogniotło?  :oops:   :Roll:  pakować na wieszak?

----------


## Bramer

a podobno miałaś spać już...   :Roll:  

a Tobie... trzymanie w (głowie   :Roll:   )

 :Wink2:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Cieszka ... a jest opcja, żeby gdzieś powiesić albo położyć marynarę i galoty coby się nie pogniotło?   pakować na wieszak?


Możesz wieszać, możesz kłaść, jak Ci wygodniej   :Wink2:

----------


## gawel

Ja już lecę spać bo jutro od rana wysokie obroty   :cool:

----------


## daggulka

suuuuuper ...to ja powieszę   :Lol:  

Bramer .....Ty mnie tu nie mydlij - obiecałeś to dotrzymasz   :big tongue:

----------


## daggulka

ja też lecę spać .... stosunkowo dobrej nocki wszystkim życzę   :Wink2:   :big grin:  
dobranoc i do zobaczenia   :smile:  
jak zdążę rano to zajrzę na forum ...jak nie zdążę , to nie zajrzę   :oops:

----------


## cieszynianka

Dobranoc i do jutra   :big grin:

----------


## Bramer

to
_bawta sie_

----------


## coolibeer

ale o co chodzi? Bo nie rozumiem o jakim spotkaniu tutaj rozmawiacie? Czemu ja dopiero się o tym teraz dowiaduję że pożegnanie lata w Ruścu jest?  :big grin:   :cool:

----------


## amalfi

> ale o co chodzi? Bo nie rozumiem o jakim spotkaniu tutaj rozmawiacie? Czemu ja dopiero się o tym teraz dowiaduję że pożegnanie lata w Ruścu jest?


Wydaje mi sie, że *daggulka* chce z kimś wypić flaszke w krzakach   :Roll:   Ale nie wiem na pewno, to tylko plota   :cool:

----------


## retrofood

> ja też lecę spać .... stosunkowo dobrej nocki wszystkim życzę    
> dobranoc i do zobaczenia   
> jak zdążę rano to zajrzę na forum ...jak nie zdążę , to nie zajrzę


stosunkowo - nocka była dobra.  :big grin:  
przekonaliście mnie wszyscy, jadę!
(ino coby mię wpuścili, bo jak nie - to sam tego przecież nie wypiję! musiałbym ze dwa tygodnie tam koczować u dźwiczek wejściowych)

----------


## daggulka

Reeeetrooooo .... a mówią, że to ja nie umiem na tym forum trzymać jęzora za zębami   :big tongue:   :Lol:  
a może i dobrze .... niech żałuje kto nie jedzie - ze nie będzie mógł osobiście Cię poznać   :Wink2:   :big grin:  

dzieńdoberek wszystkim   :Wink2:   :Lol:   .... przylazłach se kawsko wykonać ... zara zmykam się na człeka zrobić - czasu troche mało ,więc liposukcja i korekcja nosa odpada .... ale przynajmniej make up se nałoże , włoski umyje (róż króluje  :Confused:  )

bobiczek się nie odezwał  :sad:   ..... jeśli ie zadzwoni i nie pojedzie to się z partii wypisuje i na smierć obraże .... bo takich numerów się nie robi tak oddanemu elektoratowi i członkom a w szczególności członkiniom  :Confused:   :Roll:  

do zobaczenia , kochani   :big grin:

----------


## galka

Dobrej zabawy życzę wszystkim  :big grin:  

 A jak się już wyśpicie ,odpoczniecie  i co tam jeszcze..to czekam na szczegółową relację,fotki mile widziane  :big grin:

----------


## elutek

niezapomnianych wrażeń wszystkim życzę   :smile:  i też czekam na zdjęcia   :big tongue:  
/i trochę Wam zazdroszczę   :oops:  /

----------


## tomkwas

Zmieniam awatara, coby nikt nie miał wątpliwości.  :wink: 
Na takiego, o:

----------


## TINEK

Witam
Lektura już spakowana do bagażnika, trza się jeszcze ogolić, kawę walnąć i kole południa wyjechać. Na ślub bardzo dobrego kolegi nie pojadę, żeby z Wami się spotkać. Do zobaczenia za parę godzin
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## adam_mk

Startuję...
Już wiem, że będę z jaką godzinkę spóźniony...  :cry:  
Adam M.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Godzina zero się zbliża! Już tylko 180 minut!!!  :big grin:  
Oj będzie się działo!  :Roll:   :Wink2:   :big grin:  
No to w drogę  :Wink2:  .

----------


## Zbigniew100

Udanego spotkania wszystkim życze! 
*Bawcie sie dobrze!* 
 :smile:

----------


## LeoAureus

I ja życzę udanego...
Tak tylko tyćkę brakowało a byłabym tam... Daggulka, wielkie sorki!
Dopiero co wróciłam do domu, nijak nie zdążę  :cry:

----------


## galka

I ja życze udanego  :big grin:  
A potem szczególy,szczególy,wszystko  i dokładnie poproszę  :big grin:  
Kto bierze antybiotyk albo ma alergię na alkohol  niech bierze notes i robi notatki-może być z grubsza  :big grin:  
Miłej zabawy i nie pożegnajcie tego lata tak definitywnie,żeby od razu zima nie przyszła  :Lol:

----------


## LeoAureus

Oni się tam bawią a mnie żal doopę ściska...  :cry:

----------


## retrofood

myślalem, że to to ja jestem pijący, ale tu.... jestem abstynent!!!!  :Lol:

----------


## Afrodyta

> Oni się tam bawią a mnie żal doopę ściska...


A ja tam miałam być...

----------


## LeoAureus

> myślalem, że to to ja jestem pijący, ale tu.... jestem abstynent!!!!


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Nie daj się!!!

*Afrodyta*, też miałam być  :cry:

----------

pobudka - wstać !
koniom wody dać ...

----------

ja już trąbie pól godziny !
a Wy śpicie - skórczysyny ...

----------


## elutek

żyjecie?   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## gawel

miau!

----------


## elutek

> miau!


czy jest to tzw._ kociokwik_...?     :Lol:

----------


## sylvia1

żyję  :smile:

----------


## coulignon

oj,oj....

----------


## tomkwas

Katz, Otto von  :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

> oj,oj....


a co najbardziej boli?  :big tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

A wiesz czym się różnią bokserki od września?  :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

> Napisał coulignon
> 
> oj,oj....
> 
> 
> a co najbardziej boli?


kopytko  :wink:

----------


## tomkwas

:Lol:

----------


## daggulka

Dotarłam do domu ...... korki że masakra   :Roll:  

KOCHANI!!!!!!

Ta impreza przeszła do historii ... w głowach niektórych forumowiczów narodził się niecny plan kuligu zimowego na połedniu kraju.... zaznaczę od razu , iż pomysł mój nie jest .... ale jeśli zostanie podjęty temat - pomogę zorganizować i będę    :Wink2:   :big grin:  


Ta impreza była imprezą przez duże I .... jesteście WSPANIALI !!!!!  :big grin:  
Ja nie wiem co to za fenomen , że  30 osób z całej Polski spotyka się razem na zawołanie - i czują się ze sobą jakby znali się od lat - pełen centralny luz ...
I strasznie mi smutno .... bo już się skończyło ....  :cry:  
I nie wiem jak to będzie i jak sobie poradzę ...... 
bo ja już za Wami tęsknię ....    :oops:   :Roll:  

Buziaki dla wszystkich ...  :Wink2:  ... i specjalne podziękowania dla Cieszynianki i Piotra za dowiezienie i odwiezienie   :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Dowlokło mnie do domciu...

Wlokło dość fajnie!  :Lol:  
Najpierw ruszyłem jak zwykle jeżdżę na tej trasie, ale jak po raz trzeci ostro zacząłem hamować na widok tego cholernego blaszaka na poboczu, co to go w ostatnim momencie zobaczyłem to....
Powiedziałem głośno i wyraźnie:
Adaś! Ukochany synciu swojej mamusi! PO CO, k..wa, się tak chcesz spieszyć? 
Weź sobie jaki twardy, obły przedmiot i palnij w tę łysinę pomiędzy uszami!!!
Myśleć! To nie boli! Mało Ci było fotek? Chcesz jeszcze kilka pocztą otrzymać?  :Lol: 
A potem znalazłem sobie fajnego TIRa, co na widok blaszaka zwalniał i oddałem się błogiemu niemyśleniu zwalając robotę na niego...  :Lol:  
Siadłem mu na burdelówkach (czerwone lamy stopu)... i podziwiałem sobie widoczki...
Było fajnie! Tak fajnie, że omało do Wrocka za nim nie pojechałem, bo skręcał w Piotrkowie...  :Roll:  
Zaskoczyłem w ostatnim momencie!
I...
Zaś se poszukałem nowego TIRa...
W Częstochowie odprawiłem Samarytański uczynek (z kapciatym kołem, lewy tył...) jakiejś blądynce i - jestem!  :Lol:  

Kochani!
Bardzo Wam dziękuję za to, że byliście!
Jesteście WSPANIALI!
Bardzo mi już była potrzebna taka chwila wypoczynku...

Kto nie był - niech żałuje!  :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

CHCĘ JESZCZE!!!

----------


## TINEK

Dziękuję wszystkim za wspaniałą zabawę, dziękuje, że mogłem poznać tylu wspaniałych ludzi, 

DZIĘKUJĘ BYŁO SUPER - POZDRAWIAM TINEK

----------


## daggulka

Tinuś  .... fajny facet z Ciebie .... właśnie dzięki takim spotkaniom nieustannie się przekonuję , że nasi forumowicze to wspaniali ludzie ....  :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

Jełop ze mnie. Oczywiście wziąłem się za wklejanie zdjęć zamiast zacząć od podziękowań. 
Dziękujemy wam wszystkim. Impreza udana wielce. Ludzie przemili. Kac jak po każdym nadużyciu. Małżonka już się dopytywa kiedy następny raz ...
Szczególne podziękowania dla Smoczycy, za trud włożony w organizowanie. Barbossie za pomoc w przełamaniu nieśmiałości, i Cieszyniance, za cierpliwe wysłuchiwanie pijackich tyrad.  :wink:

----------


## Barbossa

> Szczególne podziękowania dla Smoczycy, za trud włożony w organizowanie,... Cieszyniance, za cierpliwe wysłuchiwanie pijackich tyrad.


o tak
i pewnie jeszcze innym
(chodzi o te tyrrady :wink:   )

----------


## daggulka

> Jełop ze mnie.


hm..... jak by ten tego ....hm ...no ale skoro tak twierdzisz   :big tongue:   :Lol:  
to masz za te bryle   :big tongue:

----------


## tomkwas

:cool:

----------


## cieszynianka

Ja też bardzo dziękuję wszystkim w imieniu swoim i Mojej Większej Połowy za wspaniałe spotkanie   :big grin:  

Bardzo się cieszę, że mogłam Was poznać osobiście, a bardzo żałuję, że nie było nas jeszcze więcej i pozostałych jeszcze nie znam. Mam nadzieję, że to jest do nadrobienia   :Wink2:  

Ps. Gdzie te zdjęcia   :ohmy:  ?????????????????????????????????

----------


## daggulka

> Ps. Gdzie te zdjęcia   ?????????????????????????????????


tutaj:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/relacja-2...cu,t169664.htm

 :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

> Ps. Gdzie te zdjęcia   ?????????????????????????????????


http://picasaweb.google.pl/tomkwas/ImprezkaWRuscu#

----------


## cieszynianka

Dziękuję, już pędzę oglądać   :big grin:  

Choć mam pewne obawy, bo na zdjęciach zazwyczaj straszę swoją niefotogeniczną paszczą, albo przynajmniej mam zamknięte oczy   :Confused:  

 :Lol:   Pozdrawiam   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

cieszynianka ...kochana ... kij z fotogenicznością .... ja siedze i myślę, czy wkleją na forum fotki do rozwodu   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> cieszynianka ...kochana ... kij z fotogenicznością .... ja siedze i myślę, czy wkleją na forum fotki do rozwodu


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Łomatko jedyna, a jakie   :Roll:  
Nic nie pamiętam, żeby takowe być mogły zrobione, bo ekscesów jakoś nie było   :Confused:  
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## coulignon

> cieszynianka ...kochana ... kij z fotogenicznością .... ja siedze i myślę, czy wkleją na forum fotki do rozwodu


Przeca całowaliśmy się za stodołą... Tam nie robili zdjęć...

----------


## tomkwas



----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> cieszynianka ...kochana ... kij z fotogenicznością .... ja siedze i myślę, czy wkleją na forum fotki do rozwodu   
> 
> 
> Przeca całowaliśmy się za stodołą... Tam nie robili zdjęć...


Hmm, ja tam żadnej stodoły nie widziałam, może za mało wypiłam, ale za to widziałam dwóch całujących się kolegów (nawet jest dowód w postaci fotki) i to już kwalifikuje się jako rozwodowe   :cool:   :Confused:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> cieszynianka ...kochana ... kij z fotogenicznością .... ja siedze i myślę, czy wkleją na forum fotki do rozwodu   
> 
> 
> Przeca całowaliśmy się za stodołą... Tam nie robili zdjęć...


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Lol:  

a to z Adasiem się nie liczy .... grzeczni byliśmy   :big tongue:

----------


## tomkwas

Kończę swą działalność na dziś bo dzieci, przez to moje stukanie w klawisze, spać nie mogą.
Pozdrawiam i dobranoc. Jeszcze raz dziękuję za imprezkę.

----------


## daggulka

ja też zaraz się stleniam .... paluch boli, gardło zdarte boli   :oops:  .... allllle , cholera - warto było ....   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

Depi .... co z Tobą? wszystko ok? 
Retro .... dotarłeś do domu?

----------


## cieszynianka

Ja jeszcze muszę zajrzeć do innych wątków, a Moja Większa Połowa już zaległa   :Wink2:

----------


## Gosia-Anbudowa

Dziękujemy za iimprezkę   :big grin:    zajefajnie było

----------


## cieszynianka

A co z tym kuligiem   :Roll:  
 :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> A co z tym kuligiem


kochana ....ja wspomniałam juz wcześniej .... kombinujcie , ustalajcie ...ja jestem "za" ...  jak trza to pomogę i przyjadę   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> Dziękujemy za iimprezkę     zajefajnie było


Gośka -  no, ba..... nie było innej opcji   :big grin:

----------


## an-bud

> A co z tym kuligiem


a śnieg już jest   :Wink2:

----------


## an-bud

> Napisał Gosia-Anbudowa
> 
> Dziękujemy za iimprezkę     zajefajnie było
> 
> 
> Gośka -  no, ba..... nie było innej opcji



 :Lol:   to ja pisałem   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> A co z tym kuligiem   
> 
> 
> 
> a śnieg już jest


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Chwała Bogu jeszcze nie, ale jak spadnie, to dam znać   :big grin:

----------


## gawel

WIELKIE DZIĘKI DLA WSZYSTKICH ZA NIEZAPOMNIANE CHWILE !!!! 
Są one tym co będę wspominał jadąc w upojny listopadowy poranek (po ciemku  ) do pracy ("do varszawki "do Tomkwas  ) żeby się nie załamać, w najbliższej przyszłości. i Tym czego się nigdy nie zapomina w ogóle tak jak np: pierwszej nocy we własnym domu (niekoniecznie dokończonym  ) 

PS. 
Dzięki Tomek za wklejenie zdjęć (chociaż ocenzurowanych  ) pomimo braku dostępu do netu  . Jestem pod wielkim wrażeniem  co znaczy sprzęt+talent

----------


## cieszynianka

Ja też bardzo dziękuję i czekam na kolejne fotki   :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Wszyscy imprezowicze już poszli spać   :ohmy:  
To znaczy, że więcej zdjęć dzisiaj już nie będzie   :Confused:   :cry:  
Może jutro   :big grin:

----------


## TINEK

Cieszka, no ja tez czekam, że może jakieś fotki jeszcze będą i spać przez to nie idę a klapki opadają   :Wink2:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Cieszka, no ja tez czekam, że może jakieś fotki jeszcze będą i spać przez to nie idę a klapki opadają


Moje się jeszcze trzymają, choć podczas drogi nie spałam   :Lol:  
Za to załadunek samochodu - owszem, czasem jednocześnie, a czasem na zmiany   :Lol:

----------


## Magda i Michał

My również dziękujemy wszytkim za wspaniałą imprezę.

Miałem zamiar przyjsć z rana się z Wami pożegnać. Nie dałem jednak rady - zwlokłem sie z łóżka dopiero o 16:00 z wielkim bólem głowy. 
Ale co tam, było warto  :smile:

----------


## coolibeer

Ja dotarłem i jakoś się trzymam. Daga dzięki za super spotkanie. Było o niebo lepiej. Wczoraj podczas imprezy zauważyłem jedną bardzo ważną rzecz której nie było ostatnio na spotkaniu. Chodzi mi o integracje. Nie było obozów...  :wink:  każdy z każdym miał wiele tematów do rozmów i do wypicia toastu  :wink:  To było naprawdę udane bardzo udane spotkanie. Pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Ja dotarłem i jakoś się trzymam. Daga dzięki za super spotkanie. Było o niebo lepiej. Wczoraj podczas imprezy zauważyłem jedną bardzo ważną rzecz której nie było ostatnio na spotkaniu. Chodzi mi o integracje. Nie było obozów...  każdy z każdym miał wiele tematów do rozmów i do wypicia toastu  To było naprawdę udane bardzo udane spotkanie. Pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz dziękuję


Kurka wodna, mi też o to chodzi   :Evil:  
Czasu było za mało i nie zdążyłam się ze wszystkimi zintegrować, więc mam z tego powodu niedosyt i dyskomfort wielki. Mam nadzieję, że do nadrobienia   :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

> każdy z każdym miał wiele tematów do rozmów i do wypicia toastu


przecież ja nie piłem!

----------


## adam_mk

Nikt tam nie pił.... degustowali....  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## retrofood

> Nikt tam nie pił.... degustowali....  
> Adam M.


oczywizda, jakem smakosz!  :Lol: 

PS. Czy myśmy kogoś wbijali na pal, czy to mi się z inną imprezą kojarzy?  :oops:

----------


## retrofood

A ja w Ruścu byłem
kwas chlebowy piłem
uprawiałem połamańce
co to czasem są za tańce

aż z początkiem nocy
powiało mi w ocy
gdyśmy wszyscy duzi, mali
kogoś na pal nadziewali

wreszcie noc łaskawa
przyszła jak ta zjawa
Przysłoniła mi widoki
no i nadszedł sen głęboki

(więcej grzechow nie pamietam)

----------


## [email protected]

A ja byłam, byłam na Pożegnaniu Lata, choć małą chwilkę ale cieszę się i zniej bo w pamięci i sercu pozostanie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

To jest piękne popatrzeć jak ludzie się zjeżdzają i z TAAAAAAAAAAAAK witają, z jaką euforią, moca radości i ukojona tęsknotą   :big grin:   :big grin:  

a teraz mozna popatrzeć i pozazdrościć chwil jakie spędzili podczas zabaw, rozmów, degustacji róznych magicznych trunków   :Wink2:  

a co najważniejsze - nikt do nikogo nie ma pretensji, aluzji, czy innych wyrzutów....  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  

oby taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak dalej.....

a gdzie i kiedy coś następnego   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

To była inna imprezka.
Wtedy to Azję Tuchajbejowicza na palik naciągalim...  :Roll:  
Też było hucznie...
Adam M.

----------


## retrofood

> To była inna imprezka.
> Wtedy to Azję Tuchajbejowicza na palik naciągalim...  
> Też było hucznie...
> Adam M.


aaaa.... faktycznie, teraz cuś mi zaczyna świtać...
no, ale jak powiesz, że strip-teasu też nie było, to nastepnym razem bez takich gwarancji - nie przyjeżdżam.

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał adam_mk
> 
> To była inna imprezka.
> Wtedy to Azję Tuchajbejowicza na palik naciągalim...  
> Też było hucznie...
> Adam M.
> 
> 
> aaaa.... faktycznie, teraz cuś mi zaczyna świtać...
> no, ale jak powiesz, że strip-teasu też nie było, to nastepnym razem bez takich gwarancji - nie przyjeżdżam.


następnym razem niestety tez nie bedzie ... bo bedzie zima i to w Koniakowie .... a szkoda ... bo te stringi na szydełku dziergane ....kurrrrde .... a może by dało radę jakąs Panią z koła gospodyń poprosić ... hm....  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

Cieszka ... opowiedziałam kawał Piotra  .... wiiesz który kawał? ten na którym sie poryczałam ze smiechu .... : "chcę mieć obie ręce takie same... "  
co se przypomne to sie nie mogę pohamować ...kuźwa   :Lol:  
Twoja większa połowa ma talent do opowiadania kawałów, wiesz?  :big grin:

----------


## elutek

> Cieszka ... opowiedziałam kawał Piotra  .... wiiesz który kawał? ten na którym sie poryczałam ze smiechu .... : "chcę mieć obie ręce takie same... "  
> co se przypomne to sie nie mogę pohamować ...kuźwa   
> Twoja większa połowa ma talent do opowiadania kawałów, wiesz?


też bym chętnie poryczała ze śmiechu...   :smile:    dajcie ten kawał   :smile:

----------


## daggulka

niewykonalne .... bo jego trza pokazać   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> Cieszka ... opowiedziałam kawał Piotra  .... wiiesz który kawał? ten na którym sie poryczałam ze smiechu .... : "chcę mieć obie ręce takie same... "  
> co se przypomne to sie nie mogę pohamować ...kuźwa   
> Twoja większa połowa ma talent do opowiadania kawałów, wiesz? 
> 
> 
> też bym chętnie poryczała ze śmiechu...     dajcie ten kawał


Elutek, to Twoja wina, że nie przyjechałaś   :Evil:   :Roll:   :cry:  
Nie da się go opowiedzieć, ten kawał jest do pokazywania. Przyjeżdżaj na następną imprezę, to Ci go opowie Moja Większa Połowa   :Wink2:

----------


## retrofood

> Elutek, to Twoja wina, że nie przyjechałaś     
> Nie da się go opowiedzieć, ten kawał jest do pokazywania. Przyjeżdżaj na następną imprezę, to Ci go opowie Moja Większa Połowa


ale linka jego nie dostaniesz...  :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> Elutek, to Twoja wina, że nie przyjechałaś     
> Nie da się go opowiedzieć, ten kawał jest do pokazywania. Przyjeżdżaj na następną imprezę, to Ci go opowie Moja Większa Połowa  
> 
> 
> ale linka jego nie dostaniesz...


Się nie da   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## Petrus_es

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> Cieszka ... opowiedziałam kawał Piotra  .... wiiesz który kawał? ten na którym sie poryczałam ze smiechu .... : "chcę mieć obie ręce takie same... "  
> co se przypomne to sie nie mogę pohamować ...kuźwa   
> Twoja większa połowa ma talent do opowiadania kawałów, wiesz? 
> 
> 
> też bym chętnie poryczała ze śmiechu...     dajcie ten kawał


Obiecuję, że na kuligu Ci opowiem   :Wink2:

----------


## TINEK

A juz zatrybiłem kto to Petrus-es, toż mówił na imprezie że taki będzie nick
Witaj Duży  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Petrus_es

> A juz zatrybiłem kto to Petrus-es, toż mówił na imprezie że taki będzie nick
> Witaj Duży


Witaj towarzyszu niedoli kuligowej   :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dziękuję Wszystkim za wspaniałe chwile i za to, że byli tak mili i wytrzymali ze mną tyle godzin!  :Roll:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## coolibeer

kuchnia bela coś mi chyba na głowę chyba już poszło że widzę mikołaja już i mowa o kuligu 

 :Roll:

----------


## retrofood

zima tuż tuż, Indianie już od dawna chrust zbierają...

----------


## cieszynianka

> kuchnia bela coś mi chyba na głowę chyba już poszło że widzę mikołaja już i mowa o kuligu


Kolego sympatyczny, to nie pamiętasz jakżeśmy się na kulig umawiali   :ohmy:  
Nie było Cię wtedy czy co   :Roll:  
 :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

Widzę, że Redakcja przesunęła już nasz wątek ...więc chyba czas na kilka słów pożegnania    :Roll:  

*
 co utkwiło w pamięci ....*

*Cieszynianka* ..... nasza samarytanka - każdego wysłucha , każdemu pomoże - chodząca dobroć ...

*Piotr*  - Większa Połowa - nikt nie opowiada tak kawałów  :Wink2:  

*Gawel* .... jak zykle- wielki sercem .... od tej dobroci po zlocie uciekł mu kot z awatara ...pewnie zagłaskał na ament...  :big grin:  

*Retrofood* .... dużo mniej zjadliwy niż na forum .... ogromne poczucie humoru ....  :Wink2:   :big grin:  

*Sylvia1*.... strrrasznie zapisana kobieta - napisz wreszcie tą pracę żebyś mogła na nastepnym spotkaniu bawić sie na całego...  :Wink2:  

*Coolibeer* .... no co tu dużo - małolat - ale jaki kulturalny ...   :big grin:  

*Andrzej Wilhelmi*  ... w realu mniej podtekstowy ...(ufff...  :Lol:  )... co wcale nie znaczy , że mniej zabawowy ...

*Tomkwas* ... hm.... na dzień dobry zmierzył od góry do dołu ....ale potem mu przeszło   :Lol:  ... z żona tworzą barrrrdzo zgrany duet...

*Adam_mk* ... pozytywnie nakręcony człowiek .... onieśmielał swoją ogromną wiedzą ....

*TINEK*  ... serce na dłoni , dobra pomocna dusza....

*Depi* ... boszszsz... jak ja bym chciała potrafić sie tak bezstresowo bawić.....  :Wink2:  - no i niezastąpiony ogrzewacz zmarzniętych dłoni....

*Piczman + żonka* .... daaaaawno nie widziałam tak zakochanych bez zapamietania w sobie ludzi .... co przywraca wiarę w to, ze taka magia naprawdę istnieje   ....

*Barbossa* ... zdecydowanie wyzwala instynkty opiekuńcze ...  :oops:   :Lol:  

*Magda i Michał* ... Ona cicha , grzeczna myszka .... On - też , do czasu   :Wink2:   :big grin:  ... 

*sSiwy12* ... chodząca życzliwość, mądrość życiowa .... i do tańca i do różańca ... chyba nie ma tematu na który nie można pogadać ...

*Coulignon* ... chodząca cisza i spokój .... i ten uśmiech ....  :oops:  

*An-bud* .... kiedyś sie bałam   :oops:   .... teraz już nie ....  :big grin:  

*Gosia-Anbudowa*  ... żywiołowa otwarta na ludzi babka .... 

*Joskul* .... cichutka, skromniutka inteligentna osóbka.....

*Marzycielka_71 + mąż*  ... Ona - nieprzecietna uroda (niejeden Pan oczu nie mógł oderwać  :Wink2:  ) , On .... nieprzeciętny spokój...

*Anula74* .... rewelacyjna kobitka .... filmowy uśmiech , mądre spojrzenie .... wrodzona skromność ....

*[email protected]* .... wpadła jak po ogień ... czyli jak zwykle ....  :big grin:  

*KOCHANI ....BARDZO DZIEKUJĘ Z TEGO MIEJSCA WSZYSTKIM ZA PRZYBYCIE ..... BYLIŚCIE WSPANIALI .... 

JA  JUŻ  ZA  WAMI  TĘSKNIĘ  ....    
 a 
JEŚLI STADO LUDZI Z CAŁEJ POLSKI  POTRAFI SIE ZE SOBA SPOTKAĆ,
KULTURALNIE UPIĆ , ZABALOWAĆ I POŻEGNAĆ BEZ KACA MORALNEGO
TO JEST TO EWENEMENT W SKALI ŚWIATOWEJ KTÓRY TRZA KONTYNUOWAĆ....    

DO ZOBACZENIA NASTĘPNYM RAZEM..... *

----------


## retrofood

A ja dodam, że Pan Soltys i Pani Teresa Osińska - przesympatyczni ludzie. Kurna, że też wszędzie w swiecie się człowiek z taką obsługą nie spotyka...

----------


## daggulka

> A ja dodam, że Pan Soltys i Pani Teresa Osińska - przesympatyczni ludzie. Kurna, że też wszędzie w swiecie się człowiek z taką obsługą nie spotyka...


dokładnie ...masz rację.... umkło mi  :oops:  

*Pani Teresa jedzonko i obsługę ma zawsze najlepszą*   :big grin:  
a pana Sołtysa nie poznałam .... ale nic straconego ....pewnie nie ostatnia impreza u Pani Osińskiej   :Wink2:  
Plusów jest więcej .... Barbossa już wie, że drewno do kominka leży po lewej stronie domu a nie po prawej jeśli następnym razem będzie chciał zadbać o kobiety i napalić w kominku  :big tongue:   :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

No i przypominam, że pan Stefan z początku Ruśca, na ul. Górnej obiecał, że tą złotówkę to Panu Sołtysowi odda.

----------


## cieszynianka

Smoczyco, dziękujemy za piękne podsumowanie (dla mnie chyba na wyrost   :oops:  )   :big grin:  

_Wewątka_ chyba nam jeszcze nie zamykają   :Roll:   mam nadzieję   :Lol:  

Mamy zdjęcia, ale nie bardzo wiem co z nimi zrobić, żeby wszyscy mogli zajrzeć, jeśli ktoś może w taki przystępny sposób (jak chłop krowie na miedzy   :Lol:  ) wyjaśnić, to poproszę   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

Cieszka ... zara Ci naskrobię na priv co z tymi zdjęciami ...

----------


## cieszynianka

> Cieszka ... zara Ci naskrobię na priv co z tymi zdjęciami ...


Dziękuję   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

Cieszka ...słonko ... wejdź sobie na komentarze do mojego dziennika budowy .... na 19 stronie tych komentarzy przy dacie 2 luty 2009 niejaki TMK łopatologicznie z tłumaczeniami i obrazkami tłumaczy jak zarejestrować się  na imageshack i jak korzystać ...wejdź , zerknij - pomogę jeśli czegoś nie zrozumiesz ....

----------


## Barbossa

> ... Barbossa już wie, że drewno do kominka leży po lewej stronie domu a nie po prawej jeśli następnym razem będzie chciał zadbać o kobiety i napalić w kominku


ta, ale ile 0RH- to kosztowało  :big grin:  
zresztą poszedłem na zachód, potem na wschód i nic, ciągle ciemność widzę, ciemność... i bach
jakoś nie wierzę, że po lewej, plącze się w zeznaniach    :Confused:  
musi co trzeba inne metody zastosować   :big grin:  

nic tak jęzora nie rozwiązuje, jak księżycówka Retro, może wespół zespół
ją trza napełnić TYM i wtedy sypnie szczegółami

----------


## daggulka

Barbossa ...oj, boszszsze.... Pani Osińska powiedziała, że jak przyjedziemy następnym razem to drwa będą przy wiacie  :Roll:   :Lol:  

a poza tym ja to porąbane drewno widziałam ... naprawdę leży kole domu ...ino z innej strony   :big tongue:

----------


## daggulka

a w ogóle to Cieszka ma 140 zdjęć   :ohmy:  
zgrywamy .... zrobimy albumik i do godzinki bedzie link   :big grin:  
ojjjj... już się boję bo bez cenzury chiba puszcza   :oops:   :Roll:   :Lol:  

no i dobrze .... niech gadają ....   :big tongue:

----------


## cieszynianka

Na razie fotki lecą na Imageshacka i podobno tak polecą aż godzinę   :ohmy:  

Nie wszystkie będą takie jak od wytrawnych fotografów z dobrym sprzętem, ale co tam   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

Normalnie nie można z was oka spuścić. Najpierw zezwą człeka od ponurych prokuratorów z miarką w oku , a później od wytrawnych  :wink:  .
Cieszyć się tylko, że potem pochwalą ....  :Roll: 

Tomkwasowa dzieciska kąpie, to mam jakieś 15 minut na oglądanie cieszyniankowych zdjęć. Tylko penie się nie doczekam.

----------


## daggulka

pewnie sie nie doczekasz bo jeszcze się zgrywają   :big tongue:

----------


## tomkwas

Ja już tak mam.
Ale se przynajmniej zaczęliśmy dziś w chałupie sprzątać. I jeszcze trochę, jeszcze trochę ...

----------


## daggulka

nie trać czasu na duperele sprzątaniowe ino się wprowadzaj   :big tongue:  ... szkoda czasu - resztę dokończysz mieszkając .....  :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

picassa wygląda lepiej...

----------


## daggulka

> picassa wygląda lepiej...


nie dogodzisz .....  :Roll:  
maruda   :big tongue:

----------


## tomkwas

> nie trać czasu na duperele sprzątaniowe ino się wprowadzaj   ... szkoda czasu - resztę dokończysz mieszkając .....


Mielim się wprowadzić na folię budowlana. Mus było toto wypieprzyć  :wink:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Normalnie nie można z was oka spuścić. Najpierw zezwą człeka od ponurych prokuratorów z miarką w oku , a później od wytrawnych  .
> Cieszyć się tylko, że potem pochwalą .... 
> 
> Tomkwasowa dzieciska kąpie, to mam jakieś 15 minut na oglądanie cieszyniankowych zdjęć. Tylko penie się nie doczekam.


Kuźwa nie wiem co się stało   :ohmy:  
Jak wychodziłam to się ściągały, a jak wróciłam z kuchni to okienko było puste i nigdzie ich nie widzę   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> nie trać czasu na duperele sprzątaniowe ino się wprowadzaj   ... szkoda czasu - resztę dokończysz mieszkając ..... 
> 
> 
> Mielim się wprowadzić na folię budowlana. Mus było toto wypieprzyć


następna maruda....   :big tongue:   :Lol:  


dobra ....już bede grzeczna ....  :Roll:  

chciałam tylko powiedzieć, że po sobotnich imprezowaniach dziś boli mnie gardło i głowa , oraz  mam katar ..... a że nienawidzę być chora to jak jestem chora to jestem jednocześnie agresywna .... więc przez kilka dni bez kija nie podchodzić proszę   :Roll:   :oops:   :Lol:  
na dokładkę zaś nie zdążyłam do chirurga i szwy mam już "przeterminowane" o dwa dni  :oops:  .... jutro mój chirurg mnie zabije bo paluch jakby zaś gorzej   :Roll:  

dobijcie mnie...... bo pogryzę.....   :Confused:

----------


## Barbossa

palucha niech possie gorsza połowa
do czegoś się przyda, a może pomoże... 
 :Confused:

----------


## daggulka

> palucha niech possie gorsza połowa
> do czegoś się przyda, a może pomoże...


jasssssssne .... ja nie żmija coby mnie wysysać .... po moim trupie  :Confused:  

ten imageshack faktycznie muli jak jasna cholera .... nie idzie wieczorem na nim nic nigdy robić ... masakra   :Evil:

----------


## daggulka

więc tak ...ponieważ imageshack hulo jakby chciał a nie mógł albo odwrotnie  :Roll:   , więc doszłyśmy do wniosku z Cieszką że ja się tym zajmę z samego ranka skoro świt od 9 w pracy .... jak się uporam z tymi zdjątkami cieszynianki - dam linka do albumu  :Wink2:

----------


## TINEK

Sie dziewczyny wzięły za fotki to już ImageShack'a popsuły
tylko interneta nie popsujta   :Wink2:

----------


## Petrus_es

> kuchnia bela coś mi chyba na głowę chyba już poszło że widzę mikołaja już i mowa o kuligu


właśnie dzisiaj przyszła jesień, a po niej zaraz będzie zima, więc kuligów czas najwyższy   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Sie dziewczyny wzięły za fotki to już ImageShack'a popsuły
> tylko interneta nie popsujta


Napisałeś to  w złą godzinę, coś _mię_ wywaliło ze wszystkiego zalogowanego i się  wk  :Evil:   ...iłam   :Roll:  

 :Confused:

----------


## TINEK

O kurde
Nie miałem z tym nic wspólnego 
 :Wink2:

----------


## tomkwas

> Widzę, że Redakcja przesunęła już nasz wątek ...więc chyba czas na kilka słów pożegnania    
> 
> *
>  co utkwiło w pamięci ....*


To może ja, jako że debiutant, pokuszę się o jeszcze jedną charakterystykę  :wink: 
* daggulka*  na początku bardzo zabiegana i witająca wszystkich. Spięta. Ale jak mi pokazała język przy pierwszym zdjęciu, to dalej jakoś to poszło. Potem szał zabawy i energii wulkan. W potrzebie - matka. I pije mniej niż mówi że pije.   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Tomkwas ... bo ja ten język własnie pokazałam Ci cobyś się tak surowo na mnie nie gapił  .... poskutkowało jak widać ... ale Twoja mina wtedy - bezcenna   :big tongue:   :Lol:  
Bardzo dziękuje za charakterystyke ... nie wiem czy zasłużyłam na tyle miłych słów  :oops:   :Roll:  


a teraz ..... TADAAAAAAM..... zdjęcia Cieszki .... wczoraj wieczorem  Imageshack był tak zawalony , ze nie dało sie nic zrobić ... dziś rano poszło od strzału .... zdjęcia wszystkie jak leci  bez cenzury i odrzucania - miłego oglądactwa życzę   :big grin:  

http://img441.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img1990yo.jpg

----------


## cieszynianka

> Tomkwas ... bo ja ten język własnie pokazałam Ci cobyś się tak surowo na mnie nie gapił  .... poskutkowało jak widać ... ale Twoja mina wtedy - bezcenna    
> Bardzo dziękuje za charakterystyke ... nie wiem czy zasłużyłam na tyle miłych słów   
> 
> 
> a teraz ..... TADAAAAAAM..... zdjęcia Cieszki .... wczoraj wieczorem  Imageshack był tak zawalony , ze nie dało sie nic zrobić ... dziś rano poszło od strzału .... zdjęcia wszystkie jak leci  bez cenzury i odrzucania - miłego oglądactwa życzę   
> 
> http://img441.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img1990yo.jpg


Tak jak napisała Daggulka zdjęcia w całości, jak leci, razem z tymi niedoświetlonymi i niewyraźnymi   :Roll:  

Gdyby był jakowyś sprzeciw, to proszę o informację, usunie się co trzeba   :Confused:  

Końcowe zdjęcia to droga powrotna i ci, którzy "nie wiadomo skąd się biorą" na drodze. Raz wyprzedzali oni nas, a raz my ich   :big grin:  

I było też _AutoRetro_  jako ciekawostka  :big grin:  

Jakość zdjęć nie dorównuje profesjonalistom, ale jaki sprzęt (i fotograf) takie zdjęcia   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

wszystkie zdjęcia są the best ... wszystkie mam juz na pen drive ... się z nim nie rozstanę aże do nastepnego spotkania ... doły psychiczne se nimi bede leczyć jak gawel wspomnieniami   :big grin:

----------


## coolibeer

Na polecenie dagulki wrzucam  :smile:  Podpisy takie lipne ale jakoś to będzie każdy się integrował i wie z kim rozmawiał  :big tongue:

----------


## daggulka

coolibeer ... wielkie dzięki ... 
zostałam poproszona na priv o przedstawienie biesiadników ... 
mam nadzieje, ze nikt nie ma nic przeciw   :Roll:

----------


## cieszynianka

Dziękujemy Ci Coolibeerku   :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

następnym razem pie... sobie złoty łańcuch na szyję   :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> następnym razem pie... sobie złoty łańcuch na szyję


A my będziemy trzymać za koniec (łańcucha oczywiście)   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

Cieeeszka ...boszszsz... to już kolejny raz zbereźnico  jedna   :Roll:   :Lol:  
najpierw  do sSiwego o agresorze a teraz do Barbossy o koncu ... no ja Cie prosze....

----------


## cieszynianka

> Cieeeszka ...boszszsz... to już kolejny raz zbereźnico  jedna    
> najpierw  do sSiwego o agresorze a teraz do Barbossy o koncu ... no ja Cie prosze....



To nie ja   :ohmy:   :Roll:   :Lol:  

A Barbossa już na imprezie miał zapowiedziane, że następnym razem na łańcuchu przy stole (o końcu wtedy jeszcze nie mówiłam   :Roll:  )   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

słuchaj  Cieszka... to może zamiast trzymać Barbossę za koniec ( w domyśle- łańcucha) to przywiążemy go do sań  i z Tinkiem i Piotrem Wielkim  będą wszyscy sanie ciągnąć   :Lol:  
do tego czasu noga mu wyzdrowieje , a dwa w jednym bedzie .... kondycji facet nabierze i na oku go bedziem mieć coby sobie i innym krzywdy nie zrobił   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

Dobry pomysł   :big grin:  

Retro już pojechał na wieś po bat   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

no , to ustalone .... coulignon , Depi, Adam_mk i Coolibeer im pomogą .. 
a my z sSiwym12 bedziemy pilnowały porządku ... 
a Retro bedzie powoził i bat trzymał i używał   :Lol:  

teraz tylko trza wszystkich ściągnąć na ta imorezę ... 
i kurrrde nie wiem czy po tym co tu napisałyśmy ktoś bedzie chciał przyjechać   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> no , to ustalone .... coulignon , Depi, Adam_mk i Coolibeer im pomogą .. 
> a my z sSiwym12 bedziemy pilnowały porządku ... 
> a Retro bedzie powoził i bat trzymał i używał   
> 
> teraz tylko trza wszystkich ściągnąć na ta imorezę ... 
> i kurrrde nie wiem czy po tym co tu napisałyśmy ktoś bedzie chciał przyjechać


Trzeba wyraźnie podkreślić, że bata "zażywają" tylko osobniki pociągowe i to niekoniecznie (może w razie potrzeby   :Lol:  ), reszta dostaje tylko marchewkę   :big grin:

----------


## sSiwy12

Ja protestuję. Żadnego porządku nie będę pilnować – niech się sam pilnuje.  :Roll:  

Ja chcę marchewkę.  :cool:  

A tak nawiasem mówiąc, to po co zaprzęg, skoro prawda zarówno historyczna jak i ludowa, jasno określa, że Baby na wozie (saniach) wozić nie wolno, bo kuniom za ciężko. Już widzę te protesty zielonych, obrońców zwierząt, itp.  :ohmy:  

Kuń swoje prawa ma i powinien biegać luzem, bo już się nakuniował.  :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

kurde ... sSiwy ... może i masz rację   :Roll:  
to co nam z przyjemności zostanie? ognisko jedynie ....   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

albo no sama nie wiem ... kurrrde .....
Cieszka ...no powiedz coś , bo na nas nakrzyczał   .... buuuuuuu.....

----------


## coolibeer

Ale klapnąłem Baboka  :smile:  z tym podpisywaniem... Jednego nie podpisałem. Kurde Jak się pies wabił?????? Zaraz dopiszemy dużymi literami  :big tongue:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Ja protestuję. Żadnego porządku nie będę pilnować – niech się sam pilnuje.  
> 
> Ja chcę marchewkę.  
> 
> A tak nawiasem mówiąc, to po co zaprzęg, skoro prawda zarówno historyczna jak i ludowa, jasno określa, że Baby na wozie (saniach) wozić nie wolno, bo kuniom za ciężko. Już widzę te protesty zielonych, obrońców zwierząt, itp.  
> 
> Kuń swoje prawa ma i powinien biegać luzem, bo już się nakuniował.


I tak właśnie będzie, a sanie pociągną: Tinek + Petrus_es (na ochotnika   :Lol:  ) oraz coulignon , Depi, Adam_mk i Coolibeer im pomogą (z polecenia Smoczycy   :Lol:  ).

Tym oto sposobem nie podpadniemy "zielonym"   :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

i *sSiwego12* popraw  :Smile:

----------


## sSiwy12

> Ale klapnąłem Baboka  z tym podpisywaniem... Jednego nie podpisałem. Kurde Jak się pies wabił?????? Zaraz dopiszemy dużymi literami


Nie wiem jak wabił się pies, a właściwie psica, ale na pewno była lepsza od Boruca   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

psica to Łendy.... jakkolwiek się to pisze   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## TINEK

> Dobry pomysł   
> 
> Retro już pojechał na wieś po bat



Jak to, batem...  ja się nie zgadzam (jeszcze lepsza połowa skłonna mnie posadzic nie o uczestnictwie w kuligu, tylko w jakim hard... coś tam  :Wink2:  )
Możemy być poganiani tylko i wyłącznie, dobrocią i miłym słowem naszych pań, inaczej być nie może   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

ja tam nie wiem ... ale po dobroć i miłe słowo to chyba nie do mnie ....   :Roll:   :oops:   :Lol:  
wiem - Cieszka się nada.....

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> Dobry pomysł   
> 
> Retro już pojechał na wieś po bat  
> 
> 
> 
> Jak to, batem...  ja się nie zgadzam (jeszcze lepsza połowa skłonna mnie posadzic nie o uczestnictwie w kuligu, tylko w jakim hard... coś tam  )
> Możemy być poganiani tylko i wyłącznie, dobrocią i miłym słowem naszych pań, inaczej być nie może


Woźnica musi mieć bat do strzelania, tak dla fasonu   :cool:  
Niekoniecznie musi nim traktować zaprzągniętych   :Wink2:  
A Połowicę to zabieraj ze sobą   :big grin:

----------


## TINEK

> Woźnica musi mieć bat do strzelania, tak dla fasonu   
> Niekoniecznie musi nim traktować zaprzągniętych   
> .....


Acha

się trochę uspokoił

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> Woźnica musi mieć bat do strzelania, tak dla fasonu   
> Niekoniecznie musi nim traktować zaprzągniętych   
> .....
> 
> 
> Acha
> 
> się trochę uspokoił


To dobrze, bo by jeszcze zdezerterował   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## Petrus_es

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> Woźnica musi mieć bat do strzelania, tak dla fasonu   
> Niekoniecznie musi nim traktować zaprzągniętych   
> .....
> 
> 
> Acha
> 
> się trochę uspokoił


A ja wcale taki spokojny nie jestem   :Confused:   Bo w każdej chwili woźnicy może coś się pomylić i  nieszczęście ( dla zaprzęgu gotowe   :ohmy:  )   :Wink2:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał TINEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> ...


Jak będzie dobrze widział, to nie powinno się nic pomylić   :Roll:  
A jak ręka będzie pewna to i bat się nie omsknie   :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dla woźnicy i dla koni to trzaby tego specjału cośmy na imprezce degustowali  :big grin:  
Już se sanki na kulig rychtuję  :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## daggulka

Andrzej .... no koniecznie ....  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Dla woźnicy i dla koni to trzaby tego specjału cośmy na imprezce degustowali  
> Już se sanki na kulig rychtuję  . Pozdrawiam.


Toż przecie Retro już w tym celu na wieś pojechał   :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## Magda i Michał

> psica to Łendy.... jakkolwiek się to pisze


Dokładnie tak się pisze  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

kochani ... zapraszamy z Anulą74 na pogaduchy w jednym wewontku .... niech bedzie wszystko w jednym miejscu a nie rozpieprzone po wszystkich działach   :big grin:  
http://forum.muratordom.pl/dziendobe...ch,t170186.htm

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> Dla woźnicy i dla koni to trzaby tego specjału cośmy na imprezce degustowali  
> Już se sanki na kulig rychtuję  . Pozdrawiam.
> 
> 
> Toż przecie Retro już w tym celu na wieś pojechał


no i bardzo dobrze .... nie zostawia się tak ważnych rzeczy na ostatnią chwilę ...  :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

Hmmm. Miesiąc dopiero zleciał, a jakoś tak się to dawno wydaje ....
Panie Barbossie  :wink: , jak kopytko?

----------


## Petrus_es

> Hmmm. Miesiąc dopiero zleciał, a jakoś tak się to dawno wydaje ....
> Panie Barbossie , jak kopytko?


(Będąc wyrazicielem wszystkich uczestników)  Mamy nadzieję, że bardzo dobrze   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

z tego co wiem, to mu chyba nie odpadło   :Lol:  

a co do spotkania .... faktycznie - dawno się wydaje   :Roll:

----------


## Petrus_es

> z tego co wiem, to mu chyba nie odpadło   
> 
> a co do spotkania .... faktycznie - dawno się wydaje



DAWNO ? -> wieki temu !!

----------


## daggulka

KOCHANI ..... MAM PŁYTĘ Z FILMEM Z IMPREZY !!!!   :big grin:  
jeszcze nie obejrzałam ... odebrałam dzis rano , tomkwas mi przysłał ....
boje sie tam zajrzeć   :oops:   ...ale ....kurrrrde ...przeca grzeczna byłam ... wszyscy bylismy ... więc nie ma czego się bać   :big grin:  

tomkwas zapewne powysyła zapytanka czy ktos na płytę z filmem reflektuje .... ale od siebie powiem , ze na pewno warto ... pamiątka na całe życie   :big grin:

----------


## Piczman

Zgrałem swój materiał i mam tylko kilka minut, ale za to jakich   :Lol: 

Tylko nie wiem co z tym zrobić, krótki filmik pewnie jakiś   :Roll:   Ale nie wcześniej niż za 2 tygodnie, sezon mi sie kończy wreszcie   :big tongue:

----------


## daggulka

Piczman ... ja w ciemno reflektuję   :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

> Zgrałem swój materiał i mam tylko kilka minut, ale za to jakich  
> 
> Tylko nie wiem co z tym zrobić, krótki filmik pewnie jakiś    Ale nie wcześniej niż za 2 tygodnie, sezon mi sie kończy wreszcie


Mojego, raptem, 15 minut. Ale daje popalić :smile:

----------


## tomkwas

> tomkwas zapewne powysyła zapytanka czy ktos na płytę z filmem reflektuje .... ale od siebie powiem , ze na pewno warto ... pamiątka na całe życie


Powysyła, ale ... poczeka na wrażenia betatesterki. Jeśli się spodoba i zaczną powstawać posty zachwytowe i się we wszystkich apetyt rozbudzi, to wtedy ...

----------


## daggulka

Właśnie obejrzałam film od tomkwasa .... make up spłynął  mi po policzkach .... 
JA CHCĘ IMPREZĘ JESZCZE RAZ  !!!!!!!!! 

i ..... nie ma opcji żeby w Istebnej kogoś z ruścowych imprezowiczów zabrakło - nie ma takiej opcji po prostu .... ja sobie nie wyobrażam tej imprezy bez Was wszystkich   :Wink2:  

howkh   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

tomkwas .... rewelacja ....rewelacja , chopie ... wzruszenie mi głos odbiera ...
super pamiatka na całe życie .... 
bardzo Ci dziękuje w imieniu swoim i innych .... 

przeżyć to jeszcze raz ..... kto potrafi cofnąć czas?  :Roll:

----------


## coolibeer

> Właśnie obejrzałam film od tomkwasa .... make up spłynął  mi po policzkach .... 
> JA CHCĘ IMPREZĘ JESZCZE RAZ  !!!!!!!!! 
> 
> i ..... nie ma opcji żeby w Istebnej kogoś z ruścowych imprezowiczów zabrakło - nie ma takiej opcji po prostu .... ja sobie nie wyobrażam tej imprezy bez Was wszystkich   
> 
> howkh



Nie gadaj tyle tylko rób kopie i wysyłaj film do mnie  :smile:  
Ile on zajmuje?  Jak coś wrzucę go na serwer jak by nie dużo zajmował.

----------


## coolibeer

> Zgrałem *swój* materiał i mam tylko kilka minut, ale za to jakich


... i mój  :wink:  He He

----------


## daggulka

tomkwas .... nic się nie zacina - wszystko ok ... waśnie se obejrzałam imprezę w dużym tv .... coś niesamowitego ... 30 osób z różnych stron kraju w jednym miejscu - tak się potrafi bawić ....   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

REWELACJA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

możesz rozsyłać pozostałym   :Wink2:   :big grin: 

P.S. niewątpliwym hymnem minionej imprezy był "Zegarmistrz światła"   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## TINEK

Tomek dawaj numer konta na priv, bo też chcę mieć ten film   :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam

----------


## daggulka

dobra .... nie jestem taki sęp ..... kto chce przyjechać do mnie np. w sobotę na kino pt. "pożegnanie lata" ?  :big grin:  
zapraszam chętnych ....   :big grin:  
najbliżej to chyba ma Adam_mk , potem coolibeer .... a potem to już wszyscy diabelnie daleko  :cry:  

tak se myślę .... gdybym mieszkała gdzieś w centrum naszego pięknego płynącego mlekiem i miodem kraju to były nie 3 ale z 10 imprez w roku   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

Ja też chciałabym filmik   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Cieeeszka ...Ty masz najbliżej z Piotrusiem ...  faktycznie ...   :Wink2:  
a filmik rewelacja .... tomkwas bedzie rozsyłał ... ino logistycznie musi się zebrać do kupy ...  :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Cieeeszka ...Ty masz najbliżej z Piotrusiem ...  faktycznie ...   
> a filmik rewelacja .... tomkwas bedzie rozsyłał ... ino logistycznie musi się zebrać do kupy ...


Jak się na ten filmik można załapać????????????

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Po prostu trza się dać z filmować  :Lol:  . A czy aby są tam  jakieś momenty?!   :Roll:   Czy to tylko taśmy prawdy?  :Lol:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## cieszynianka

> Po prostu trza się dać z filmować  . A czy aby są tam  jakieś momenty?!    Czy to tylko taśmy prawdy?  . Pozdrawiam  .


Ożesz Ty   :Roll:  
Na oglądanie chcę   :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

> Tomek dawaj numer konta na priv, bo też chcę mieć ten film   
> 
> pozdrawiam





> Ja też chciałabym filmik


... i wszyscy inni zainteresowani.
Postaram się zaspokoić potrzeby wszystkich chętnych  :wink: 
Dołożę starań o jak najszybszą realizację. 
Proszę o adresy na skrzynkę priv. Sukcesywnie będę rozsyłał. Jedyna sprawa to uświadomione mi przez daggulkę koszty. W sobotę ( jutro znaczy) zorientuję się w sprawie i w razie potrzeby, roześlę numer konta do wpłat.

----------


## tomkwas

A. I jeszcze jedno. Proszę deklarować jeśli ktoś chce zestaw pełny. Znaczy dwie płyty. Jedna zdjęcia, druga film.
Bez deklaracji wysyłam sam film.

----------


## tomkwas

Eeee ..... nie mogę się dziś zebrać .... pewnie przez pogodę ...
Ważne! Rozsyłam TYLKO do uczestników imprezy.
Pozostali, muszą się obejść smakiem, lub sępić od szczęśliwców...  :big tongue:

----------


## daggulka

Tomkwas ... jesli nie masz czasu się tym zając ...to ja mogę dać wszystkim  na priv informację odnośnie rozsyłania ...ino daj mi na priv koszty i dane do przelewu .... a oboicuję, ze wszyscy uczestnicy dostana informację na priv.... 

Andrzej Wilhelmi .... filmik rewelacja .... dopiero na nim zobaczyłam jak się super bawiłeś ... bo gdzieś mi na imprezie zawsze bokiem przemykałeś i nie było okazji spedzić więcej czasu ( a może sie bałam podtekstów  :oops:   :Roll:   :Lol:  )

----------


## adam_mk

Emilka mam pod każdą wypowiedzą...
Załapię się?  :Roll:  

Adam M.

----------


## coolibeer

ja zapisuję się na 2 płytki

----------


## gawel

> A. I jeszcze jedno. Proszę deklarować jeśli ktoś chce zestaw pełny. Znaczy dwie płyty. Jedna zdjęcia, druga film.
> Bez deklaracji wysyłam sam film.


  To ja poproszę komplet. Namiary moje masz a ile za to wszystko poprosze o info na priv+jakis kawalek konta to wyśle pięniazki

----------


## tomkwas

Kulajbir, adresik na priv poproszę.

----------


## daggulka

Tomkwas  .... tak se myślę, że nie każdy imprezowicz tu zagląda ... trzaby ludziskom z imprezy na priv porozsyłać info  z informacją o płytach , numerem konta do wpłaty , kosztami .

----------


## tomkwas

To to ja wiem, ale nie mogę dziś wyskoczyć z żadnymi konkretami.
Bądźta ludzie cierpliwe.

A jeszcze do gawel'a mam prośbę o ponowne przesłanie adresu, bo śmiałym gestem udało mi sie wykasować CAŁĄ skrzynkę odbiorczą.  :oops:

----------


## daggulka

> To to ja wiem, ale nie mogę dziś wyskoczyć z żadnymi konkretami.
> Bądźta ludzie cierpliwe


boszszsz... mnie o cierpliwość nie proś ... to słowo nie mieści się w moim światopogladzie   :big tongue:   :Lol:  





> A jeszcze do gawel'a mam prośbę o ponowne przesłanie adresu, bo śmiałym gestem udało mi sie wykasować CAŁĄ skrzynkę odbiorczą.


a co .... jak szaleć to szaleć....   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

> To to ja wiem, ale nie mogę dziś wyskoczyć z żadnymi konkretami.
> Bądźta ludzie cierpliwe.
> 
> A jeszcze do gawel'a mam prośbę o ponowne przesłanie adresu, bo śmiałym gestem udało mi sie wykasować CAŁĄ skrzynkę odbiorczą.


juz zalatwione  :Wink2:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... gdzieś mi na imprezie zawsze bokiem przemykałeś i nie było okazji spedzić więcej czasu ( a może sie bałam podtekstów    )


A może?   :cool:   Ale myślami   :Roll:   byłem przy Tobie!    :oops:   :Wink2:   Jak mówi przysłowie: "Pierwsze koty za płoty".  :Lol:   Jeszcze raz bardzo dziękuję, że byłaś tak miła i zaprosiłaś mnie do grona imprezowiczów  :cool:  . Mile wspominam to spotkanie  :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

P.S. 
Proszę o dwie płyty (tylko aby nie były chodnikowe!  :Lol:  )  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

Andrzej ...to ja bardzo dziękuje, że poświęciłeś czas .... że chciałeś przyjechać ...   :Wink2:  
Ty to mnie zmyliłeś trochę ... bo :
przed imprezą pożegnania lata se zrobiłam sesje i obejrzałam wszystkie dostępne na forum zdjęcia z wszystkich imprez ...  i widziałam Cie na zdjęciach w Urzucie ... i byłam przekonana - ba , ręke bym se dała uciąć , ze byłeś w tym Urzucie w tym roku .... a powiedziałes mi na spotkaniu , że nie - że Ty dwa lata temu byłeś...   :Roll:  
no i tak mi to nie dawało spokoju , ze zerknęłam na te zdjęcia jeszcze raz i faktycznie ....   :oops:  
Tak czy siak - pamiętałam Cie z tego Urzutu i nie musiałam się domyslać ... jak przyjechałes teraz to po prostu wiedziałam, ze to Ty ... choć mogłeś usłyszeć zawahanie w moim głosie ... ale to z nieśmiałości wrodzonej  :big tongue:   :Lol:  

a co do filmu:
obejrzałam film z pożegnania lata z 15 razy chyba za każdym razem spostrzegając nowe szczegóły  .... i naszło mnie kilka wniosków:
pierwszy - żal , ze było minęło ....   :sad:  
drugi - że wszyscy bez wyjątku bawili sie zajeb... 
trzeci - że mieliśmy kilka gwiazd jednej nocy ....   :big grin:  
czwarty - trza schudnąć za co niniejszym się zabieram  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A co chciałabyś żeby Cię na rękach nosić?  :big grin:   Bez względu na wagę jestem gotowy  :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## daggulka

> A co chciałabyś żeby Cię na rękach nosić?   Bez względu na wagę jestem gotowy  . Pozdrawiam.


a która by nie chciała   :Roll:   :oops:   :Lol:  
no ale bez tych dodatkowych 10-ciu bedzie lżej nosić   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## tomkwas

> Proszę o dwie płyty (tylko aby nie były chodnikowe!  )


Adres poproszę na P.W. i się wyśle.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> Proszę o dwie płyty (tylko aby nie były chodnikowe!  ) 
> 
> 
> Adres poproszę na P.W. i się wyśle.
> Pozdrawiam


o podaniu kosztów i danych do przelewu nie zapomnij ....   :Roll:

----------


## tomkwas

płyta - 1 zł/szt
pudełko - 1,50 zł/szt
koperta - 1,20
Nie pamiętam ile za przesyłkę. Ale się dowiadywujta (pozdrowiam Cię Agnieszko, która tu cichaczem wszystkiego doglądasz)
W poniedziałek rusza partia sześciu pierwszych kompletów. Bo tyle mam adresów.
Daggulka do Ciebie jednak prośba o powiadomienie wszystkich uczestników. Ja permanentnie od netu odcięty....

----------


## daggulka

Za przesyłkę priorytetową do 350g - 5,10 zł (nie wiem czy waga przesyłki ograniczy się do 100g , dlatego podaję tą wyższą cenę).
Czyli razem za 1 komplet dwóch płyt z przesyłką - 10 zł prosze wpłacić tomkwasowi na konto .... numer konta podam każdemu z osobna na priv .... 
a Ty, tomkwas ... czy dane do przelewu te mi znane mogę ludziom podać ?  :Wink2:

----------


## cieszynianka

Porroszę o full wypas, to zanczy cały zestaw   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

jak tylko tomkwas potwierdzi mi dane do przelewu i kwotę każdy uczestnik imprezy dostanie na priv w/w informacje .... chyba najwcześniej jutro ....  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

każdy uczestnik imprezy otrzymał ode mnie  dziś na na priv info z danymi tomkwas'a do przelewu i prośbą o podanie tomkwasowi na priv adresu do wysyłki ....

----------


## cieszynianka

Otrzymałam, przesłałam, czekam    :big grin:

----------


## coolibeer

Otrzymałem i zaraz przesyłam. Oglądając pękam ze śmiechu  :smile:  miło powspominać i nawet ze 2 razy tam gdzieś się objawiłem na filmie. Tomkukwasie  kawał dobrej roboty  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

no nie? mówiłam ,  że rewelacja ....   :big grin:

----------


## Piczman

To jak to zrobić, najpierw kasę przelać a potem podać adres ?

----------


## coolibeer

> To jak to zrobić, najpierw kasę przelać a potem podać adres ?


i tak i nie  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

> To jak to zrobić, najpierw kasę przelać a potem podać adres ?


przede wszystkim podaj tomkwasowi adres  na priv do wysyłki ...  kasę też najlepiej  przelać od razu ....

----------


## Piczman

Podałem, ale potem napisał że wykasował skrzynkę czy coś!

Mam wysłać jeszcze raz w takim razie ?

----------


## daggulka

no pewnie ...  :big grin: 

to przyjdzie poleconym ... więc może być awizo w skrzynce jesli ktos nie odbierze od listonosza ...

----------


## Piczman

:Lol:   Jest  :Lol:  List Polecony  :Lol:  Zaraz będę oglądał   :big tongue:  

Dzięki tomek, kaskę zaraz wyśle jak coś   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

i co, Piczman ... obejrzałeś?  jak wrażenia?   :big grin:

----------


## Piczman

Tak !
Musiałem ochłonąć chwilę bo zaniemówiłem !

To była jedna z moich najlepszych imprez !!!   :big tongue:   Niesamowite uczucie wrócić do Ruśca i zobaczyć Was wszystkich !
Tomek się spisał, włożył dużo starań w ten film ! 

Nie no Bomba !!!   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

ja to w ogóle masakra ... jak mam doła, to se oglądam zdjęcia i teraz też filmik (mam wszystko na pen drive - wszystkie zdjęcia od wszystkich jakie zostały udostępnione  :Lol:  )
i są dwie opcje zawsze: albo mi sie humor poprawia , abo wpadam w kompletnego doła z żalu że już "po"   :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## tomkwas

:ohmy:   I co? Nikt więcej nie dostał.? Wysłałem 9 zestawów, a potwierdzony odbiór mam tylko u trzech osób.
W niepokojącą drogę udała się Poczta Polska ...  :sad:

----------


## adam_mk

Otrzymałem (jak mi sępy zeznały kopnięte w kostkę).
Przelew zrobię natychmiast!  :oops:  

Dziękuję!
Adam M.

(komp znowu w rozpadzie. Każę coś do przeglądania założyć).

----------


## gawel

> I co? Nikt więcej nie dostał.? Wysłałem 9 zestawów, a potwierdzony odbiór mam tylko u trzech osób.
> W niepokojącą drogę udała się Poczta Polska ...


Dostał i obejrzał   :Lol:  . Bardzo dziekuję na prawde odlotowy fotoreportaż, mozna się cofnąć na chwilke w czasie i powspominac , choc żal że to wspomnienia niestety.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ja również otrzymałem  :big grin:   i bardzo dziękuję  :Wink2: . Na razie nie mogę zobaczyć filmu  :sad:   :cry:  .  Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## TINEK

> I co? Nikt więcej nie dostał.? Wysłałem 9 zestawów, a potwierdzony odbiór mam tylko u trzech osób.
> W niepokojącą drogę udała się Poczta Polska ...



Do mnie na razie nic nie dojszło

----------


## daggulka

idź na pocztę zapytaj .... nie raz mi listonosz awiza nie zostawił a paczka na poczcie kwitła z tydzień zanim zajarzyłam   :Roll:   :Wink2:  

przypominam wszystkim o przelaniu kasy dla  tomkwasa  za paczuszkę    :Wink2:

----------


## Gosia-Anbudowa

kasa poszła  :cool:  
adres podany  :Roll:  

czekamy na płyty  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

Dokumentacja imprezy obejrzana   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

REWELACJA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Dziękuję za zdjęcia i film *Tomkwasowi*  w swoim imieniu i w imieniu Mojej Większej Połowy   :Wink2:  

Jak fajnie sobie powspominać wspaniałe chwile i wspaniałych Forumowiczów, tym samym rośnie apetyt na kolejne spotkanie   :Wink2:

----------


## tomkwas

> Napisał tomkwas
> 
>   I co? Nikt więcej nie dostał.? Wysłałem 9 zestawów, a potwierdzony odbiór mam tylko u trzech osób.
> W niepokojącą drogę udała się Poczta Polska ... 
> 
> 
> 
> Do mnie na razie nic nie dojszło


Tinek, na 100% poszło. Nie pamiętam którego dnia, ale poszło.

----------


## tomkwas

> Dokumentacja imprezy obejrzana     
> 
> REWELACJA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      
> 
> Dziękuję za zdjęcia i film *Tomkwasowi*  w swoim imieniu i w imieniu Mojej Większej Połowy


Cieszę się, że się podoba. Mało w tym jednak mojej zasługi, bo najważniejsze skręcił jednak coolibeer. No i filmowane obiekty robiły wszystko, żeby atrakcyjnie na filmie wypaść.

----------


## TINEK

> Napisał TINEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tomkwas
> 
> ...


Dziś dotarło, i obejrzałem, i się uśmiałem, i kurde chyba za mało się w tych tańcach udzielałem, bo mnie na filmie prawie nie widać   :Confused:   :Wink2:  
Dobra robota Tomek, bardzo fajny film, dziekuję i pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał tomkwas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał TINEK
> 
> ...


Na następnej imprezie *Tinek* będzie brany w obroty taneczne, bez cienia litośći   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

przychylam się ....   :big grin:

----------


## tomkwas

To się dowiemy jaka ma wydolność. Ciąganie sań, brak litości w tańcu... Możecie go lekko nadwyrężyć.

----------


## sSiwy12

Bo One  –  te  Dziopy…. "straszne" są.  :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

eee tam , od razu straszne - ponoć nie taki diabeł straszny .....   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## cieszynianka

> eee tam , od razu straszne - ponoć nie taki diabeł straszny .....


A diablica tym bardziej nie straszna   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## sSiwy12

No….. Ale tam gdzie on nie może……….  :cool:

----------


## cieszynianka

> No….. Ale tam gdzie on nie może……….


 ... diabliczkę pośle   :Lol:

----------


## TINEK

Witam

No wczoraj mnie nie było, a tu tyle propozycji... tańca
dobra, się zawezmę i dam z siebie wszystko   :big grin:  

pozdrawiam

----------


## cieszynianka

> Witam
> 
> No wczoraj mnie nie było, a tu tyle propozycji... tańca
> dobra, się zawezmę i dam z siebie wszystko   
> 
> pozdrawiam


Zaczynaj trening   :big grin:

----------


## TINEK

> Napisał TINEK
> 
> Witam
> 
> No wczoraj mnie nie było, a tu tyle propozycji... tańca
> dobra, się zawezmę i dam z siebie wszystko   
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> ...


Oczywiście   :Wink2:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Bo One  –  te  Dziopy…. "straszne" są.


Oj to, to straśnie fajne one som   :oops:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał sSiwy12
> 
> Bo One  –  te  Dziopy…. "straszne" są.  
> 
> 
> Oj to, to straśnie fajne one som    . Pozdrawiam  .


Ty nie pozdrawiaj, tylko już trenuj przed kuligiem   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

może trenuje ino się nie chwali?   :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oczywiście, że trenuję ale wobec trudności w ciągnięciu sanek pociągam z butelki  :Roll:   :Wink2:   a i jakoweś pikne dziewki pociągam do izby  :Lol:  . Ostanio jednak najbardziej pociągam nosem  :sad:   :Lol:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Oczywiście, że trenuję ale wobec trudności w ciągnięciu sanek pociągam z butelki    a i jakoweś pikne dziewki pociągam do izby  . Ostanio jednak najbardziej *pociągam nosem*   . Pozdrawiam.


Znaczy jesteś pociągający   :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No nareszcie ktoś to zauważył!  :oops:   :big grin:  . Dziękuję  :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------

